#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Bedrog of Waarheid

## saphronie

Ouasima maakt zich vandaag klaar, omdat haar neef gaat trouwen. Hij heeft de vrouw van zijn dromen gevonden, denk hij.
Hup jurk uitkiezen, alles klaar zetten voor straks, even iets te snacken gaan halen van beneden. Yemma gedag zeggen en weer naar boven. Ik ga denk ik wel wat make-up op doen, maar niet te veel,anders gaat yemma weer de hele avond chagrijnig naar me kijken.hmm effe denken welke jurk zal k aandoen. Ik heb geen zin om meteen een takschieta aan te doen, dan zweet je je tegen de avond kapot, is ook niet lekker. Hmm die donkerblauwe is wel mooi, jah die doe ik aan. Nu even snel make up doen. Ik heb gelukkig al een ovale huid van mezelf. Stiekem denk ik aan mijn vriendin die om de zoveel tijd allemaal puistjes krijg. Oei wat ben je toch slecht ouasima en al helemaal geen goede vriendin zegt mijn geweten tegen me. Wat nou geen goede vriendin, wie mij wil spreken komt maar naar me toe? Ok het is niet echt een goede houding, maar tot nu toe is het toch goed gekomen
Ow shit, snel, snel n beetje kohl, maskara, wimpers n beetje krullen en een beetje lipgloss. Alles klaar even mn tasje vullen, o damn parfum vergeten. Ouasima! Ewa minteged?!(wat ben je allemaal aan t doen) akay oesiehd (ik kom al). Snel maar naar beneden anders is ze helemaal niet meer te genieten. we gaan met je zus in de auto.ooh shit ewa laa eyemma kunnen we niet met onze eigen auto gaan? nee we hebben met je zus afgesproken, safi nu nee hele zit ik de hele tijd met mn zus haar man opgescheept. Wat haat ik die vent toch, n klein stemmetje in mijn hoofd zegt.maar hij is wel onuitstaanbaar knap Ouasima, weet je zeker dat je niet gewoon jaloers bent NEE NEE NEE, ik ben niet jaloers op mijn zus. Het was wel vreemd. Toen mijn zus nog bij ons woonde heb ik niks gemerkt over dat ze iemand leuk vond. Wel vond ik haar heel vreemd doen. Ze kwam savonds pas om 9 uur thuis, ook doordeweeks, vooral door de weeks eigenlijk en ze vertelde mn moeder dat ze voor school aan het werken was en dat de school tot 10 uur open is. Ja! Maak dat de kat wijs! En hell no dat ze mij wat verteld, echt niet.Ik heb een paar keer voorzichtig gevraagd of ze me wta wilde vertellen over haar school, maar zoals gewoonlijk snauwt ze me af. Echt een b*tch is het soms, maar jah daar moest ik dan mee leven.

----------


## saphronie

hier is een klein stukje, uit wat ik in gedachten heb. Het is nog lang niet alles.....
bereid je voor op iets heel....VREEMDS?
ik weet niet, k heb altijd al rare kronkels gehad  :knipoog: 
meer lezen????reacties!

----------


## tamschoent9

heeeeeeeeeeeeey schatje, ja ga zeker verder t'lijkt me een gezellig verhaaltje  :melig2:  

groetjes tamschoent  :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

ik ben aan het werk! het moet bij mij spontaan komen anders lukt et nie...sjah ieder zijn stijl tog?

k beloof je komt zo nog een stuk ok?

----------


## saphronie

We gaan lopend naar mijn zus, ze wonen best dichtbij. We komen aan bij hun deur en we drukken op de bel. Mijn zwager doet open. Elke keer als ik hem zie, vergeet ik weer hij knap hij is. Ik kan er niks aan doen, maar ik blijf naar hem kijken. Telkens als ik bij hem in de buurt kom, weet ik niet meer wat me over komt. Ik word duizelig, ik krijg kriebels in mijn buik. Ik neem me voor dat ik hem haat. Ik weet niet waarom, maar ik moet gewoon denken dat ik hem haat, wat zo gaat et niet goed. Ik snauw snel tegen hem wat kijk je nou?. Hij lacht even spottend en gaat dan mijn moeder begroeten. Stomme aap, denk ik. Ik ga naar binnen en zie daar mijn zus in ik weet niet wat voor jurk lopen. Jeetje wat een jurk!Ik loop snlel op haar af en zeg waar heb je die jurk van? ze lacht n beetje scheef en zegt die heb ik van mijn lieve man gekregen als bruidskadoZe zijn inderdaad nog niet zolang geleden getrouwd. Ik kijk van de een naar de ander, ik vind ze niet echt op een verliefd stelletje lijken. Hoewel zij nog maar 3 maanden geleden zijn getrouwd. Nou jah, ze zullen nog wel aan elkaar moeten wennen? Ik weet me god niet hoe dat gaat. Ik ben zelf 17 dus ik denk er eigenlijk nog niet aan. Brrr k moet er niet aan denken nu. Alsof mijn zwager weet waar ik aan denk kijkt hij me weer cynisch aan, alsof hij wil zeggen, voordat jij aan de man kom, heb ik de eerste stap op de maan gezet. Hij al net zo dom als zijn naam, sherif, wie heet er nou sherif. Doet me denken aan die Amerikaanse series, met die sherifs weet je wel. zied nassria, ben je klaar dan kunnen we weg. Hij roept mijn zus alsof hij de king off ik weet niet wat is. Hij ziet dat ik gerriteerd kijk en dat lijkt hem te amuseren, wat een zak zeg. Mijn zus komt snel aanhollen, groet mijn moeder en doet overdreven slijmerig. Ze is altijd al het lievelingetje geweest. De eerste en ook het meest verwent. Wat ze allemaal al niet flikte toen ze nog thuis woonde. Ik snap niet dat ebba en yemma nooit iets gemerkt hebben. Al die talloze vriendjes die ze had..Ik vraag me onwillekeurig af hoe ze sherif heeft ontmoet. We gaan naar buiten, ik en mijn moeder gaan achterin zitten en sherif en nassria voorin. Ze praten haast niet met elkaar. Ik vraag aan mijn moeder wie dat meisje eigenlijk is met we mijn neef nordin gaat trouwen. Ze zegt een meisje, die hij in marokko heeft ontmoet ewa yemma, is dat alles, vertel me meer!. jij moet ook alles weten he meisje, is niet goed voor je, ik vertel het je later wel. Mijn zus hoorde blijkbaar het laatste stukje en zegt Ja is niet goed voor je, toen je thuis was, wilde je ook al alles van me weten! Nou, is toch niet zo gek, je bent mijn zus! Je bent gewoon een kleine bemoeial dat is alles nou ja zeg, als ze weer geld van me nodig had vroeger was ik geen bemoeial he. Sherif draait zich een kwartslag om en zegt Ouasima wil gewoon weten hoe het komt dat haar prins op het witte paard is wegge kaapt voor haar neus en beter door wie. Wie kan de superieure Ouasima aan? Sherif, kijk voor je, straks belanden we nog inde sloot en dan zien we mijn prinsje nooit meer. Hij lacht en draait zich weer volledig om. De rest van de reis is het stil.
Hij het huis van me tante aankomen waar het feest wordt gehouden, worden we onthaald door vele mensen. Het feest is al volop aan de gang. Mijn moeder en Nassria stappen uit. Ik moet wachten tot Sherif is geparkeerd en daarna de cadeautjes van yemma pakken. Hey kleintje, heb je ook wat gekocht voor je prins en zijn kers verse bruid? Rot op sherif!Nu yemma er niet is hou ik me niet in. zo zo ik dacht al waar is dat brutale meisje opeens gebleven, je zat zo stilletjes op de achterbank. Concentreer je lekker op je eigen bruid! Heb ik gedaan, heel uitgebreid zelfs..zachtjes zegt ie mompelend in zichzelf en vele anderen voor mij. Wat zij je? laat maar kleintje. noem me niet zo. Ik haat et als hij me zo noemt, alsof ik nog 10 ben of zo. Hoe moet ik je dan noemen?.Schatje misschien? Je ziet er wel soezerig uit. Tfoe ik haat het, ik haat het. Kijk hoe hij tegen me spreekt en nog vind ik hem diep in me hart leuk. Ik ben gek om verliefd te worden op de man van mijn zus. hey aarde voor Ouasima! Pas je de pakjes nog? Ik zeg niks, draai me om, pak de pakjes en loop wegachter me hoor ik hem mompelen ondankbaar nest, lijkt gewoon op haar zus. Ik heb zin om me om te draaien, maar denk nee. Soms heb ik het idee, dat alleen me zus het fijn vindt om met hem te zijn. Geen wonder ook, zij kan er net mee door met haar uiterlijk en hij ziet er.mmm nou gewoon heel, heel, heel goed uit. Met zijn gebronsde huis, mooie bruine ogen met groene spikkeltjes, zijn sensuele mond en dat lieve kuiltje in zijn kin. En als ik hem zie bewegen.Ik kan me al voorstellen hoe zijn lichaam er onder dat denim shirtje eruit ziet. Eyoow Ouasima wakker worden, wat doe je nou??? Ben je gek of zo. Das de man van je zus ja! Snel loop ik door zodat Sherif niet ziet dat ik rood word, ik realiseer me opeens dat ik de hele tijd naar zijn borstkas heb zitten staren. Zijn arrogante lachje weerklinkt achter me..

----------


## saphronie

Binnen bij mijn tante, komen meteen 20 vriendinnen naar me toen.Nou ok niet zoveel, zo popijopi ben ik nou ook weer niet. Alleen Naoual en Siham komen meteen naar me toe vliegen. Ze vragen tegelijkertijd Hey hoe is het alles, goed met je? jahoor en met jullie?
Naoual grijpt meteen haar kans en begint over een of andere jongen op school, die telkens als hij langs komt naar haar kijkt Ik meen et Ouasima, hij vind me echt leuk! Ik schiet in de lang, want hoeveel keer heeft ze me dat wel niet gezegd, dat ze zogenaamd de WARE heeft ontmoet enzo verder. Naoual, hoe weet je dat nou, hij kijkt alleen maar, je hebt nooit met hem gesproken! Siham begint ook te lachen en zegt Ja ze loopt al de hele tijd te zwijmelen en te dromen over Yassin, zo heet hij. Hey maar nu we het over hunks hebben. Ik zag net je zwager. Wow dat is er ook eentje hoor. Maar waarom kijkt hij altijd zo chagrijnig? Ik haal mijn schouders op en zeg Weet ik veel zal hem wel in zijn genen zitten. Ouasima waarom haat je hem zo? Ik haat hem niet. Nee, nee het zal wel, het enige wat je doet is non-stop over hem zeiken en zeuren! Ik zucht nog eens, kijk naar buiten en ik zie hem staan. Hij zit te praten met een knap meisje, hij heeft er net begroet met n flinke klapzoen op haar wang. Wat is dat. Dat moet ik even uit checken. Ik zeg tegen naoual en siham dat ik even mijn tas boven ga leggen. Daar aangekomen loop ik snel naar het raam om hem te observeren. Wat bezielt me toch. Ik zie ze lachen en denk bij mezelf, achterlijk rotwijf. Toen hij nog niet getrouwd was met mijn zus had ik al zo een idee dat hij vroeger een soort player was geweest. Je weet wel gevaarlijk uiterlijk enzo. Ik weet niet waar ze het over hebben en ik wil het graag weten, dit is frustrerend. Ik doe de deur op slot, het licht uit,en trek het raam een stukje open. Ik hoor nu vage stemmen. Als ik nou iets vooroverbuig danowow shit ik zit vast met mijn mouw. Trekken, ow nee he. Ik hoop dat hij niet omhoog kijkt, maar jah dat was alweer onzin omdat te hopen, want hij kijkt om hoog recht in mijn ogen. Mijn hart slaat een slag over. Oh mijn god. Het meisje waar hij mee praat heeft niks in de gaten. Ze zit maar aan een stuk door over iets te ratelen. Hij begint een beetje gemeen te lachen, een beetje spottend en zijn wenkbrauwen gaan omhoog alsof hij wil zeggen jij weer, het zal toch weer eens niet waar zijn. Ik schaam me dood. Ik word knalrood en begin verwoed aan mijn mouw te trekken, maar ik wil niet dat mijn nieuwe jurk kapot gaat. Terwijl ik naar zijn spottende lach kijk en tegelijkertijd trek heb ik niet in de gaten dat mijn mouw al aardig los komt, ik trek nog harder en ja hoor, Ik val pardoes achterover op de grond! Ow shit man, dat dat mij nou net moet overkomen. Als ik in de spiegel kijk zie ik dat mijn roodheid ernstige vormen heeft aangenomen. Ik kijk stiekem door een kier van het raam, maar hij is al weg. Ik kijk hoe mijn mouw er aan toe is, nou valt toch mee. Ik ga snel naar beneden voordat iemand me mist. Ouasima! Waar was je?zegt mijn moeder jammer genoeg meteen al. Mijn zus zegt genieperig Het kindje moest even haar make up bijwerken, net of ze ze3ma iets voorstelt. Ik knipper even met mijn ogen, ik snap serieus niet wat er met mijn zus is! Ze is zo kattig de laatste tijd tegen mij dan, ik snap er niks van. Ik ga snel zitten en al snel worden we meegevoerd met de muziek. De thee en koekjes komen langs, maar heb niet echt trek. Dan komt mijn tante. Ouasima? Eet je niet? Waarom niet meisje? en dan zonder op antwoord te wachten Je mag je tante dan best gaan helpen in de keuken hoor! Ik denk bij mezelf, shiiiit.Moet dat nou, maar toch sta ik op en zeg wagga tante, ik kom er aan. Mijn zus zegt weer Die je eindelijk iets nuttigs!. Ik reageerde er maar niet op, en ging richting de keuken.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

leuk verhaaltje
maar is dit echt gebeurt
moehiem meid hou je goed en schrijf gauw verder
doei  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

Daar sta ik dan in de keuken van mijn tante. Het is een komen en gaan van allemaal mensen. De vrouwen moet hier eten gebracht worden en de mannen zitten bij buren. De bel gaat weer en mijn tante vraagt of ik even open doe. Ik doe de deur open en mijn neef staat daar, broertje van de bruidegom. Ik groet hem hartelijk, want kan wel heel goed met hem opschieten. We kletsen tussen het verwisselen van spulletjes (hij serveert voor mannen) over wat er allemaal is gebeurt sinds we elkaar laatst hebben gezien. Hij begint over zijn laatste wat hij noemt verovering en ik moet lachen. Mijn neef is een schat, maar hartstikke verlegen. Zoals ik hem ken zou hij nooit zomaar op een meisje afstappen, maar humor heeft hij wil. Als laatste zegt hij weer met zijn schattige glimlachje dat hij nu meteen iemand kan veroveren. Ik moet lachen en zeg ok wedden? hij zegt ook ok. Ik sta net weer in de keuken als de bel weer gaat, ik denk wat moet mounir nu weer? Ik loop snel naar de deur en zeg Zo jij hebt wel snel iemand veroverd! en oeps, het is niet echt mijn neef die daar staat, maar mijn irritante zwager ow, wat moet je. Niet zo vervelend doen schoonzusje, wat zij je net tegen me? Niks. Wat niks, je had het over verovering of zo, je bent toch niet met foute dingetjes bezig he. Rot op, ja. Ow zijn we gepikeerd, of heb ik je nou zonet betrapt, begin je al net zo vroeg als je zus aan de vriendjes. Waar heb je het over, mijn zus deed zoiets niet en ik ook niet. Jaja en ik ben de kerstman!. Zet een muts op en je lijkt er verdomd veel op! Ik wil de deur voor zijn neus dicht gooien, maar hij houdt hem met zijn voet tegen. Hij kijkt opeens nors en zegt alsof er zojuist niks gebeurt is Geef me wat meer bekertjes er zijn niet genoeg. Ik ben blij dat hij erover ophoudt, dus ik ga snel naar de keuken om die bekertjes te halen. Als ik terug kom, staat hij met een stuk of drie vrouwen te praten. Ik loop er snel heen en duw hem die bekertjes in zijn handen om dan om te draaien en weg te lopen. Tenminste was mijn bedoeling, hij pakt me bij de kraag van mij jurk vast en stelt me voor aan die vrouwen die ik ze3ma als niet ken en al helemaal niet dat soort maf. Het zijn echt van die giecheltrutjes, net 20. Verkennen de wereld op zoek naar hun prins op het witte paard. Sherif heeft nu een sexy lachje op zijn gezicht gepleisterd zie ik. Hij zegt Nabila, Samira en Mariam dit is mij schoonzusje Ouasima. Is dat haar?!zegt Samira enigszins verbaasd en dan zegt Mariam verwaand ze is in ieder geval knapper dan je vrouw Sherif, dat moet ik helaas nageven, ze zal later echt een schoonheid worden. En dan zegt Sherif als ze in de tussentijd als niet zo bedorven is als Ik zie hem stokken in zijn woorden en hij kijkt me aan. Ik hef mijn kin op en zeg uitdagend Als wie? Bedorven als wie? Niemand, kleintje vergeet het ok. Ik kijk hem nog een keer boos aan, draai me om en loop weg. Ik laat ze lekker samen achter, stelletje achterbakse koeien! In de keuken staat de afwas van de thee al voor mij klaar zied a Ouasima zied, help je tante eens een beetje. Ik wilde zeggen je hebt toch zelf dochters! 3 maar liefst, maar ja die waren allemaal ze3ma gasten aan het entertainen, dus zit die arme Ouasima maar in de keuken. Ja ok ik heb medelijden met mijzelf. Mag toch wel een keertje lekker zielig doen. Ik heb tenslotte op zijn zachts gezegd best wel een rotdag gehad. Ik was snel af en ga even uitwaaien in de tuin, waar het wat rustiger is. Na een tijdje ga ik naar binnen en daar ga ik bij Naoual en Siham zitten. Daar kan je altijd wel mee lachen. Na een tijdje wordt het eten geserveerd en ik raak een beetje in een melige bui. Heel hard lachen en zo. Volgens mij is na mij Naoual de onhandigste persoon op de wereld. Ze vertelt me uitgebreid hoe ze over haar voeten struikelde vorige week, net toen ze zich uitgebreid zat te vergapen aan Yassin. Dan ga ik me toch een beetje beter voelen over mijn eigen actie eerder vandaag, bij het raam. Toch heb ik niet de moed om mijn twee beste vriendinnen iets over het voorval te vertellen. Ik ben zobang dat ze erachter komen, dat ik Sherif leuk vind. Ik bedoel ok, ze zijn het met me eens dat hij knap en onweerstaanbaar is, maar hij is wel getrouwd en niet met de eerste de beste, mijn bloedeigen zus! Ik word zo moe van mij hoofd. Altijd maar dat denken van mij, ppffff ewa safi nu Ouasima zeg ik tegen mijzelf. Ik ga lekker alles vergeten vanavond en lekker lachen. s Avonds rond half een kondigt mijn moeder aan dat we gaan, net als ik midden in een gesprek zit met Siham en Naoual, we hebben het echt al lang niet meer zo gezellig gehad. Ik zeg ewa yemma nog even ze zegt nee we gaan Ouasima zied. De moeders van Siham en Naoual maken ook aanstalten om weg te gaan en ok hun gaan bij hun moeders smeken of we nog even mogen blijven. Maar nee, niemand geeft toe. Plots komt mijn tante er aan, ze hoort ons smeken en ze zegt tegen onze moeder laat ze toch blijven, kunnen ze me straks helpen nog even met opruimen en morgen ochtend ook even mee helpen, mijn eigen dochters gaan met de stoet mee naar de bruid, dus daar heb ik toch niks aan vandaag en morgen, ik blijf helemaal alleen, maar als zij drien blijven heb ik geweldige hulp, shoukran. Sjah onze moeder hebben niet veel keus, kijken elkaar even vragend aan en stemmen dan toen. Ouasima morgenmiddag kom iemand je ophalen ok? wagga yemma. Ik ben allang blij! Ik sta gewoon te springen. Ook Naoual en Siham zijn duidelijk enthousiast, maar willen het niet laten merken, anders gaan onze moeders nog wat denken, eyoowww wat hebben die meiden nu weer in hun hoofd.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *leuk verhaaltje
> maar is dit echt gebeurt
> moehiem meid hou je goed en schrijf gauw verder
> doei *



hey meid

ik heb net een vervolg voor je gepost. Dit is nooti gebeurt, maar het zou toch wel kunnen he? Dus waarom niet. Ik wilde eens voor iets alternatiefs kiezen....een onmogelijke relatie? wie weet? blijf lezen en je gaat het merken....  :Smilie:  bedankt voor je lof. Ik ben net een beetje voor het eerst op internet gaan zetten, dus ben wel gevoelig voor commentaar ...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dit is echt een prachtverhaal
je kunt echt goed verzinnen  :duim: 
ik ga nu je laatste vervolgje lezen oke
was het net aant lezen ik ga zo verder
doeiii meid  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *dit is echt een prachtverhaal
> je kunt echt goed verzinnen 
> ik ga nu je laatste vervolgje lezen oke
> was het net aant lezen ik ga zo verder
> doeiii meid 
> groetjes sanae *


dank je wel, je bent een schat!
Ik heb honger van al dta schrijven gekregen, ik ga maar es naar huis. Ik zal morgen proberen vervolg te schrijven ok.....hoop dat je het leuk blijft vinden.
doei doei!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja hoor ik vind het een geweldig verhaal en zal ik ook blijven vinden
ale ga nu maar eten
en schrijf gauw weer zo een  :duim:  vervolg
goed van je doeiii 
 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

yo peeps,
wat vinden jullie van een gevolg??
Ik ga nu beginnen met schrijven.....
any reactions on past sequels?  :gek:  
kussiesss

 :bril:  the Ouasima

----------


## saphronie

Nou even snel onze moeders met de spulletjes helpen, zoals verwacht krijgen ze nog een hele zooi mee van mijn tante aan overgebleven koekjes en noem maar op. 
Ik loop alvast voor naar de auto en wie staat daar, jahoor Ouasima, k hoor dat je vandaag hierzo blijft slapen? Geen gekke dingen doen he, ik zag je net wel met je neef rommelen. Rommelen?? Jeetje zeg, wat noem jij rommelen, ik was alleen een beetje aan het geinen, ben je gek aan het worden Sherif. Even is het stil, dan zegt Sherif voor zich uitstarend en mompelend Misschien wel ja. Ik denk het ook! ik meen het Ouasima, doe geen stomme dingen, er blijven hier bij je tante nog wel meer mensen slapen, ook een aantal vrienden van je neef Mounir. Langzaam begin ik te blozen, wat insinueert hij nou weer? 
Denkt hij nou echt dat wij ons op de eerste de beste gingen storten of zo? Zo hopeloos zijn we nou ook weer niet hoor! Laat me Sherif, ik doe wat ik zelf wil. 
Meisje je denkt dat je een grote meid bent, maar je weet van niks, je weet helemala niet wat er in deze wereld allemaal gebeurt, jij bent nog onschuldig, verpest dat alsjeblieft niet ok. 
Ik heb hem nog nooit zo horen praten, meestal is hij gewoon ronduit minachtend tegenover mij. Ik dump snel alles in de kofferbak, zeg gedag en laat hem staan. 
Bij de deur zegt mijn moeder nog snel Laat ik niks over je horen Ouasima, ik vertrouw je. Wat is dit toch vandaag met al die mensen? wagga yemma. Mijn moeder loopt snel weg samen met mijn zus die me niet eens groet. Binne is het opeens stil. Ouasima! 
Kom naar boven, meehelpen kamer klaar maken, waar jij en je vriendinnen gaan slapenOja dat moet ook nog gebeuren. Ik ren snel naar boven. tante moeten we niet eerst bedenden helpen? Nee hoor schatje, alles is al klaar. Eerlijk gezegd wilde ik niet alleen zijn vandaag. Mijn dochters zijn weg om de bruid te halen, en mijn zoon is weg, getrouwd  
Mijn tante staat bijna te huilen. Ik kan er niet tegen als mensen huilen, 
Dus ik begin haar te troosten. Ewa tante, je zoon komt vast nog wel op bezoek en je dochters zijn er toch ook nog? Ze blijven niet weg hoor, geloof meMaar op ene keer zijn ze allemaal weg, en dan blijf ik alleen nee echt niet tante, ze zullen insha-allah op bezoek komen zo vaak als je wilt. Jeh jeh dat zeggen ze nu, wacht maar meisje wacht maar. 
Mijn tante wenst ons nog snel een goede nacht, als ze naar beneden loopt. 
Even is het stil, maar dan begin Naoual te lachen. wat is er? Gewoon grappig, tenminste iemand denkt dat wij ooit gaan trouwen haha Ik moet langzaam ook lachen en al gauw liggen we met zijn drien in een deuk. We kletsen en we kletsen tot 6 uur s ochtends. 
Ik realiseer me opeens, dat mijn tante had gezegd, dat we vroeg zouden beginnen met het huishouden. Om 8 uur al! Shit, beter even proberen te slapen. Als ik om me heen kijk zie ik dat Naoual en Siham al slapen. 
Ik doe mijn ogen dicht, maar mijn gedachten blijven aan de gang als in een stoomtrein.
Ik moet denken aan wat Sherif zei tegen me. Waarom vind ik hem zo aantrekkelijk. Waarom denk ik zo vaak aan hem. Hoe komt het dat hij en mijn zus zo snel zijn getrouwd? Waarom zie ik geen straaltje liefde in hun ogen als ik naar Sherif en mijn zus Nassria kijk? Allemaal raadsels

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:

----------


## saphronie

De volgende ochtend maakt me tante ons om half 9 wakker, ahhhh t lijkt net of ik net 5 minuten slaap. Ouasima, Siham, Naoual zied opstaan. Ik heb jullie wel gehoord hoor gisternacht, tjeptjeptjeptjep, ewa vandaag ga ik jullie hard laten werken, zied zied snel naar beneden om te eten end na aan de slag dames! aahhh, ik heb heerlijk gedroomd over Yassin, hij vroeg me of ik met hem mee wou cadeautje kopen voor zijn moeder. Toch moet ik nu lachen, die Naoual ook altijd he, Geeft echt nooit op. Daarom is het ook echt een toffe vriendin alleen jammer genoeg niet zo nuchter haha. Snel sta ik op, ga me wassen en naar beneden.
Tegen half 1 s middags zijn we klaar. De broer van Siham heeft Naoual en Siham al om 12 uur opgehaald. Dus ik ben nog alleen over. Ik dacht ik ga proberen te verhoren wat mijn tante over haar nieuwe verworven schoondochter weet, als ze mij dat al wil vertellen. 
Ewa tante, je hebt er weer een schoondochter bij he, is het een leuk meisje. ewa leuk , leuk, ze is wel redeleijk, ik kende haar helemaal niet en mijn zoon was helemaal gek op haar al, niemand kon hem er van weer houden met het meisje te trouwen. 
Ow dus hij kent er gewoon zomaar, uw weet niet het hoe en wat? ach meisje, ik heb zoveel dingen over haar gehoord, maar ik ben ook bang mijn zoon te verliezen. 
Ik begrijp nu hoe mijn tante zich voelt, een beetje dan. Blijkbaar was ze niet blij met haar schoondochter. Ik wil nog wat zeggen, maar de bel gaat. Mijn neven komen luidruchtig binnenstampen Yemma, is er iets te eten, roepen ze als in koor Nee jullie hebben toch al hiernaast gegeten! Mounir komt binnen en komt meteen naast me zitten, hij begint meteen te vertellen over een of andere meisje bij mij op school en die ik dan moest kennen of zo. Mounir nee ik ken er echt niet! Ik meen het Je houdt me voor de gek! Het is ene heel knap meisje, ze heet Sara denk ik. Ok volgende keer zal ik kijken ok. 
Mijn andere neven beginnen vage grappen te maken. Het enigste knappe meisje dat ik ken is mijn lieve nichtje Ouasima zelfzegt mijn andere neef Rachid. 
Ik voel me gezicht rood worden. Ik kijk op en zie hem naar me lachen. Rachid heeft er nooit een geheim van gemaakt dat hij me leuk vind. Kijk als het nou daar bij bleef ok, maar hij denk door een of andere rare knobbel in zijn hoofd dat ik hem ook leuk vind. 
Snel loop ik naar de keuken, waar mijn tante inmiddels bezig is het eten voor haar zoons klaar te maken. Ik help snel een handje, maar dan zegt mijn tante dat ik mijn spullen beter alvast kon pakken =, omdat er straks wel iemand voor mij zou komen om mij op te halen.
Ik loop naar de hal, omdat ik weer in dromenland was loop ik pardoes tegen Rachid op. Meisje als je een omhelzing nodig hebt, hoef je me alleen te vragen hoor, je hoeft me echt zomaar als uit het niets aan te vallen. Ik zal er echt niks van denken hoor liefjezegt hij zoetsappig. Tandenknarsend probeer ik me los te duwen Rachid, wat doe je, laat me los arrogante kwal! Ik weet we dat je het leuk vind om door mij vast gehouden te worden, 
ik zie het in je ogen. Je hoeft jezelf niet langer voor de gek te houden. Alles komt goed als je eenmaal in mijn armen bent en blijft. 
Welke domme hersencel in je hersenen heeft mij niet begrepen? Ik zei LAAT ME LOS!. Opeens hoor ik voetstappen echter me. Ik dacht ow, dat zal mijn broer wel wezen om mij thuis te brengen. Hij is natuurlijk via de achterdeur naar binnen gekomen omdat het daar makkelijker parkeren is. Ik probeer me nog snel los te rukken, maar wat doet die eikel, 
hij gaat me nog steviger vasthouden. Die idioot probeert me natuurlijk in een compromitterende situatie te zetten. Zodat mijn broer denkt dat er een toekomst voor ons inzit. Ik zucht, waarom denken wij marokanen toch altijd hetzelfde, en dan vooral de mannen? Hopeloos stelletje! Ouasima, pak je spullen, ik ben gekomen in plaats van je br Sherif stokt in zijn woorden. Hij kijkt van mij naar Rachid en zie opeens zijn mooie ogen verharden. Hij stapt dichterbij en hij zegt Rachid laat mijn schoonzusje los. Er ontstaat een stilte, waarbij Rachid en Sherif als het ware duelleren om wie het meest te zeggen heeft. Rachid doet snel zijn mond open om tegen te spreken en zegt..

----------


## saphronie

Hoezo? Ze is van mij, we moeten het alleen nog verkondigen. Rachid, sukkel, ik ben niet van jou en zal nooit van jou wezen!. Nou net piepte je wel anders toen je me zomaar aanviel en je prachtige lippen naar mij ophoef voor een kus, het is dat ik nog wilde wachten, maar schatje de volgende keer hou ik me niet in hoor. Hij knipoogt even naar Sherif, die nog steeds met een harde blik naar de handen van Rachid op mijn schouders kijkt. 
Langzaam laat Rachid mij los en ik pak snel mijn tas. Die dat nooit meer Rachid, ik haat je. Ik loop weg, zeg mijn tante met 4 zoenen op haar wang gedag en loop snel naar de auto, 
waar ik voorin ga zitten. Ik zie Sherif al driftig aan komen lopen. 
Hij gaat zonder iets te zeggen zitten en begint te rijden. Ik val een beetje in slaap omdat ik weinig heb geslapen, we moeten toch van Haarlem naar Nieuwegein, waar wij wonen.
Als we net voorbij Amsterdam zijn draait Sherif een afslag in. Waar gaan we heen?. 
Ik heb honger, we gaan wat eten. waarom moest jij mij eigenlijk ophalen 
Ach jah das waar ook, ik wilde je het vertellen, maar toen was jij aan het vozen met je neef, dus dat kan nu ook wel even wachten. Ik was helemaal niet aan het vozen!. 
Nee hoor je werd zomaar aangevallen, maak dat even de kat wijs!
Ik ga verontwaardigd onderuit zitten en zeg niks meer. Het heeft geen zin om met hem over zoiets te discussiren. Hij heeft toch al een beeld in zijn hoofd. Ik kijk naar zijn profiel, en alweer merk ik dat ik afdwaal, het gevoel van onenigheid met hem gaat weg. 
Ik kan alleen maar over hem dromen, wat niet goed is natuurlijk shit Ouasimazeg ik tegen mezelf doe je het alweer! Die mooie ogen met die abnormaal lange, dikke wimpers, de vreemde kleur van zijn ogen. De ene keer bruin,dan donkergroen, dan gemixt.
Zijn leren jack heeft hij nonchalant aangedaan en zit losjes om zijn schouders, 
Zijn mond is samengeperst, maar verbergt nog net niet de mooie welving van zijn lippen, zijn mooie neus, de grappige krulletjes op zijn voorhoofd. Zo ziet hij er heel jong uit. 
Als een engeltje dat zijn zin niet heeft gek gekregen, niet als de harde man die ik ken en overal iets op tegen heeft en nooit tevreden over me is. Hij ziet eruit alsof hij nog maar net 20 is, ik realiseer me opeens dat hij er normaal gesproken te oud voor zijn leeftijd uitziet, alleen nu is hij onweerstaanbaar schattig. Hij is 29 jaar, maar soms die hij net of hij ik weet niet hoe oud is. Vooral in vergelijking met mij doet hij net of hij mijn oudere is. 
Ok we schelen wel 12 jaar maar toch. Mijn zus is 23, ze was voor onze maatstaven als tamelijk oud doen ze ging trouwen met Sherif. Mijn moeder was ook maar wat blij. 
Ik kijk naar zijn handen, ik zie dat ze stijf om het stuur zitten, zijn knokkels zijn wit geworden. Hij is behoorlijk gespannen, maar staart recht voor zich uit alsof hij een denkbeeldig spook wil verjagen. Op eens draait hij zich abrupt om en.

----------


## saphronie

Sherif
Een kort glimpje van wat Sherif denkt.

Ze maakt me gek! Ik geloof werkelijk niet dat zei niet in de gaten heeft over hoe ze me aankijkt. Elke keer als ze van onder die geloken ogen zo aankijkt. Weet ik me niet te controleren. En ik zit al in een moeilijke situatie met haar zus. Ik weet niet hoe lang dat gaat duren, maar tot nu toen kan ik niks doen. Ben ik absoluut niet vrij om te doen wat IK wil. Ik moet me aan de regels houden die ik heb gemaakt uit voorzorg en me niks van Ouasima aantrekken. Ze is nou eenmaal een knap meisje, alleen soms weet ik niet of ze zich daar van bewust is, als ik zie hoe ze naar me kijkt.aaah alleen het denken aan die mooie gouden ogen doet al teveel schade bij mij aan. Ik moet dit doen, ik moet dit afmaken. Ik ben het verplicht aan mijn familie. Nee ik kan niet verliefd worden op een mooi gezichtje. Soms twijfel ik er ook aan of ze wel onschuldig is als ze eruitziet met die lelieblanke huid. Ik zal niet dezelfde fout maken als.oww ik moet er niet aan denken. Zoals ik haar net heb aangetroffen in de hal met die stomme neef van haar Rachid, het bloed gierde door mij heen. Ik had het liefst die Rachid met zijn hoofd weggetrokken en tegen de muur gebonkt..een aantal keren. Ik schrok avn die emotie. Ouasima is niet van mij. Haar zus daar en tegen nu wel. Ik vraag me af hoelang ik het nog kan verdragen bij Nassria. Ik wist al dat ze egocentrisch was, wat dat betreft past ze precies bij.nee daar moet ik niet aan denken. Wat moet ik toch doen, ik probeer zo kortaf mogelijk tegen Ouasima te doen, maar de manier waarop ze me aankijkt maakt me gek. Ik weet dat ze me aantrekkelijk vind en dat maakt het alleen maar erger. Ze is zo jong, zo onschuldig..oh mijn god ik ben al te ver heen

----------


## saphronie

yo mensen!

reageer vinden jullie dit verhaal leuk? Ik tast een beetje in het duister, maar ik vind hetzelf wel leuk, dus ik ga gewoon door met het verhaal hoor,alleen willen jullie meer horen over wta er verder zal gebeuren?

REACT!  :ninja2:  

toi toi!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja ga asjeblieft verder het is een mooie verhaal
 :duim: 
ik wacht op het vervolg 
beslama  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae

----------


## kalima

heeeh saphronie..

hoe is het met je?

ik lees je verhaal echt met plezier. hij is echt leuk. ik vraag me af hoe die verder gaat.....dus opschieten dame..hihi geintje...

nee toch geen geintje....schrijf snel een vervolgje heh. 

groetjes.

----------


## Fayah

Hey het iz echt een cool verhaal maak het ajb snel af okeejz?! Ciau liefs

----------


## islamatic girl

[GLOW=orangered]schrijf verder, ik kan het niet meer aan!!!    [/GLOW]

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ja ga asjeblieft verder het is een mooie verhaal
> 
> ik wacht op het vervolg 
> beslama 
> groetjes sanae*


sorry voor de te late reactie, maar i promise, tis t eerste wat k doe aanstaande maandag op school, daar liggen namelijk al mijn spullen en thuis geloof t of ni is nou enemaal voor mij niet zo lekker werken  :Smilie: 
nog n gelukkig nieuwjaar meid!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door kalima_ 
> *heeeh saphronie..
> 
> hoe is het met je?
> 
> ik lees je verhaal echt met plezier. hij is echt leuk. ik vraag me af hoe die verder gaat.....dus opschieten dame..hihi geintje...
> 
> nee toch geen geintje....schrijf snel een vervolgje heh. 
> 
> groetjes.*


ik zweer et, maandag zal k meer schrijven, k ga vanavond in mn bedje lekker alled uitschrijven zodat ik alleen maar hoef over te typen. moet niet moielijk zijn want heb n rijke fantasie geloof me!  :Smilie: 
doei doei en gelukkig niue jaar KALIMA!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Fayah_ 
> *Hey het iz echt een cool verhaal maak het ajb snel af okeejz?! Ciau liefs*


i promise....maandag! thuis ka k niet werken... :frons:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door islamatic girl_ 
> *[GLOW=orangered]schrijf verder, ik kan het niet meer aan!!!    [/GLOW]*


 *Maandag, ik beloof het je!* Maandag, ik beloof het je!

----------


## saphronie

Stap uit de auto. Wat? Ouasima, nog steeds een beetje verward van het gene dat net gebeurde, dacht dat ze hem niet goed verstond. Hoe bedoel je?. Je wilde toch eten? Nou stap dan uit, dan kan ik de auto afsluiten, en dan gaan we iets eten. O wat dom van me, ik had helemaal niet in de gaten dat Sherif bij een hotel/restaurant was gestopt. Shot als ik nog langer als n kalf naar hem blijf kijken, krijgt hij zeker nog wat in de gaten. Snel stap ik uit de auto, pak mn tasje en wil weglopen. Wacht even Ouasima, het is de bedoeling dat we samen gaan eten lieve schat. Hij kijkt me aan met die mysterieuze ogen, alsof hij op de een of andere manier weet dat ik op de vlucht ben voor hem. Het lijkt net of hij lol heeft, stiekem, maar zijn mond is nog steeds tot een grimas samengeperst. Ik wilde dat ik maar iets kon lezen in de donkere diepten die zijn ogen zijn. Snel geef ik antwoord, voordat ik helemaal vergeet wat hij gezegd had. Natuurlijk, ik wilde alleen even naar het toilet, dan kan jij alvast wat bestellen?. Ow maar lieverd je hoeft je voor mij niet mooi te maken hoor zegt hij weer op dat zelfde spottende toontje. Toch krijg ik weer die vreemde kriebels in mijn buik. Ik reageer op hem als geen ander. Terwijl ik weet dat hij me niet mag, waarom weet ik ook niet, maar dat doet er niet toe. Eigenlijk denk ik wel eens stiekem dat hij onze hele familie maar op de koop toe neemt, omdat hij met mijn zus is getrouwd. Mijn neven, heb ik er ook al over horen praten, dat hij zich koel opstelt. Niet echt van grapjes houdt, aangezien ze hem nooit zien lachen. Ik denk wel dat hij humor heeft, maar alleen die rare humor ten koste van anderen. Ik weet niet wat hem zo bitter heeft gemaakt, dat hij nu amper een glimlachje laat zien. Hij verbergt alles achter zijn spottende nonchalante uiterlijk. Nee sherif, zeker niet voor jou, maar misschien dat er hm mensen zijn in het restaurant die zeker de moeite waard zijn?. Ik loop expres provocerend met mn heupen wiegend weg. Ik weet dat hij me na kijkt. Ik voel zijn ogen branden in mijn rug. Als ik het restaurant binnen ben, slaak ik een zucht van opluchting. Daar ben ik toch wel redelijk mee weggekomen. Misschien had ik dat laatste beter niet kunnen zeggen om wat er eerder vandaag was gebeurd, maar verdomme hij vroeg er om! Hij kan me zo kwaad maken, en ik trek me alles persoonlijk aan. Zeker nu ik er achter gekomen ben dat ik hem leuk vind. Maar toch ik begrijp mezelf niet, wat is er leuk aan hem. Hij heeft nooit iets aardigs tegen me gezegd, laat staan gedaan. Nee ik zou eerder reden moeten hebben om hem te haten. Maar dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Elke keer als ik bij hem in de buurt ben, gaat mijn hart te keer, als een op hol geslagen kudde olifanten. He bah, wat zie ik er uit. Ik heb wallen onder mijn ogen, mijn haar is futloos. En dan denk ik dat ik Sherif zou kunnen provoceren, wat een lachertje! Ik ga snel naar de wc, oh nee he, shit shit shit, dit is toch niet wat ik denk dat het is. Ik ben ongesteld! Nee, dit komt echt slecht uit. Ik heb niks bij me en we moeten zeker nog 2 uur rijden. Er zit wel een apparaat in de wc, met maandverband en tampons, alleen die maandverband heb ik niks aan. Dan moet ik wel 2, 3 nemen anders houdt het niet. En tjah een tampon, ik zou wel willen, maar moet je mijn moeder weer horen zeuren, van je beschadigt jezelf en is haram enzo. En het allerergste is dat ik geen geld heb. Maar zo kan ik niet blijven staan! Zou ik aan Sherif durven vragen? Maar hem kennende vraagt ie waar ik het voor nodig heb en ik wil helemaal geen geld van die sardonische aap aannemen! Maar oh men, het moet echt. Moet ik zeggen waar ik het voor nodig heb? Bij de gedachte alleen al wordt ik rood..

----------


## saphronie

Langzaam loop ik naar het tafeltje waar hij achter zit en zo te zien de menukaart aan het doorlezen is. Ah daar ben je, ik maakte me al zorgen dat je misschien jezelf door de wc gespoeld had. Ha ha ha wat grappig, heb je misschien wat kleingeld voor mezeg ik als ik voor hem blijf staan en niet aan tafel ga zitten. Waarvoor?. Wat maakt het nou uit waarvoor, als je het maar terug krijgt toch? Ik probeer luchtig te klinken, maar ik sta te trillen op mijn benen. Nee, vertel me eerst maar waarvoor, ik leen mensen nooit zomaar geld als ik die mensen niet vertrouw. Nou hij zegt precies wat hij denkt, namelijk dat hij me niet vertrouwt. Ik heb hem geen reden toe gegeven om zoiets te zeggen. 
Ik probeer koel te kijken, net te doen alsof zijn woorden mij niet geraakt hebben. Ik moet snel iets verzinnen. Ik heb geld nodig voor te bellen, er is daar een telefoon vlakbij de dames wcs. Wie wilde je bellen, je vriendje Rachid?. Gaat je geen **** aan. Ho ho niet brutaal doen he, het was maar een vraagje, kan toch, nadat jullie elkaar bijna stonden af te lebberen in de gang van je tante zou ik zeggen dat alles mogelijk was. Ik wil alleen even mijn vriendin Siham bellen en vertellen dat ik mijn armband bij hen ben vergeten pfft dat verzon ik even snel. Nu kijken of hij erin trapt. Dat is goed ik loop even met je mee.
Nee hoeft niet!zeg ik snelte snel. Hij kijkt me samengeknepen ogen aan. 
Ik loop mee en daarmee uit. Zwijgend loop ik voor hem uit naar de telefoons in het gangetje waar de wcs zijn. We staan stil bij de telefoons en hij trekt zijn portemonnee en haalt er wat kleingeld uit. Hier, is dit genoeg?Ik wordt steeds roder, en kijk telkens achterom naar de dames wcs. 
Wat moet ik doen. Ik heb het geld nodig anders ga ik lekken, in zijn auto misschien nog wel. Dat ga ik nooit overleven. Waar wacht je nog op? Bel dan, of heb je tegen me gelogen en wil je toch je minnaar bellen. Het wordt van kwaad tot erger. Eerst noemt hij mijn vriendje en nu al minnaar, net of ik met jongens naar bed ga. Ik kan niks zeggen en sta daar maar met het geld in mijn hand en kijk naar de grond. Ouasima, ik ga hier niet uren op je wachten, wie je ook wil bellen ik blijf bij je, dus je hoeft niet te verwachten dat ik wegga. 
Ik voel mijn lichaam tintellen, mijn wangen voelen aan alsof ze in brand gevlogen zijn. 
Ik weet dat hij het ook ziet. Ach barst maar met mijn trots ik ga het gewoon zeggen.
Uuh Sherif dat geld heb ik niet voor de telefoon nodig, ik heb gelogen. Ik hou mijn adem in. Wat wil je dan met dat kleingeld doen, als je niet wilt bellen? Hij kijkt verwondert naar me. Uhm ik vind het niet leuk om te zeggen, maar uuh Ik draai mijn hoofd richting de wcs en hij volgt me met zijn ogen nauwsluitend.Ik heb een klein probleempje als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel, en ik heb niks mee en ik heb er geen geld voor.Nou maar hopen dat ik niet verder moet uitweiden. Hij heeft verdorie een vrouw. Hij moet toch wel weten dat vrouwen eens per maand ongesteld zijn. Ik kijk op en ik zie hem naar me kijken. 
Opeens zie ik iets in zijn ogen dat als humor moest doorgaan, maar het is al snel weg. Waarom zeg je dat niet meteen, kom ik loop wel met je mee, dan kan je me laten zien hoeveel geld je nodig hebt ok, misschien heb je niet genoeg aan dat geld in je handen. 
Oh nee he , dit gaat echt te ver, nu wilt hij met mij de wcs in. Ik wist niet dat het zo een doordrammer was. Het is een dames wc , ik weet niet of je dat kent, maar er komen alleen maar DAMES in. Er is toch niemand. Hij loopt voor me uit de wcs en ik stoof achter hem aan. Ik zie hem nadenken voor de maandverband en tampon apparaten staan. Welke wil je? Dat meent hij toch niet he. Ik kijk hem ongelovig aan en dan tot mijn grote ergernis begint hij nog te lachen ook.  Ach, doe niet zo onschuldig, ik vraag me af hoe vaak je je al uitgekleed hebt in het bijzin van een man. Kijk maar niet zo raar, ik weet dat je niet zo onschuldig bent als dat je eruitziet. Nee je bent precies hetzelfde als .. Weer haakt hij af, maar ik had al geen zin om te vragen wie hij bedoelde, hij had me la genoeg beledigt door ook maar te suggereren dat ik niet onschuldig meer ben. Ik knik zwijgend met mijn hoofd naar de maanverbanden apparaat Ik wil er 3 van die. Waarom neem je geen tampon? Mijn god, waar haalt die man het lef vandaan! Een tampon, alsof hij niet weet, dat dat meestal ongebruikelijk is bij Marokkaanse meiden. Sherif, hou je van den domme, je weet waarom, haal nu maar die tering dingen eruit. Nee ik weet niet waarom, ik bedoel als je ook met mannen naar bed gaat, kun je heus wel zon klein ding gebruiken hoor. Je zus doet dat ook 


_To Be Continued...._

----------


## saphronie

Ik krijg bijna geen adem meer, zo geschokt ben ik. Ik word zo kwaad dat ik een soort waas voor ogen krijg. Ik heb zin om heel hard weg te lopen en hem daar te laten. Plotseling kan het me ook niet schelen. Ik zie hem spottend met die harde ogen naar me kijken en dan knapt er iets in me. Ik ren zo hard mogelijk bij hem vandaan. Kriskras door het restaurant heen, het parkeer terrein op en ik naar een heuveltje waarachter ik een landschap zie van de een of andere boer. Ik ga op de grond zitten achter het heuveltje. En tot mijn verbazing biggelen er grote tranen over mijn wangen. Waarom huil ik? Vraag ik me af. Het is niet om wat hij zei, realiseer ik me. Als iemand anders me had verteld dat ik met jongens naar bed ging, 
had ik gewoon gelachen en weggelopen. Het is meer omdat HIJ het zei. Diep in mijn hart wil ik niet dat hij zo over mij denkt. Ok het is waar dat ik wel eens met een leuke jongen klets, voor de lol, een beetje bijpraten. Ik ben Sherif dikwijls tegengekomen in de stad terwijl ik net aan het praten was. Volkomen onschuldig naar mijn zin, maar hij had meteen een koude blik in zijn ogen en keek me zo minachtend aan dat ik zin had in de grond te verdwijnen.
Ik kijk uit op het mooie landschap voor me, mijn haren waaien op door de wind. 
Ik zeg tegen mezelf dat hij het niet waard is om over te huilen, maar mijn tranen blijven vallen alsof zij een eigen wil hebben. Al met als zat ik daar ongeveer 20 minuten voor me uit te staren, te snikken in zelfmedelijden. Opeen hoorde ik mijn naam zachtjes roepen
Ouasima, Ouasima waar ben je? Geef antwoord. Het was Sherif en ik dacht meteen, laat maar barsten, die gast. Ik ga nog meer ineengedoken onder het heuveltje, zodat ik vrijwel niet te zien ben. Ik neem mezelf voor niks te zeggen. Vijf minuten later voel ik een hand op mijn schouder. Ik was zo in gedachten verzonken dat ik niemand had horen aan komen. 
Ah hier ben je Ouasima, ik loop je al een hele tijd te zoeken , waarom zei je niks terug. 
Ik vraag me af of hij echt zo egostisch is of dat hij maar doet alsof , het is wel heel bot van hem het te vragen terwijl hij zelf de oorzaak is.Ik antwoord dus ook niet, anders ben ik bang dat ik weer in huilen uitbarst, terwijl het me net zoveel moeite kostte mijn tranen zorgvuldig te drogen. Hij komt naast me zitten en haalt zijn hand van mijn schouder af. Even is het stil, dan hoor ik een zachte sorry van zijn kant. Hij steekt zijn hand uit en veegt een traan weg die ik niet tegen kon houden. Ouasima ik wilde je niet laten huilen, het spijt me. 
Verder niks. Het spijt hem dus alleen dat ik huil. Geen woord over zijn woorden van zonet terugnemen, maar een beetje dom omdat te verwachten van iemand met ijswater in plaats van bloed in zijn lichaam he. Ik kijk voor me uit en zeg niks, ik sta langzaam op en zeg
laten we gaan eten, ik heb nog steeds honger. Ik hou me verder voor hem volkomen te negeren en niks van hem aan te trekken, maar voordat ik bij het topje van het heuveltje ben pakt hij mijn hand vast. Ouasima, wat je ook denkt, misschien had ik dat van net niet moeten zeggen. De onuitgesproken woorden hangen in de lucht. Hij vindt dat hij het niet had moeten zeggen, maar hij is niet van mening veranderd, want het is wat hij echt denkt van mij. 
Ik draai me weer om en wil me hardhandig losrukken, maar hij te sterk. Door de terugslag bots ik tegen zijn borstkas op. Hij houdt me nu met beide handen bij mijn bovenarmen vast. 
Ik probeer me nog harder los rukken. Ssst, kleintje, ik doe je niks, blijf nou even stil staan. Ik sta abrupt stil, als op commando. Ik verroer me niet. Hij kijkt me met zijn donkere ogen, die als zij kleur lijken op te slokken, aan. Ik probeer iets te zien, maar ik zie geen enkele emotie in zijn ogen weerspiegeld. Ijskoud. Dan glijden zijn ogen naar beneden, ik zie hem naar mijn lippen kijken en mijn lippen worden droog. Ik lik mijn lippen haast ongemerkt en ik zie hoe hij alles met zijn blik volgt. Ik voel mijn hart sneller kloppen en een slag over slaan toen hij langzaam slikte. Dan duwt hij me ruw van zich af en geeft me 3 maanverbanden Hier, dit was je nog vergetenzegt hij met een hese stem. Totaal overrompeld pak ik het aan, knipper met mijn ogen alsof ik in trance was, Sherif heeft zich al snel weer onder controle en loopt weg. Ik loop langzaam achter hem aan. Ik ga eerst naar de wc, even later kom ik bij hem zitten. Ik zie dat hij besteld heeft. Hij heeft vissalade besteld, met garnalen en kreeft. 
Mm lekker. Zonder een woord te zeggen begin ik te eten. We spreken niet met elkaar. Kijken elkaar niet aan.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

leuk verhaaltje  :duim:  
dank je voor het vervolg  :grote grijns: 
ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat is echt een goed verhaal
xxx sanae  :nijn:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *leuk verhaaltje  
> dank je voor het vervolg 
> ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat is echt een goed verhaal
> xxx sanae *


jah na 2 weken kon k eindelijk wat er aan werken.... :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

Na een tijdje zijn we klaar met eten. Er wordt van onze tafel afgeruimd en Sherif gaat afrekenen. Ik loop alvast naar buiten om mijn benen te stekken. Na een tijdje komt Sherif aan lopen en ik bedank hem snel voor het eten en zeg dat het lekker was. Hij mompelt iets onduidelijks en knikt naar me als teken dat hij me gehoord heeft. Snel gaan we weer in de auto zitten en hij begint de rijden. Ik vraag me weer af waarom hij me opgehaald heeft, maar ik durf het niet meer aan hem te vragen. Ik zal het thuis wel aan yemma vragen. 
Ik kijk naar buiten en naar mijn omgeving terwijl Sherif hard met zijn auto over de snelweg rijdt. Het lijkt wel of hij zo snel mogelijk van me af wil. Ik zeg niks, aan zijn gezicht te zien zal alles wat ik zeg wel erger maken. Ik kijk voor me en probeer n beetje te dutten, 
ik durf haast niet meer naar buiten te kijken zo snel rijdt hij. Het lukt me niet om in slaap te vallen. Mijn gedachten blijven ronddraaien als in een cirkeltje.Ik kan niet stoppen met aan een zeker iemand denken. Hij heeft zelfs mijn gedachtes in beslag genomen, kun je nagaan hoe dief hij is. Oeff naar en ware hel in de auto komen we eindelijk in onze woonplaats aan, 
hij rijdt me voor mijn huis. Ik gooi snel het portier open Bedankt voor het brengen Sherif. Ik zie dat yemma al uit het raam zit te gluren. Ik pak mijn tas en hij stapt uit om mijn spulletjes uit de kofferbak te halen. Ik pak ze aan en loop snel naar binnen. 
Mijn moeder staat in de deur opening en roept whaa Sherif, kom binnen, dan gaan we eerst wat thee drinken. Mijn man is ook thuis en mijn zoon Omar ook. Ik zie vanaf de trap in ons huis, dat Sherif eigenlijk geen zin heeft. Maar hij weet we beter dan zijn schoonmoeder iets te weigeren. Hij loopt naar binnen, kust mijn moeders voorhoofd en loopt verder om mijn vader en broer te begroeten. Ik ga snel naar boven om een snelle hete douche te nemen en mezelf te verwennen. Ik doe lekker een T-shirtje aan en een lekker zittend trainingsbroek. 
Ik zit net op mijn kamer als mijn moeder roept Ouasima! Lui varken, kom naar beneden en help je moeder eens, ik heb je niet voor niks op de wereld gezet hoor!. Pffft altijd maar dat gezeur, waarom kunnen moeders je niet met rust laten. Wagga yemma akay, 
ik kom er aan. Ik weet dat je er bent! Menna akay , je moet komen nu!. Ik was net the fresh prince off bell air aan het kijken, maar jah nu moet ik toch de tv aanzetten. 
Ik loop snel naar beneden. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat iedereen het geroep van mijn moeder heeft gehoord beneden als ik het boven kon verstaan. Ik loop naar de keuken.
Je zus is net aangekomen, we moeten het eten voorbereiden. Sherif en Nassria blijven hier eten vandaag. Je moet blij zijn dat Sherif je heeft opgehaald nadat die stomme broer van je weigerde omdat hij ze3ma moest voetballen. Ik ga naar de kast, ik weet wat me te doen staat, ik moet natuurlijk weer serveren, ik pak de borden. Ik doe op een grote bord marmita eten erin, in drie kleintjes schep ik wat salade die ik nog zelf moest maken ook. 
Ik pak het brood en breng het naar de grote kamer waar mijn vader, broer, Sherif en Nassria zitten te wachten en over een of andere reportage op jazzira discussieeren. 
Ik snij het brood in stukken en zet het voor hen. Dan ga ik terug naar de keuken en kom terug met het bord eten en even later met de salade. Mijn moeder gaat erbij zitten en ik ga alvast de thee maken. Als de thee klaar is breng ik het hun. Ouasima, ga zitten en eet. 
Je ziet een beetje bleekzegt mijn vader. Ik ga snel zitten en speel wat met de salade. 
Dan zegt mijn zus opeens ben je op dieet of zo? Speel niet zo met je eten. 
Je neemt mijn eetlust weg. Ze heeft gelijk Ouasima, eet of niet, maar speel niet met je etenzegt mijn moeder. Ik voel me niet zo lekker zeg ik. Meteen nadat ik het gezegd heb verbijt ik mijn tong. Wat is er met je Ouasima, voel je je niet goed?vraagt mijn vader.
Ik ben een beetje misselijk dat is alles. Sherif had al die tijd niks gezegd, maar nu kijkt hij me aan alsof hij weet waarom ik misselijk ben. Ik voel me er niet goed onder, dat hij weet dat ik ongesteld ben. Dat is priv! En zelfs mijn moeder weet niet wanneer ik mijn maandstonden heb meestal. Echt dit is een levende inbreuk op je privacy. Mijn zus die hoewel getrouwd, gewoon een strakke spijkerbroek en met losse haren zit. Stoorde zich niet aan ons en ging gewoon door met eten. Alleen allah weet hoe zij haar dag door komt. Ze kan niet koken niks. Nee toen ik en yemma, pappas maaltijden voorbereidden was zij buiten met vriendinnen. Als ze eindelijk klaar zijn met eten en een sinaasappeltje schillen, ruim ik van tafel af en doe de afwas. Als ik klaar ben wil ik net naar boven gaan als ik Sherif in de gang zie staan. 
Hij haalt iets uit zijn jas dat op een bonnetje lijkt, maar dat si het niet. Als hij ziet dat ik naar hem kijk verfrommeld hij het en duwt et snel terug zijn zak in. Wat kijk je? schrik van zijn barse stem. Niks alleen ik zag je staan enkoortsachtig probeer ik iets te verzinnen.

----------


## saphronie

vervolgje of niet?
Het verhaal begint net op gang te komen, maar ik weet neit of het jullie wel ligt.

Ik heb express iets anders genomen dan de normale liefdesverhalen, omdat ik daar een beetje genoeg van had.
nou wta vinden julie er tot nu toe van?

----------


## saphronie

O ja en eehhh ik moest er opeens aan denken dat je nog moest terugbetalen. 
Snel loop ik naar mijn andere jas, die ik vandaag niet gedragen had. Laat maar Ouasima, het was niks. het is al goed. Ik wil je niks verschuldigd zijn. En waarom niet? Zou wel leuk zijn voor een keer, wat zou je allemaal voor me doen? Mijn gedachten gaan meteen de verkeerde richting op. Mijn moeder loopt opeens de keuken Ouasima wat sta je daar? 
Zit je tegen de deur te praten of zoIk draai me om en zie dat Sherif weg is, geruisloos verdwenen. Yemma, mag ik nar boven? Wat ga je daar alleen doen? 
Gewoon liggen ik ben moe. Ja je hebt waarschijnlijk helemaal niks gedaan bij je tante alleen maar met die meisjes gekletst. Ik beschouw dit als een soort van toestemming, 
omdat ik weet dat die er nooit zal komen. Snel loop ik naar boven. Ik ben zo moe. Ik kijk nog even een film. Eigenlijk hou ik niet zo van liefdesfilms. Ze eindigen allemaal hetzelfde. Iets waar ik jaloers op ben. Waarom krijgen wij in het echte leven geen happy endings toebedeeld? Na een tijdje val ik toch in slaap.
De volgende ochtend, voel ik me al veel beter. Natuurlijk is het nooit leuk om ongesteld te zijn, maar ach je moet de tijd gewoon juist zien door te komen. Dus besluit ik voor mezelf vandaag heel de dag te vullen, zodat ik geen een keer hoef na te denken. Aan hem te denken. Nee ik stop het gewoon weg. Nou eerst aankleden en dan naar school. Op school is het zoals gewoonlijk heel saai. Ik zit sinds het begin van het jaar op het HBO en het is geheel nieuw voor me. Nieuwe mensen, nieuwe school, alles nieuwe. Desondanks kan ik mijn gedachten er niet bijhouden. Als ik om half 5 uit ben ga ik nog even langs de stad. Een beetje uit waaien. 
Ik ga eerst de bibliotheek in voor wat informatie voor een stomme project van school en dan langs winkels en straten slenteren. Wat hou ik er van om doelloos rond te lopen. Niemand die zegt wat ik moet doen. Ik stap een schoenenwinkel binnen en begin te passen. 
Na een tijdje heb ik een leuke paar schoenen gevonden. Ik loop naar buiten en opeens zie ik mijn zus staan. Ze staan te praten met een of andere raar uitziende vent. Ik kan niet zeggen of hij Marokkaan is, want heb hem nooit gezien. Snel ga ik achter een reclamebord staan. 
Ik ga nog dichterbij staan om ze te horen praten. Ik hoor mijn zus een beetje hysterisch praten. Ze zegt iets over een val of zo, maar dan begint de man te praten, maar die praat aanzienlijk zachter. De man kijkt om zich heen en praat dan op er in. Mijn zus begint met haar handen gebaren, maar ook zij praat nu zachter. Ze gaan naar een korte groet uit elkaar en mijn zus loop richting het busstation. Waar had ze het over? Welke val? Wie is in de val gelopen? 
Mijn zus of had ze het over iemand anders? Weet Sherif hier van, vraag ik me onwillekeurig af. Ik loop verder de stad in en koop nog een leuk truitje en een sjaaltje. Ik kom een jongen van mijn oude school tegen die op kamers was gegaan en ergens anders studeren. 
We hebben het een beetje over koetjes en kalfjes. Ik doe net alsof ik niet merk dat hij me leuk vind, maar is moeilijk te negeren aangezien hij voortdurend met zijn handen wappert en elke kans aangrijpt om mijn schouder,mouw, hand wat dan ook vluchtig aan te raken. 
Ik vind het eigenlijk best wel onprettig, maar zeg er toch niks van. Ik bijt op me lip terwijl hij het over zijn nieuwe school heeft en dat hij het jammer vond dat we niet meer bij elkaar in de klas zaten. Ergens halverwege dat hij het over de Marokkaanse meisjes op zijn school had keek hij opeens langs me heen. Ik wilde net achterom kijken toen ik een arm om mijn midden voelde. Ik voelde mezelf verstijven. Ik voelde zijn warmte, zijn schaduw viel over me heen. Mijn hart maakte een buiteling. Ik wist wie het was.

----------


## layla21

Beste Saphronie

Amaai meid. Ik zou dit zeker later bundelen en naar een uitgever brengen als je je verhaal voltooid hebt. Ik schreef vroeger ook enorm veel verhalen, schriften vol...................ik weet hoe het is. Je doet het goed ga zo lekker door. Misschien een klein tipje, doe af en toe door het verhaal heen een denktekst van die sherif. Niet apart. Maar da's een tipje dus voel je alsjeblieft niet aangevallen.

je houdt de spanning er goed in meid. Ga zo door

Wa Salaam

layla

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door layla21_ 
> *Beste Saphronie
> 
> Amaai meid. Ik zou dit zeker later bundelen en naar een uitgever brengen als je je verhaal voltooid hebt. Ik schreef vroeger ook enorm veel verhalen, schriften vol...................ik weet hoe het is. Je doet het goed ga zo lekker door. Misschien een klein tipje, doe af en toe door het verhaal heen een denktekst van die sherif. Niet apart. Maar da's een tipje dus voel je alsjeblieft niet aangevallen.
> 
> je houdt de spanning er goed in meid. Ga zo door
> 
> Wa Salaam
> 
> layla*


tnx meid,

ik hou van commentaar, kan altijd verbeterd worden he. Alleen tjah als meisje is t nu eenmaal makkelijker om Ouasima 's gedachten te beschrijven, maar zal af en toe Sherif's gedachten beschrijven  :Smilie: 
bedankt voor je commentaar.

Mijn eerste verhaal op internet, dus ben n beetje onzeker, wat anderen ervan vinden.

greetzz

saffy

----------


## saphronie

Hij knijpt zachtjes in mijn zij.
Zo Ouasima het wordt al bijna donker, moet je niet naar huis, je moeder zal wel op je wachten he. Ik ga zo naar huis, ik moet even nog langs de drogist weet ik uit te brengen. Hij komt nog dichter bij me staan. Illias de jongen met wie ik zat te praten kijkt van Sherif, naar zijn hand op mijn zij n de manier waarop hij op me leunt. Hij doet verdomme net of ik zijn bezit ben! Ik probeer een beetje afstand te scheppen maar zijn hand lijkt wel een ijzeren schroef. Ok dan moet het maar op een andere manier Illias dit is Sherif, mijn ZWAGER. Sherif dit is Illias. Een oude klasgenoot. Klasgenoot zeg je? Ja ken je het woord niet. 
Het lijkt wel of Illias een beetje bleek wordt, dus besluit ik maar gedag te zeggen om het niet erger te maken. Beslama, Illias, ik ga maar weer, want zoals je hoort, moet ik weer weg. Illias kijkt van mij naar Sherif. Het lijkt of hij nog wat meer wilt zeggen, maar doet het uiteindelijk toch niet. Kort zegt hij beslama Ouasima Hij draait zich om en loopt met zijn scooter weg. Ik draai me verontwaardigd om en kijk Sherif kwaad aan.
Wat heb ik je vriendje je nummer 2 zojuist weggejaagd? Wat nou, ik zei toch dat hij een oude klasgenoot was. Je kan zoveel zeggen, maar mij maak je niks wijs. 
Plots krijg ik het te kwaad
en dan als het mijn vriend is, wat heb jij ermee te maken, je bent mijn zwager niet mijn broer! Ahh nu komt de aap uit de mouw, dus zo denk je. Zolang je broer of je ouders je niet tegen houden blijf je voor hoer spelen? Hij trekt me mee tot we bij zijn auto staan en hij duwt me er bijna hard handig in. Zo nu kunnen we rustig praten. 
Hij stapt aan de andere kant in en doet de deur dicht. Ik krijg het benauwd. 
Alles is afgesloten en ik zit nu alleen in de auto met hem terwijl hij zo boos is. 
Ik heb hem nog nooit zo boos gezien. Zijn ogen lijken wel vuur te spuwen, zijn ogen zijn als smeltend donkergroen metaal. Hij haalt diep adem, alsof hij zichzelf wil kalmeren. 
Hij kijkt eerst een tijdje voor zich uit. Tot hij duidelijk een wat kalmere indruk wekt. 
Hij draait zich om en deze keer keek hij heel anders. Een beetje berustend. Alsof hij zichzelf heeft voorgenomen alles wat ik zeg toch niet te geloven. Wat heeft het voor zin om met die vent te praten? Vraag ik me voor de zoveelste keer af. Hij kijkt me gewoon aan en zegt niks. Ik word er nerveus van hem, maar zeg er niks van. Ik wacht tot hij gaat spreken.

----------


## Amor25

Hi ladyyyyyyy

Ik vind je verhalen echt mooi. Je houdt het lekker spannend en het is totaal NIET saaiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
Leuke personen spelen erin moet ik zeggen, wat een BI..H is die zus van Ouaisma.
Probeer meer de gedachtes van de hoofdrolspelers te vertellen, zo krijg ik als lezer ook een beeld van hoe zij denken.

Je hebt er een FAN bij, dus kom op met de volgende.

Ik groet u ladyyyy  :duim:  

Amor

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi ladyyyyyyy
> 
> Ik vind je verhalen echt mooi. Je houdt het lekker spannend en het is totaal NIET saaiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
> Leuke personen spelen erin moet ik zeggen, wat een BI..H is die zus van Ouaisma.
> Probeer meer de gedachtes van de hoofdrolspelers te vertellen, zo krijg ik als lezer ook een beeld van hoe zij denken.
> 
> Je hebt er een FAN bij, dus kom op met de volgende.
> 
> ...


tnx, de volgende komt pas denk ik als deze af is....want hij is nog nie af weet je. En k had nog geen tijd gehad e rverder aan te werken, maar don't worry het zit wel in mn hoofd opgeslagen  :knipoog: 

bedankt voor je bericht  :Smilie:  je bent n schat dta je het gelezen hebt.

greetzz saffy

----------


## saphronie

*Sherif* 
_Ik weet niet wat me bezielt. Ik zag haar staan met die jongen, en ik zag die jongen haar de hele tijd proberen aan te raken met zijn handen. Ik wilde doorlopen haar proberen te negeren, tegen mezelf zeggen dat haar leven mij niks kan schelen, dat ik ook niet haar broer of een andere familielid ben, maar slechts haar zwager. En dan nog een slechte ook, maar het lukt niet. Het lijkt wel of mijn hoofd alles wat die richting op gaat afstoot. 
En kijk nou toch weer waar mijn stomme impulsiviteit mij toe heeft geleid. 
Ik zit met Ouasima en weet bij Allah niet wat ik moet zeggen, want ze heeft gelijk! 
Ik ben haar broer ofzo niet dat ik zoiets kan maken als haar wegtrekken bij een jongen. Ik voel haar ogen op me en ik weet dat ze kwaad is, maar ik ben ook kwaad. Ik kan wel botweg tegen haar zeggen dat ik het niet wil. Dat ik niet wil dat ze tegen die jongen praat, correctie jongens. Ik weet dat ik het recht niet heb en dat maakt het erger dan het al. Ik ben getrouwd met haar zus en daar moet ik me aanhouden. Bovendien is ze nog heel jong, bijna 18 maar toch te jong. Ik voel haar ogen nog steeds op mij, maar ik maak geen aanstalten me om te draaien, wat moet ik zeggen?
Ik kijk naar buiten, het is nu volledig donker. De lichtjes branden, de stad loopt langzaam leeg. De echo van de het lawaai van de trams en bussen en autos lijkt als een waas in de lucht te hangen. In de auto heerst er alleen maar doodse stilte. Terwijl wij hier zo zitten ka ik me haast niet voorstellen dat de wereld door gaat. Het voelt alsof wij alleen op de wereld zijn. 
De smalle unieke wereld in een auto. Ouasima verschuift een voet en ik hoor haar diep zuchten. Daar gingen mijn gedachtes alweer met mijn hoofd ervandoor. Ik heb nog steeds stil en ik weet dat ze op een antwoord wacht, een antwoord die ik haar zeker verschuldigd ben en niet kan geven. Oh jah, ik weet dat als ik mij omdraai en in haar gezichtje kijk, 
dat ik dan onmiddellijk het gevoel van net terug krijg en weer laaiend word. 
Ik kan het niet uitleggen, maar ik weet dat ik zo weer geen controle over mezelf heb. 
Daarom stel ik het kijken naar haar mooie gezichtje zo lang mogelijk uit._

----------


## saidaatje

and go onnnnnnnnn

----------


## saphronie

*Ouasima* 

_Ik zit hier nu al een kwartier zwijgend in de auto. Eindelijk kijkt hij me aan. Eerst lijtk er geen emotie op zijn gezicht te zijn, maar dan alsof hij uit een trance wakker word lijkt hij weer helemaal kwaad op me. Hoe durf je je familie te beschamen op straat?! Je hebt geluk dat ik je heb gevonden en niet iemand anders van je familie. Durf je nog een grote mond tegen me te hebben ook he. Zeggen dat ik niks met je te maken heb. Ik ben zo goed als familie van je. 
Wat denk je als ik dit tegen je arme vader zeg, meskien? Ik voel het bloed uit mijn gezicht weg trekken. Dit meent hij niet! Wat heeft hij met mijn leven te maken?? 
Je bent gek jij, werkelijk ziek in je hoofd! Ik heb niks gedaan. Niks? Net als dat niks met je neef Rachid zeker?. Dat was ook niks, echt ik zweer het Sherif, hij doet altijd zo. Gewoon een beetje stoer doen. Jij hebt dat toch ook vast wel vroeger gedaan?. Eerlijk gezegd kon ze zich dat absoluut niet voorstellen, maar ze moest toch iets verzinnen om aan zijn antwoord te weerleggen. We hebben het hier niet over mij Ouasima, maar over jou. Trouwens jongens hoeven geen verantwoordelijkheid af te leggen, meiden wel. Dit is niet hetzelfde Ouasima. Zijn gezicht verzacht een beetje alsof hij nadenkt. Dan verkilt zijn gezicht weer en zegt hij daarom hoef jij ze nog niet aan te moedigen!. Dat doe ik echt niet! Of je het nou wil geloven of niet. Ik heb geen vriend en nooit gehad ook. En waarom moet ik jou geloven? 
Je hebt me echt heel weinig reden toe gegeven. Elke keer dat ik je zie ben je met een andere man. Nee, echt niet dat lijkt alleen maar zo. Het is gewoon toevallig dat als jij langskomt dat ik in gesprek ben, daar kan ik toch ook niks aan doen. Jah maar Ouasima schatje hoe verklaar je, dat die jongen van net non-stop jou probeerde aan te raken? 
Ik zucht, want ik weet dat er nooit een einde aan deze discussie komt. Ik weet het niet,
ik had het niet in de gatenzeg ik met een gelaten zucht. Ik draai me hoofd om en kijk uit het raampje. Ik begin een pijnlijk bonzen in mijn hoofd te voelen. Waarschijnlijk gaan mijn zus en Sherif vandaag weer bij ons eten. Ik moet er niet aandenken. Het is weer even stil in de auto als Sherif mijn kin vastpakt en mijn hoofd omdraait. Ik praat toch tegen je? 
Kijk me dan ook aan. Ik doe wat hij zegt en kijk hem aan. Zijn ogen zijn donker geworden en kijken me onderzoekend aan. Weer voel ik diezelfde aandrang om weg te rennen net als gister en gewoon ergens te gaan zitten uithuilen in zelf medelijden. Ik voel dat mijn lip begint te trillen en mijn ogen worden waterig.Ik kan er niks aan doen, maar ik kan er niet tegen als hij zo naar me kijkt en van die harde dingen zegt. Als ik hem nou niet aan hoef te kijken. 
Snel trek ik mijn kin los en wil me weer omdraaien, maar deze keer pakt hij mijn arm vast. 
Ik moet me nu wel naar hem omdraaien. Zwijgend kijk ik hem nu aan._

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ouasima 
> 
> Ik zit hier nu al een kwartier zwijgend in de auto. Eindelijk kijkt hij me aan. Eerst lijtk er geen emotie op zijn gezicht te zijn, maar dan alsof hij uit een trance wakker word lijkt hij weer helemaal kwaad op me. Hoe durf je je familie te beschamen op straat?! Je hebt geluk dat ik je heb gevonden en niet iemand anders van je familie. Durf je nog een grote mond tegen me te hebben ook he. Zeggen dat ik niks met je te maken heb. Ik ben zo goed als familie van je. 
> Wat denk je als ik dit tegen je arme vader zeg, meskien? Ik voel het bloed uit mijn gezicht weg trekken. Dit meent hij niet! Wat heeft hij met mijn leven te maken?? 
> Je bent gek jij, werkelijk ziek in je hoofd! Ik heb niks gedaan. Niks? Net als dat niks met je neef Rachid zeker?. Dat was ook niks, echt ik zweer het Sherif, hij doet altijd zo. Gewoon een beetje stoer doen. Jij hebt dat toch ook vast wel vroeger gedaan?. Eerlijk gezegd kon ze zich dat absoluut niet voorstellen, maar ze moest toch iets verzinnen om aan zijn antwoord te weerleggen. We hebben het hier niet over mij Ouasima, maar over jou. Trouwens jongens hoeven geen verantwoordelijkheid af te leggen, meiden wel. Dit is niet hetzelfde Ouasima. Zijn gezicht verzacht een beetje alsof hij nadenkt. Dan verkilt zijn gezicht weer en zegt hij daarom hoef jij ze nog niet aan te moedigen!. Dat doe ik echt niet! Of je het nou wil geloven of niet. Ik heb geen vriend en nooit gehad ook. En waarom moet ik jou geloven? 
> Je hebt me echt heel weinig reden toe gegeven. Elke keer dat ik je zie ben je met een andere man. Nee, echt niet dat lijkt alleen maar zo. Het is gewoon toevallig dat als jij langskomt dat ik in gesprek ben, daar kan ik toch ook niks aan doen. Jah maar Ouasima schatje hoe verklaar je, dat die jongen van net non-stop jou probeerde aan te raken? 
> Ik zucht, want ik weet dat er nooit een einde aan deze discussie komt. Ik weet het niet,
> ik had het niet in de gatenzeg ik met een gelaten zucht. Ik draai me hoofd om en kijk uit het raampje. Ik begin een pijnlijk bonzen in mijn hoofd te voelen. Waarschijnlijk gaan mijn zus en Sherif vandaag weer bij ons eten. Ik moet er niet aandenken. Het is weer even stil in de auto als Sherif mijn kin vastpakt en mijn hoofd omdraait. Ik praat toch tegen je? 
> ...


 :duim: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey meid_ 
_Echt prachtig verhaal_ 
_Wil je snel verder gaan, want de nieuwgierigheid zweeft nu al rond_  :nerveus: 


_Thella_ 
_Ikram_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey meid 
> Echt prachtig verhaal 
> Wil je snel verder gaan, want de nieuwgierigheid zweeft nu al rond 
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Ikram*


Ik post zo het volgende stukje  :Smilie: 
Ik heb et al klaar liggen alleen even nog aan iets anders werken.

greetzz 

saffy

----------


## saphronie

_Mijn lip trilt nog steeds onbeheersbaar, maar de tranen kan ik nog net binnenhouden. 
Al wordt dat nu ook moeilijk. Hij zit nu precies tegen over me. Hij kijkt van mijn ogen naar mijn trillende lippen. Zijn hand gaat omhoog en streelt me zachtjes over mijn wang. 
Zijn andere hand gaat naar mijn nek. Ik zie hem vooroverbuigen, heel langzaam, alsof elke beweging wel overdacht is. Ik kan me geen vin verroeren. Mijn ogen kijken als betoverd in de zijne. Zijn gezicht staat nu enkele centimeters van de mijne af.
Ik voel zijn adem in mijn gezicht. Vlinderlicht tegen mijn wang, terwijl hij zachtjes met de zijkant van zijn hand mijn wang streelt. Hij kijkt nog steeds in mijn ogen. Zijn ogen zijn nu helemaal donker. Hij kijkt diep in mijn ogen. Roerloos kijk ik in zijn mooie ogen terug. 
Als in slow motion zie ik hoe zijn blik naar mijn lippen valt en dan buigt hij zich verder voorover en drukt zijn lippen op de mijne. Zodra ik zijn lippen op de mijne voel, heb ik geen gedachten meer in mijn hoofd. Elke verdere gedachte aan protest is weg. Geen logica meer. Alleen zijn zoete lippen op de mijne. Het is een zachte lieve kus. Heel kort, te kort. 
Hij trekt zich een stukje terug en kijkt me met half geloken ogen aan. Het gemis van zijn lippen valt mij zwaar. Ik hunker ernaar weer zijn lippen op de mijne te voelen. 
Ik buig voorover en vang zijn lippen weer. Een beetje onhandig bijt ik zachtjes in zijn onderlip en lik zachtjes met mijn tong. Ik hoor iemand kreunen en realiseer me dan, dat ik het zelf ben. Hij pakt me bij allebei mijn bovenarmen en trek me dichter naar zicht toe tot ik bijna op zijn schoot zit. Hij haalt zijn hand van mijn wang en streel me zachtjes met zijn handen over mijn rug. Hij kust me zachtjes terug en fluistert iets wat ik niet versta. 
Misschien ter geruststelling, wie weet? Ik weet niet goed waar ik mijn handen moet houden als hij mij kust. Ik kan nergens meer aan denken. Voor ik het weet leg ik mijn handen op zijn schouders en trek ik hem dichter naar me toe, voor zover dat nog kan. Ik zit nu helemaal tegen hem aan op zijn schoot. Hij streelt mijn rug, mijn nek. Zijn ene hand gaat langzaam naar beneden, zachtjes over mijn billen heen en blijft daar hangen terwijl zijn andere hand met mijn haren en nek speelt. Ik hoor hem diep in zijn keel een geluidje maken. 
Mijn handen dwalen weg van zijn schouders naar zijn borst. Ik voel de spieren onder mijn vingers bewegen. Ik wist altijd al dat hij een mooi lichaam had, maar had er alleen maar over kunnen dromen. Als in een waas raak ik hem aan, ergens denkend dat dit niet echt is, maar alleen maar een van mijn fantasien. Sherif kust me nog steeds, zo zoet en lief. Als ik een zucht wil slaken, duwt hij zijn tong in mijn mond. Van de schrik uitte ik een stik kreetje en probeer me een beetje terug te trekken. Doe je mond open, liefje brengt hij hees uit. 
Met zijn tong verkent hij nu zachtjes mijn lippen. Hij likt over mijn bovenlip om dan heel zachtjes in mijn onderlip te bijten. Hij verleidt me zo zoetjes tot ik mijn mond een stukje open doe en hij zijn tong in mijn mond steekt. Deze keer zijn de bewegingen van zijn tong wat trager, zoeten zodat ik er niet over zal denken terug te trekken. Als snel gaat het ook te langzaam. Hij dood me zo, ik probeer hem zachtjes aan te raken met mijn tong. 
Als in een soort cirkelende bewegingen lijken onze tongen een wilde dans te spelen. 
Ik had nooit geweten dat dit zo heerlijk kon zijn. Als ik een beetje ongemakkelijk zit op zijn schoot, probeer ik me nog comfortabeler neer te zetten. Ik zit nu schrijlings op hem. 
Hij uit een gesmoorde kreun waardoor ik bijna weer terug op mijn eigen stoel sprong van de schrik, maar hij duwt me snel terug. Hij streelt nu met zijn beide handen mijn billen en drukt me zachtjes terug. Zijn mond begint af te dwalen naar mijn mondhoek, kin, tot hij bij mijn hals aankomt. Hij streelt me zachtjes daar met zijn tong en bijt en likt het daarna weer als om het goed te maken. Ik zucht zachtjes, ik beweeg mijn handen en steek ze onder zijn jack en trui. Ik begin een beetje ongeduldig te worden omdat ik zijn blote huid wil voelen. 
Net als ik met mijn hand zijn hem heb losgemaakt en de knoop van zijn broek heb losgetrokken om bij zijn blote huid te komen hoor ik het irritante geluid van zijn telefoon._

----------


## saphronie

_In het begin hoorde ik het niet, we negeren het maar het geluid blijft doorgaan en dan als uit een soort betovering kijk ik geschokt op in zijn gezicht. Shitzegt hij. Ik weet niet of hij het nou over zijn telefoon heeft of over mij. Het antwoord komt snel. Hij kijkt me woedend aan en duwt me van zijn schoot op mijn stoel. Hij pakt de telefoon op die in het laatje bij de auto zat en antwoord hallo? Ja ik kom er aan. Nee Ouasima is bij mij. Ik kwam haar tegen in de stad en bood aan haar naar huis te brengen omdat ik toch nog bij jullie moest zijn. .Nee joh dat is echt geen moeite we komen er zo aan. Ja wagga, ok tot straks. Beslama. Hij drukt zijn telefoon af en fikst zijn kleren. Als ik zie dat de knoop van zijn boek open staat word ik rood. Ik kan niet geloven dat ik dat heb gedaan. Ik kan niet geloven dat ik me als een losbandige straatmeid heb gedragen. Hij stopt snel zijn hem in zijn broek en trekt zijn broek dicht. 
Ik zie dat hij ook een blos op zijn wangen heeft gekregen, maar volgens mij is het eerder een blos van kwaadheid dan van schaamte. Dat was je vader, hij vroeg waar we bleven. 
Het is al half 7, en ik zou er om half 6 ongeveer zijn met Nassria samen. Nu is zij daar al alleen. Je vader maakt zich zorgen om je. Wanneer heb je gezegd dat je thuis zou zijn?.
Ik heb niet echt een tijd gezegd. Hij is vergeten dat ik heb gezegd dat ik nog naar de stad moest. En mijn moeder is het waarschijnlijk vergeten te zeggen. Dat is altijd zo, maak je niet druk. Ik doe niks geheimzinnigs. Hij kijkt zwijgend naar mijn nog warme handen, dan zakken zijn ogen naar mijn mond en hals, waar hij me ook gekust heeft. Ik voel zijn lippen daar nog steeds branden. Heb je misschien een sjaaltje of zo? Vraagt Sherif. 
Ik ben een beetje overdondert, waarvoor heb ik een sjaaltje nodig? Ik frons mijn voorhoofd, 
ik begrijp niet waar hij het over heeft. Waarschijnlijk had hij in de gaten dat ik niet wist wat hij bedoelde, want hij leunt weer voorover, pakt mijn hand en raakt mijn hals aan. 
Dan laat hij me los en zegt kijk in de spiegel, ja. Nog steeds verbaasd hou ik mijn hand op de plek die hij me aanwees en klas het spiegeltje boven me uit. Dan zie ik wat hij bedoelt. Mijn hals is rood en op sommige plaatsen zijn wel heel erg rode plekken te zien. 
Op een plek is het zelfs een kleine bloeduitstorting geworden. Ik kan zelfs de vorm van zijn lippen erin zien. Dit is dus wat je noemt een zuigzoen, denk ik droog. Snel doe ik de kraag van mijn jas omhoog om de plek te verbergen. Ik kan niet voor komen dat ik weer bloos en naar zijn lippen kijk en meteen weer wegkijk. Het vervaagt waarschijnlijk wel over 2 dagen of zo, maar die grote plek moet je iets op doen. Make up of zo? Ik mompel iets als ja, 
aar ik ben er wel overtuigd dat hij me niet begreep. Ik zit steeds te bedenken, heeft hij er spijt van? Waarom deed hij het. Hij heeft nooit laten merken dat hij me leuk vindt. Waarom nu opeens dit?_

----------


## saidaatje

great  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *great *


tnx girl!  :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

_We rijden langzaam weg richting mijn huis, als we bijna aangekomen zijn en ik aanstalten maak om me klaar te maken om meteen uit te stappen, als de auto stilstaat. 
Als de auto stil staat houdt hij me tegen door een hand op mijn arm te zetten. Je moet niet denken dat ik dit altijd doe, of dat ik wat tussen ons is gebeurd expres deed, want dat is niet zo, het gebeurde zomaar. Ja, zomaar. Hij fronst zijn voorhoofd en er begint een adertje te kloppen op de zijkant van zijn voorhoofd. Vreemd dat ik dat nog nooit eerder heb gezien. Luister meisje, ik ga hier echt niet de volle verantwoordelijkheid voor opnemen. Het spijt me ja, maar jij deed net zo goed mee, dus het ligt heus niet alleen aan mij. Tenzij jij het doodnormaal vindt om mannen zo te kussen. Ok ik wist dat dit sprookje niet lang zou duren, maar om nou zo te doen. Hoe kan hij nou denken dat ik dit normaal vind en het zomaar altijd doe. Hij moet weten dat het heel speciaal voor mij was, maar blijkbaar weet hij dat niet. 
Nee! Ik doe dit echt niet met iedereen. Ik bedoel, ik weet niet waarom ik reageerde op jou. Natuurlijk weet ik dat wel, maar ik ga mijn hart nu echt niet aan zijn voeten leggen. 
Ik zou wel gek zijn. .maar het is nu eenmaal gebeurd en we kunnen niks terugdraaien toch? Dat is alles, we kunnen het niet terug draaien? Nee ik zou willen dat dat kon! 
Dat heb je wel goed gezien. Nou duidelijker kan niet dacht ik voor mezelf. Hij heeft er absoluut spijt van, nou ik nog meer dan hem nu ik dit zo hoor. Maar ik weet dat we het onmogelijk hadden kunnen vermijden. Het was als de zon die opgaat en ondergaat. Zo zeker was ik er van.
Zonder er nog een woord aan vuil te maken stap ik uit de auto terwijl mijn moeder alweer de deur opentrekt voordat ik ook maar heb aangeklopt. Ik groet haar snel en voordat ze nog meer tegen me kan zeggen ren ik met jas en al naar boven. Ik hoor haar iets mompelen over de invloed van Nederlanders, maar dan staat ze al weer klaar om Sherif te begroeten. 
Als ik boven aan kom, trek ik meteen mijn jas uit en schop mijn schoenen naar de hoek van de kamer. Ik ga de douche in om te douchen, als ik er uit kom, kijk ik nogmaals naar mijn spiegelbeeld. De rode plekken zijn alweer vervaagd, maar er is nog n duidelijke afdruk die helemaal niks verbergt. Ik moet zo beneden gaan eten, hoe verberg ik dat. 
Ik kan moeilijk met een sjaal gaan zitten. Mijn ouders zullen er wel niets over zeggen, maar mijn zus, dat is toch zo een tang he, Die heeft meteen alles door en dan zijn de poppen aan het dansen! Ik doe er wat huidcrme op en daarna is het wel minder gezien. 
Ik trek mijn kledingkast open en kijk wat voor kleren er allemaal liggen. Het si een verschrikkelijke zooi geworden.Dat moet ik een keertje kaan opruimen. Aan een haakje zie ik en coltruitje hangen. Dat wordt mijn redding vandaag hoop ik! Ik trek het snel aan samen met een lekkere zijden broek. Ik kijk nogmaals in de spiegel. Hmm de plek is voor een deel verborgen, de helft steekt erboven uit. Dan maar mijn haren los vandaag en om mijn gezicht heen. Ik hoef vandaag gelukkig niet echt in de keuken helpen. Ik pak mij jas en mijn schoenen en loop naar beneden waar ik het gelach van mijn zus al hoor galmen. Snel hang ik mijn jas op en gooi mijn schoenen in de gang. Ik loop door naar de keuken, naar mijn moeder. Ouasima, daar ben je. Heb je het koud vandaag?. Ja, wel een beetje. En deze trui hing het dichtste bij, dus had ik die maar aangedaan. Toevallig dat mijn moeder juist daarnaar moet vragen zeg.
Het ligt me ook niet mee vandaag! Snel om mijn gezicht te verbergen, loop ik richting de kast om de borden te pakken. Dan pak ik de sla uit de koeling en begin ik sla te maken. 
Terwijl mijn moeder alles naar de huiskamer brengt deze keer. Als ik de sla af heb neem ik het mee naar de huiskamer waar iedereen alweer klaar zit. Ik ga erbij zitten en groet even iedereen. Ik kijk expres niet naar Sherif, maar ik voel wel Nassria naar me kijken. 
Ik kijk haar meteen aan en wil haar vragen wat er is, dat ze me zo aanstaart als ze al begint Heb jij met los haar in de keuken gestaan? Oh nee he, mijn moeder is er niet over begonnen maar zei, moet er weer wel over beginnen. Ja ik heb niet gekookt, alleen de sla gemaakt. 
Het was nat van de douche en los droogt het het best. Ze mag toch zelf wel weten wat ze met haar haar doet?zegt een gerriteerde Sherif. Zo het is nog nooit gebeurd dat hij voor mij opkwam maar nu opeens wel. Komt zeker omdat hij zich schuldig voelt, nou dat hoeft van mij niet hoor. Bemoei je met je eigen zaken alsjeblieft! roep ik op snibbige toon. 
Mijn zus kijkt verontwaardigd en zegt Nou jaa, hij komt voor jou op en dan reageer je zo! Ik zeg niks meer en eet verder. Ik zie dat mijn vader er bijna iets van wil zeggen en ik wil zeker geen ruzie uitlokken aan tafel en al helemaal niet over mijn haar. Zwijgend eten we door. Vandaag geen geklets over het nieuw of iets anders. Ik vraag me af wat er aan de hand is. Als we klaar zijn met eten en alles afgeruimd is en de afwas gedaan, loop ik weer de huiskamer in. Sherif zit al de hele tijd aan de telefoon, ik kan niet goed horen waar hij het over heeft, maar iedereen in de kamer is gespannen._

----------


## saidaatje

je houdt het wel spannend he!!!!

 :duim:  :duim:  :grote grijns: uim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *je houdt het wel spannend he!!!!
> 
> uim:*


hahaha jah, 
maar ik kan nu eenmaal niet alles tegelijk erop gooien, dus ik moet ergens onderbreken.... :knipoog:

----------


## Najeema

hey Schatje 
Alles goed ? Met mij alhamdoulilah wel 
_  Het was weer een zeer bangelijke vervolg, of zou ik beter zeggen 'vervolgen'_  :grote grijns:  
Ik zie da je nog Online bent 
Wil je alstublieft nog een vervolg schrijven 
_Pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


_Thella_ 
_Ikram_  :zwaai:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

hey schatie, deze reactie van hierboven (najeema) is eigenlijk van mij  :tong uitsteken:  
Sorry Sista, da ik perongeluk op u naam heb gereageert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


_Thella_ 
_Ikram_

----------


## Amor25

Hi ladyy

Hoe is het??

Ik heb je nieuwe stukjes gelezen(alles).

Het verhaal stijgt in spanning. De liefdesscene in de auto heb je prachtig kunnen omschreven. Zo opbouwend en niet te overdreven.
Wat gebeurt er als haar grote zus erachter komt!!!!!!
Op naar het volgende stuk!!!!

Succes met het schrijven want je doet het ECHT goed.

Ik groet u lady!!  :petaf:  


Amor

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel goed meid
sorry dat ik niet eerder kon reageren 
in ieder geval prima je kunt goed schrijven
 :duim: 
doeii  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *hey schatie, deze reactie van hierboven (najeema) is eigenlijk van mij  
> Sorry Sista, da ik perongeluk op u naam heb gereageert  
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Ikram*


sisters...lijkt me wel leuk, ik zie mijn broers nog niet op mijn naam inloggen  :haha:  

bedankt voor je liever berinchtje, en uhm toen je dat bericht gister schreef was ik al weer off-line vandaar, strax komt het volgende stukkie ok. veel plezier verder.. :Smilie: 

greetzz

saffy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi ladyy
> 
> Hoe is het??
> 
> Ik heb je nieuwe stukjes gelezen(alles).
> 
> Het verhaal stijgt in spanning. De liefdesscene in de auto heb je prachtig kunnen omschreven. Zo opbouwend en niet te overdreven.
> Wat gebeurt er als haar grote zus erachter komt!!!!!!
> ...


[GLOW=red]hooii

bedankt voor je bericht  :Smilie: 
Dat wordt vandaag weer even schrijven  :rotpc:  en van t weekend weer effe relaxen...  :cola:  .
Hoop dat jij nog leukde dingen ga doen..?

greetzzz

MissTique  :knipoog:     [/GLOW]

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *heel goed meid
> sorry dat ik niet eerder kon reageren 
> in ieder geval prima je kunt goed schrijven
> 
> doeii *


*tnx girl,

k heb je berichtjes wel gemist, k heb wel gemerkt dat je voor veel mensen echt wel even aanmoedingend berichtje zet. Is echt liev van je. Ga vooral zo door meid  

greetzz

saffy*

----------


## Sweety_112

Mooi verhaal  :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

Na een tijdje legt hij neer en overlegt iets met mijn vader. Al die tijd zit ik zogenaamd op tv een programma te volgen, maar ik houd mijn oren gespitst. Mijn moeder en Nassria doen net alsof er niks aan de hand is. 
Ik heb het gevoel dat ik de enige ben die niet weet wat er is. Uiteindelijk heb ik er genoeg aan. Ik pak de afstandbediening en zet de tv wat zachter. Ik vraag aan mijn moeder wat er aan de hand is, maar ze negeert me. Wuift me weg alsof ik een vervelende vlieg ben. Ik probeer het bij mijn zus, maar die reageert al helemaal niet. Hooghartig volgt ze het gesprek tussen mijn vader en Sherif ze3ma. Ik kan er niks uithalen. Na een tijdje draait mijn vader zich om en kijkt mij aan, dan zegt hij ach meisje, je weet nog van niks he. Je oma is dood. Ik wil zo snel mogelijk naar Marokko vertrekken om alles te regelen. We hebben net voor het eten een telefoontje gehad van je oom, mijn broer en die vertelde ons dat mijn moeder aan een hartaanval is overleden, meskiena. Sherif heeft net mijn ticket geregeld. 
Ik ga alleen naar Marokko en ik ga vannacht met de last-minute. Al die tijd dat mijn vader heeft gesproken had ik mijn adem ingehouden. Nu laat ik mijn adem met een zachte zucht lopen. 
Ik kan het niet geloven! Mijn oma is dood! Dat lieve oude dametje dat altijd izren vertelde en ons altijd verwelkomde in Marokko. Dit was echt volkomen onverwacht nieuws. 
Mijn oma was niet eens ziek. Ze is altijd al een kwiek vrouwtje geweest vol energie. 
Hup trap op trap af en zo. Hoe kan dit nou. Mijn ogen vullen zich met tranen en ik loop naar mijn vader toe. Ik zie dat hij ook tranen in zijn ogen heeft, het is ten slotte zijn moeder, maar hij probeert zich in te houden. Hij drukt me tegen zich aan en ik huil een beetje bij hem uit. 
Na een tijdje drukt mij me resoluut weg en zegt hij dat hij zijn spullen gaat klaarzetten. 
De vliegtuig zal vanuit Amsterdam om 4 uur s nachts vertrekken. Ik zal hem missen. Als mijn vader naar boven is laat ik me triest in een stoel vallen. Ik zie dat mijn moeder ook een beetje aan het snikken is, maar mijn zus die staat er nog net zo koel onder als eerst. 
Ik snap niet hoe ze dat kan. Ze kon nooit goed opschieten met mijn oma als ik dat kon, maar toch, enig gevoel zal ze toch wel hebben gehad. Voor dat de volgende huilbui komt ga ik naar de keuken om een slokje te drinken en mijn gezicht te wassen. Ik loop terug naar de huiskamer, plof weer neer op een stoel en staar een beetje wezenloos voor me heen. Ongelofelijk gewoon, dat dit is gebeurd. Het liefst zou ik zo alles achter laten en met mijn vader mee gaan. Meskien, hij moet het ook heel moeilijk hebben. Hij was altijd het lievelingskind van mijn oma, Dat kon je altijd heel goed merken. Altijd als eerst het eten voorgeschoteld krijgen. Altijd het beste van het beste voor haar zoon. Je kon ook heel veel lachen met mijn oma. Ach n ding is zeker, ook al zag ik haar maar n keer per jaar. 
Ik zal haar zo missen he. Nassria en Sherif zullen waarschijnlijk bij ons blijven slapen omdat Sherif mijn vader zou gaan wegbrengen naar schiphol. Ik neem afscheid van hen allemaal en loop naar boven naar mijn vader. Ik zie hem bedachtzaam zijn spullen pakken. Helemaal in gedachten verzonken is hij. Ik raak hem zachtjes op zijn schouders aan en hij draait zich om

----------


## elbi_girl

leuke vervolgje ga snel verder xxxxxx

----------


## saphronie

_Hij lacht een beetje triest naar me en zegt je moet niet lang om je oma treuren Ouasima, 
ik weet dat je van haar hield. Wij allemaal, maar ze had vast niet gewild dat wij om haar zouden treuren. Denk aan haar aan hoe ze was, denk aan je goede gedachten. 
Dat zou ze liever hebben, lieverd. Ja, ik weet het pappa, maar ik vind het gewoon zo erg zeg ik. 
het leven is nu eenmaal zo, kort en krachtig. Hij draait zich om en gaat verder. Ouasima ik wil dat je goed voor je moeder zorgt en aardig bent voor je zus, ik weet dat jullie elkaar de laatste tijd niet liggen. Ik heb mijn ogen niet in mijn zak zitten. Pappa, ik probeer aardig te doen, maar ik kan er niks aan doen. Ze is ook niet echt aardig tegen mij. Ik weet niet wat ik haar misdaan heb. Ewa meisje, ze is nu getrouwd. Haar man zal wel voor haar zorgen, maak je er niet druk over. Ik begin me weer schuldig te voelen. Ik probeer er niet aan te denken. Ik zeg snel gedag tegen mijn vader en wens hem de beste wensen toe voor de vakantie, als hij me vraagt nog even te blijven staan. Ouasima, natuurlijk is je oudere broer er nog en hij zal alle boodschappen enz. voor het huis doen. Alles wat ik vroeger deed, maar toch zal ik voor jou en je moeder nog wat geld meegeven zodat het jullie aan niks ontbreekt. Gewoon voor de zekerheid. Zorg goed voor je moeder nogmaals. Hij drukt wat contant geld in mijn handen en duwt me dan de kamer uit. Met het geld in mijn handen loop ik langs de overloop naar mijn eigen kamer, waar ik een beetje verward van al mijn gebeurtenissen van vandaag, op mijn bed ga zitten. Ik trek snel mijn pyjama aan en probeer in slaap te komen. Maar mijn gedachtes willen me niet met rust laten. Ze dwalen voortdurend af naar Sherif, 
naar Nassria en wat ik haar had zien doen in de stad, en tenslotte naar mijn oma, die ik nooit meer zal herzien. Na uren te liggen woelen en draaien, hoor ik tenslotte te klok 2 uur slaan. 
Ik hoor gestommel in de gang en ik weet dat het mijn vader moet zijn, die zich klaarmaakt voor vertrek. Ik sta snel op, want ik wil me vader nog even zien voordat hij weggaat en ik ben toch wakker. Ik loop de overloop over richting de badkamer. Ik was mezelf snel een beetje om er wat frisser uit te zien en daarna loop ik naar beneden. Mijn moeder is druk bezig mijn vader ik weet niet wat op zijn hart te drukken en Sherif is zich ook aan het klaar maken voor vertrek, hij laad de spullen van mijn vader in de auto. Ik sta dit zo allemaal terzijde te bekijken. 
Op een gegeven moment komt Sherif naar me toe en zegt Ik vind het heel erg van je oma,
ik hoorde van Nassria dat jij altijd haar lievelingetje was geweest, moet wel hard voor je zijn, maar even doorbijten meid. Ik weet dat je het kan en let asjeblieft niet op je zus, ze is wat dat betreft gewoon jaloers. Dit is volgens mij wel het liefste wat ik ooit van hem heb gehoord. 
Ik kijk hem aan en zeg zachtjes dank je, heel aardig van je. Verder weet ik niks te zeggen, mijn keel is alweer dichtgeknepen van de tanen. Hij klopt me nog even onhandig op mijn rug en loopt dan door om de rest van mijn vaders tassen op te pakken. Ik kijk om me heen en zie dat mijn zus niet opgestaan is. Wat flauw van haar zeg, net of pappa elke dag weggaat. Mijn vader trekt nu zijn jas aan en loopt naar buiten, mijn moeder volgt hem op de voet. Dan neemt Sherif afscheid, mompelt iets en loopt naar de auto, stapt in en start de auto. Mijn moeder en vader nemen afscheid, dan komt mijn vader naar me toen en omhelst me. Hij draait zich om en stapt ook in de auto. Langzaam zie ik de auto de nacht inrijden._

----------


## elbi_girl

dankje schatje voor weer een nieuwe leuke vervolg xxxxxxxx

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey schattie_ 
_Echt mooi verhaal_  :duim:  _( wat jammer van die oma gedoe h)_ 
_Elmoehim ga snel verder.................ik hoor nog wel van je_ 


_Thella_ 
_Ikram_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey meid alweer een fantastisch vervolg  :duim: 
ga gauw weer verder doeii meid
hou je nog goed  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

heeyyy,

bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties!
ik zal voor jullie maandag een vervolgje erbij zetten,
maar ben bang dat het aanstaande week n beetje druk heb,
dus zal zien wat ik kan posten, maar die tentamens gaan ook ni vanzelf slagen  :tranen:  daar moet aangwerkt worden, jammergenoeg haha. nee hoor voor wat hoort wat toch,

greetzz

Saffy

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *heeyyy,
> 
> bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties!
> ik zal voor jullie maandag een vervolgje erbij zetten,
> maar ben bang dat het aanstaande week n beetje druk heb,
> dus zal zien wat ik kan posten, maar die tentamens gaan ook ni vanzelf slagen  daar moet aangwerkt worden, jammergenoeg haha. nee hoor voor wat hoort wat toch,
> 
> greetzz
> ...


nou ja omdat je zo een goede excuus hebt kunnen we wel wachten  :knipoog: 
nee hoor doe maar rustig aan we wachten op je vervolg maar ja school gaat voor

tot maandag dan maar doeii meid !!!
 :grote grijns: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *nou ja omdat je zo een goede excuus hebt kunnen we wel wachten 
> nee hoor doe maar rustig aan we wachten op je vervolg maar ja school gaat voor
> 
> tot maandag dan maar doeii meid !!!
> 
> *


dank je meid,

maar niks te klagen toch. Ik lees zelf ook verhalen hier en lees hier echt de prachtigste verhalen  :Smilie:  Alleen heb van jou niks gezien. je bent zeker meer n lezer..... :Smilie:  geeft ni, wij willen graag aandacht vaan lezers zoals jij  :ole:  

greettzzzz

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  _Oke meid, we kunnen best wel wachten hoor_ 
_Eneh jou vervolgen waren.........hmmmmmmm ik zal het in 1 woord zeggen 'PRACHTIG'_  :duim:  
_Mare neem je tijd, we zullen proberen te wachten (alhoewel ik dat natuurlijk ni kan) maar ik zal wel proberen h_  :stout:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## Amor25

Hi ladyy,

Ik blijf het nog steeds lezen. Hoe komt dat nou??????
Maar ik heb geen haast, dan kijk ik er meer naar uit.
Dus doe rustig aan en succes met je school.

Mijn verhaal is nog niet ontstaan, teveel aan me hoofd met school.
Dus ik hou het nog even spannend  :tik:  

Ik groet je ladyyyy

Amor  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> * Oke meid, we kunnen best wel wachten hoor 
> Eneh jou vervolgen waren.........hmmmmmmm ik zal het in 1 woord zeggen 'PRACHTIG'  
> Mare neem je tijd, we zullen proberen te wachten (alhoewel ik dat natuurlijk ni kan) maar ik zal wel proberen h  
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*



dank je meis,

ik moet zeggen, jou verhaal loopt ook lekker, dus als je daar nou aan werkt zodat ik t kan lezen hehe, kkan k hier aan de gang  :knipoog: 
deal?

greetzzzz

Saffy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi ladyy,
> 
> Ik blijf het nog steeds lezen. Hoe komt dat nou??????
> Maar ik heb geen haast, dan kijk ik er meer naar uit.
> Dus doe rustig aan en succes met je school.
> 
> Mijn verhaal is nog niet ontstaan, teveel aan me hoofd met school.
> Dus ik hou het nog even spannend  
> ...


haha, jij hebt het altijd druk aan je hoofd :tong uitsteken:  Schouf anders n plaatsje op voor je verhaal  :cheefbek:  
Tjah hoe komt wat nou? school, jah ik moet ook een keer wat doen he, anders kan k helaas niet dit niveau ophouden  :frons:  Ik wou dat ut zo makkelijk kon, maar anders kom k nooit zover als jou haha,

nou greetzzz

MissTique

----------


## saphronie

_Ze zijn weg. Mijn vader is weg. Ik zal hem missen de komende twee weken. Ik huiver als ik denk aan de tijd dat mijn zus bij ons is zonder mijn vader die de orde zo goed handhaaft. Ze weet dat ze altijd het lievelingetje van yemma is geweest en zal niet aarzelen daar gebruik van te maken. Ik denk dat het beste is wat ik kan doen, Nassria zoveel mogelijk negeren. Ik ga weer terug naar mijn kamer en deze keer val ik in een diepe bodemloze slaap. 

De volgende dag na school, denk ik er over wat ik vandaag zal doen. Het is 4 uur en om 5 uur word het alweer donker. Ik heb weinig zin om naar huis te gaan omdat ik weet dat yemma, omdat ze alleen is mijn zus zal hebben uitgenodigd. Sherif zal wel allang terug zijn natuurlijk en hij zal waarschijnlijk ook wel bij mijn moeder zitten. Eigenlijk heb ik nooit veel van zijn eigen ouders vernomen. Ik weet dat ze er op de bruiloft waren, maar het waren een beetje vreemde teruggetrokken mensen. Ik weet dat Sherif ook nog een oudere zus heeft die getrouwd is met een Arabische man uit Meknes en nog een jonger broertje van 25 ongeveer die ik nog nooit gezien heb. Nu ik er over nadenk vind ik het wel een vreemd stelletje. 
Sherif dan ook inbegrepen, vooral om het feit dat hij zich niet echt als een happy bruidegom gedragen. Hij heeft me gekust zonder ook maar na te denken wat de gevolgen zouden kunnen zijn. Vervolgens zegt hij bijna letterlijk dat het niets voor hem betekende. Zou hij dat dan ook met andere vrouwen doen? Wat deed Nassria toch met die enge vent gister in de stad. 
Mijn gedachtes lopen over van de onbeantwoorde vragen. Wie kan ze beantwoorden. 
Ik besluit vandaag zo laat mogelijk naar huis te gaan. Ik loop een poosje langs de winkels te slenteren als ik besluit naar mijn vriendin Siham te gaan. Daar is het altijd wel gezellig. 
Als ik daar aankom is het alweer bijna 6 uur. Ik pak mijn telefoon en bel naar huis. 
Mijn zus neemt op met Nassria. Hoi met mij, wil je tegen yemma zeggen dat ik bij Siham ben en bij hun blijf eten. Ik ga ook nog bij Siham aan een verslag werken. Ik kom ongeveer rond 10 uur thuis ok. De broer van Siham zal me wel naar huis brengen, dus niemand hoeft me op te halen ok? Ja ok doei. What the ****? Zo die was wel heel kortaf zeg. 
Ik snap niet wat er met haar mis is zeg. Ze had toch op zijn minst kunnen zeggen dat ze het door zou geven en wat beleefder afscheid kunnen nemen! Ik stap snel bij Siham naar binnen nadat de deur is opengedaan. Natuurlijk komt er niks van dat we iets voor school gaan doen. Sinds wanneer werken ik en Siham samen? Nee man, als ik met haar samen zou werken, 
zou ik niks doen en niks uitvoeren. Als ik na een hele lange tijd op mijn telefoon kijk zie ik het dat het half 11 is. Het si een beetje uit de hand gelopen, maar misschien word yemma wel niet boos op me als ze denkt dat ik voor school nog aan het werk was. Siham brengt me samen met haar broer thuis in de auto. Als ik ze uitgezwaaid heb doe ik mijn sleutels in het slot en stap naar binnen. Binnen is het hartstikke stil. Niemand thuis. Waar kan mijn moeder naar toe zijn gegaan zo laat? Ik bel naar de telefoon van Nassria, maar die neemt niet op. 
Wat nu? Ik kijk in de telefoonlijst van mijn telefoon en zoek het nummer van Sherif op. 
Als ik hem heb bel ik hem snel op voordat ik de moed verlies. Hij neemt op met een kort Ja? Ik ben het Ouasima, weet je misschien waar mijn moeder is? Ik kom thuis en er is niemand. Waarom ben je zo laat thuis dan? Dat doe er toch niet toe? Ik was bij Siham. Je moeder is bij ons, je zus heeft visite, dus besloot je moeder om deze keer maar bij ons te blijven vanavond. Wat bedoel je? Blijft ze slapen? Ja we hebben genoeg plaats hier hoor. Ow, wie zijn er allemaal? Mijn zus en haar man. Aha, ik snap het, nou wil je tegen mijn moeder zeggen dat ik naar haar gevraagd heb. Het is nu een beetje te laat voor mij om nog te komen, dus ik blijf thuis. Ik wil je wel op komen halen hoor, ik moet straks toch nog wat spullen halen voor je moeder, want waarschijnlijk blijft ze wel wat langer logeren. Waarom eigenlijk? Ik en mijn broer zijn er toch nog? Dat moet je mij niet vragen en ik heb je broer al sinds gisteren niet gezien, hij heeft helemaal geen afscheid van je vader genomen. Ach hij zal wel ergens opduiken, ik bemoei me niet met zijn zaken, maar ik ga nu een hapje eten ok beslama. Beslama dan Ouasima en tot straks, vergeet niet de deur voor mij open te doen, want ik heb de sleutels niet. .._

----------


## Laimela

Goed werk meid  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Goed werk meid *


dank je  :Smilie:

----------


## saidaatje

:duim:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *dank je meid,
> 
> maar niks te klagen toch. Ik lees zelf ook verhalen hier en lees hier echt de prachtigste verhalen  Alleen heb van jou niks gezien. je bent zeker meer n lezer..... geeft ni, wij willen graag aandacht vaan lezers zoals jij  
> 
> greettzzzz*



ahhaha ik heb niet zo een goede fantasie ik hou het maar bij lezen  :knipoog: 
miiiiiiiieschien binnenkort maar ik ben er niet zo zeker van
ale ik zie dat je een vervolg hebt geschreven ik ga het ff lezen

----------


## sanae_fatiha

het is een pracht vervolg
ik wil nOg een vervolg  :frons:  (ja sorry ik praat maar altijd over vervolgjes  :knipoog:  )
ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk verder schrijft  :grote grijns:  
doeiii je doet het echt goed meid
 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

sanae_fatiha hier komt ie dan, speciaal voor jou  :Smilie: 

_Ik hang op en loop naar boven om wat gemakkelijke kleding aan te doen. Met mijn tricottruitje en mij weide baggybroek ren ik weer naar beneden, naar de keuken. Ik warm wat loempias op die we daar hadden liggen en kruip lekker op de bank voor de tv. Ergens om kwart voor 12 als ik midden in een horrorfilm zit hoor ik geklop op de bel en gaat de deurbel 2,3,4 keer achter elkaar. Jeetje zeg, wat is dit. Na n keer had ik het ook al gehoord. Snel laat ik me van de bank afglijden en loop naar de deur. Als ik hem opentrek, is dat blijkbaar geen seconde te laat, want ik zag dat Sherif alweer zijn hand had uitgestoken naar de deurbel. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen keek ik hem aan. Ja wat kijk je me nou zo aan, ik heb al 80 keer op het raam en de deur geklopt, maar niemand deed open. Dus moest de bel wel he. 
Jah daarvoor is de bel hezeg ik sarcastisch. Ik ben rond deze tijd nooit echt in een goed humeur als er nog mensen voor de deur staan en al helemaal niet als ik midden in een horrorfilm zit. Ik hoor het gillen en hakken in de film al en realiseer me dat hoe langer ik voor de deur sta, hoe meer ik mis. Met de woorden Ik ben een film aan het kijken draai ik me om en loop de huiskamer weer in en plof weer neer op de bank, waar ik weer helemaal in de hoek kruip als ik de film volg. Bij mij si het altijd zo dat als ik een film aan het kijken ben of een boek aan het lezen ben, dat ik mijn omgeving totaal vergeet. Ik hoor helemaal geen stemmen, vandaar dat ik waarschijnlijk ook niet het kloppen hoorde, maar dat ga ik hem niet aan zijn neus hangen. Ik zit nu voor de tv en ben zo zenuwachtig voor de film dat ik nu half mijn nagels eraf bijt. Ik hoor niet eens de buiten deur die dichtgaat en de stappen die deze kant opkomen, zo erg ben ik in de ban van de film. De film heet blair witch project of zo herinner ik me opeens. Met mijn ogen wijd open kijk ik naar de film en gil bijna als iemand opeens zijn hand op mijn schouder legt. Ik draai mijn hoofd zo snel weg, dat er een iets knakt in mijn nek. Dat doet heel erg pijn zeg. Met mijn hand wrijvend in mijn nek en een verontwaardigd gezicht kijk ik naar Sherif op en zeg wat moet je nou? In een snauwerige toon. 
Nu ben ik al helemaal niet in een goed humeur. Hij lacht nu en zegt Weet je hoe jij naar die film zat te kijken, niet normaal meer zeg. Nog even en je was de film zelf ingekropen ben ik bang! Als jij me niet hebt laten schrikken zat ik de film nu nog te kijken. Nou zeg wat je wilt, want ik mis een hele stuk Sorry dat ik je liet schrikkenmaar aan zijn opgekrulde mondhoeken zag ik dat hij het helemaal niet erg vond om mij te laten schrikken. Ik heb je hulp nodig. Je moeder heeft wat kleren nodig, maar ik weet niet wat voor kleren ze altijd draagt en ik kan moeilijk in je moeders kamer gaan wroeten Damn, hij heeft nog gelijk ook. Natuurlijk moet ik die kleren voor yemma uitzoeken, als ik haar lievelingjurken er niet bijstop maakt ze me af. Met een spijtig gezicht, kijk ik nog eens naar de film en druk hem dan uit. 
De film was net ongeveer op de helft, dus dat vond ik wel heel zonde. Ik loop snel voor hem uit naar boven en in mijn ouders slaapkamer aangekomen ruk ik meteen de kast open. 
Snel gooi een aantal favorieten jurken op de stoel naast de kast. Dan haal ik een tas van beneden, waar inmiddels Sherif vrolijk mijn film zit te kijken 
Ik bijt op mijn tong om maar niks te hoeven zeggen. Ik pas een lege tas uit de keuken en loop weer snel naar boven. Een kwartier later kom ik snel naar beneden rennen. Pff zeg kleren uitzoeken voor mijn moeder was nog niet zo makkelijk als ik dacht. Ik loop zachtjes de huiskamer in met mijn tas en wil hem net zo laten schrikken als hij bij mij deed. Een beetje flauw maar mijn wraak is dat niet. Ik sluip dus zo zacht als maar kan dichterbij, net als ik mijn handen op zijn schouders wilde leggen zie ik dat hij zijn ogen dicht heeft. Hij ligt te slapen!_

----------


## Laimela

Ga door!!!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ga door!!!*


tomorrow, tomorrow.....(dat liedje) tomorrow  :zwaai:  

greetzz

----------


## saphronie

_Het is toch niet te geloven he, dit is een horrorfilm en hij zit gewoon te pitten en ik wilde hem nog vragen wat ik gemist had. Hij moet wel heel erg moe zijn. Langzaam laat ik me zelf zitten op het plaatsje naast hem. 
Ik probeer hem zachtjes wakker te schudden Sherif, Sheriffluister ik zachtjes hmm?
krijg ik terug. Hij is echt helemaal van de wereld. Je moet yemmas spullen brengen!
zo Hij beweegt zijn oogleden even, maar houd zich daarna weer stil. Sherif! Yemma heeft haar kleding nodig Heus niet voor s ochtends, ik denk dat ze vandaag in kleding blijven, want mijn zus blijft ook slapen, dus ik denk niet dat het veel bij slapen komt, die vrouwen kennende mompelt hij. Nou ok ik laat hem liggen en ga op de andere bank zitten om de film af te kijken, het is inmiddels kwart over 12. Ook al heb ik een deel gemist, wat wel jammer is, ik kan het toch nog volgen. Als snel ben ik Sherif en de zak met kleding en alles helemaal vergeten. Ik volg alleen de film nauwsluitend, amper met mijn ogen knipperend. 
Als dan eindelijk rond 1 uur de film is afgelopen is het helemaal stil. Ik zet de tv zachtjes op een muziekzender. Eigenlijk wil ik gaan slapen, maar ja. Ik ruim snel de tafel af en doe de afwas. Dan ga ik naar boven en blijf ik lekker lang douchen. Ik douche eigenlijk nooit zo laat, omdat ik dan stoor, maar niemand die me nu stoort dus waarom niet. Ik doe mijn katoenen nachthemd aan en mijn haar gewoon los om te drogen. Als ik in de spiegel kijk, 
zie ik nog steeds een vage plek van waar de zuigzoen eerst was. Ik laat snel mijn haren erover heen hangen en loop naar beneden, waar hij nog steeds ligt te slapen. Ik snap niet dat iemand zittend kan slapen, maar goed. Ik ga naast hem op de bank zitten en kijk naar zijn prachtige profiel. Zijn wimpers liggen mooi op zijn wangen. Ze werpen zo alleen in het tv licht een mooie schaduw op zijn wang. Zo ziet hij er bijna lief uit. Zijn haren krullen over zijn voorhoofd. Zijn mooie sensuele mond is dicht en komt in zijn slaap zelfs volledig tot zijn recht. 
Ik zie zijn borst op en neer gaan. Ik kijk weer naar zijn gezicht, ik vind hem echt onweerstaanbaar. Bijna zonder dat ik het in de gaten heb, steek ik mijn hand naar zijn gezicht uit, maar trek hem dan weer terug. 
Ik ben bang dat hij wakker wordt. Nog voordat ik die zin in mijn gedachten heb afgemaakt steek ik weer mijn hand uit. Langzaam strijk ik over zijn wang. Ik voel de kleine stoppeltjes van zijn baard al. 
Hij heeft zich vandaag blijkbaar niet geschoren, want normaal zijn zijn wangen zo glad als die van een baby. Ik strijk zachtjes met een vinger over een van zijn wenkbrauwen en dan over de andere. Dan ga ik met mijn vinger zachtjes verkennend verder over zijn rechte neus, richting zijn volle mond, naar zijn onderlip, waar ik even blijf hangen. Dan haal ik met mijn hand de lokken uit zijn gezicht, maar ze vallen telkens weer koppig terug op zijn voorhoofd. Ik ga een stukje dichter bij hem zitten en voor ik het weet trekt hij me tegen zich aan. Eerst verstijf ik, 
maar dan hoor ik zijn ademhaling regelmatig gaan en ik realiseer me dat hij het onbewust heeft gedaan. Met mijn hoofd in de holte bij zijn arm ga ik tenslotte liggen. Ik kruip zo dicht mogelijk tegen hem aan terwijl hij zijn arm om me heen heeft geslagen. Ik wil niet in slaap vallen, maar zoveel mogelijk van dit gevoel genieten, maar kan niet voorkomen dat mijn ogen tekens dichtvallen. Na een tijdje voel ik mezelf helemaal wegzakken tot ik slaap._

----------


## Laimela

:duim:

----------


## saphronie

tnx girl.... :Smilie:

----------


## saidaatje

:duim:   :duim:  :duim:  :duim: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

*Sherif* 

_Nog voordat ik mijn ogen open heb gedaan voel ik dat er iets serieus fout is. Ik hoor zachtjes muziek en ik voel iets zachts tegen me aan liggen. Heel langzaam open ik mijn ogen. Ik zie inderdaad dat de tv aanstaat. Ik wil opstaan om het uit te doen, maar er leunt iets of iemand op me. Ik kijk op zei en ik schrik, bijna duw ik haar instinctief weg. Ik ben bang dat ik me niet kan beheersen als ik zo dicht bij haar zit. Haar haren zij nog nat van de douche die ze niet zolang geleden moet hebben genomen. Ik kijk op mijn horloge, het is half 3. Ik moet wel vanaf 12 uur ongeveer slapen, toen pas kwam ik aan. Ik luister naar de zachte ademhaling 
van Ouasima. Ze is zo lief, zo anders dan haar zus. Toch ben ik blij dat zij niet degene is in 
de plaats van haar zus, maar wie weet is ze net zo? Ik heb me immers vaker door een mooi gezichtje laten misleiden. Dat is wel de vloek van zelf knap zijn. Er komen alleen van die kapsones wijven op je af waar ik zo genoeg van heb. Ik zou het liefst een ander leven willen hebben zonder de complicaties van dit leven, maar helaas is dat onmogelijk. Ik moet het met de goede momenten doen. Zoals deze, haar mooie gezichtje, met de haren los en verward. 
Een roze gloed over haar wangen van de slaap. Ik streel har zachtjes over haar haren, haar mooie zijdezachte zwarte haren. Hoewel haar ogen dicht zijn, kan ik haar gouden ogen heel goed voor me zien. Het liefst zou ik zo zacht mogelijk haar oogleden kussen om haar wakker te maken, maar ik wil ook van dit moment met haar genieten. Haar mooie lippen en haar mooie zachte, blanke huid. Ik buig me langzaam voorover en druk mijn lippen op de haren. Zachtjes knabbel ik aan haar onderlip en lik ik zachtjes er weer over. Met het puntje van mijn tong ga ik weer over haar bovenlip. Ik kan hier nooit genoeg van krijgen. Ze smaakt naar honing zo zoet. In de auto kon ik me nog maar net inhouden, maar misschien als dat telefoontje er niet was geweest had ik wel meteen met haar de liefde bedreven in de auto. 
Als ik er aan denk voel ik me een echte schoft. In de auto, zo behandel je een meisje toch niet? Zeker niet zo een jong meisje, ja, zelfs in haar slaap ziet ze er onschuldig uit. 
Maar soms weet ik gewoon niet wat ik moet denken. Mijn vertrouwen is wat vrouwen betreft helemaal weg. Eerst vroeger, toen ik nog jonger was dan nu, net 22, mijn school afgemaakt en ik dacht ik ga trouwen met een mooie vrouw. Dat was de eerste vrouw die me verraden heeft..
En ach jah nu dit, al kan ik het niet echt verraden noemen. Ik heb er zelf mee ingestemd. 
Ik wist hoe ze was, maar ik moest het doen, voor Ja, ik moet er aan blijven denken voor wie ik het deed, anders zal ik zeker toegeven aan mijn verlangens en dat kan ik nu niet hebben. 
Al die tijd dat deze gedachten door mijn hoofd vlogen hield ik mijn lippen op haar warme lippen. Ze is niet wakker geworden. 
Ik trek me een eind terug, maar als een magneet word ik weer naar voren getrokken, zachtjes druk ik weer mijn lippen op de hare om van haar zoete nectar te proeven. Ik kan er geen genoeg van krijgen. Ook al slaapt ze kan ze me toch al veel doen besef ik. 
Te druk bezig met naar zijn eigen verlangens te luisteren heeft hij niet in de gaten dat de ogen van Ouasima langzaam open gaan en hem aankijken._

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Sherif 
> 
> Nog voordat ik mijn ogen open heb gedaan voel ik dat er iets serieus fout is. Ik hoor zachtjes muziek en ik voel iets zachts tegen me aan liggen. Heel langzaam open ik mijn ogen. Ik zie inderdaad dat de tv aanstaat. Ik wil opstaan om het uit te doen, maar er leunt iets of iemand op me. Ik kijk op zei en ik schrik, bijna duw ik haar instinctief weg. Ik ben bang dat ik me niet kan beheersen als ik zo dicht bij haar zit. Haar haren zij nog nat van de douche die ze niet zolang geleden moet hebben genomen. Ik kijk op mijn horloge, het is half 3. Ik moet wel vanaf 12 uur ongeveer slapen, toen pas kwam ik aan. Ik luister naar de zachte ademhaling 
> van Ouasima. Ze is zo lief, zo anders dan haar zus. Toch ben ik blij dat zij niet degene is in 
> de plaats van haar zus, maar wie weet is ze net zo? Ik heb me immers vaker door een mooi gezichtje laten misleiden. Dat is wel de vloek van zelf knap zijn. Er komen alleen van die kapsones wijven op je af waar ik zo genoeg van heb. Ik zou het liefst een ander leven willen hebben zonder de complicaties van dit leven, maar helaas is dat onmogelijk. Ik moet het met de goede momenten doen. Zoals deze, haar mooie gezichtje, met de haren los en verward. 
> Een roze gloed over haar wangen van de slaap. Ik streel har zachtjes over haar haren, haar mooie zijdezachte zwarte haren. Hoewel haar ogen dicht zijn, kan ik haar gouden ogen heel goed voor me zien. Het liefst zou ik zo zacht mogelijk haar oogleden kussen om haar wakker te maken, maar ik wil ook van dit moment met haar genieten. Haar mooie lippen en haar mooie zachte, blanke huid. Ik buig me langzaam voorover en druk mijn lippen op de haren. Zachtjes knabbel ik aan haar onderlip en lik ik zachtjes er weer over. Met het puntje van mijn tong ga ik weer over haar bovenlip. Ik kan hier nooit genoeg van krijgen. Ze smaakt naar honing zo zoet. In de auto kon ik me nog maar net inhouden, maar misschien als dat telefoontje er niet was geweest had ik wel meteen met haar de liefde bedreven in de auto. 
> Als ik er aan denk voel ik me een echte schoft. In de auto, zo behandel je een meisje toch niet? Zeker niet zo een jong meisje, ja, zelfs in haar slaap ziet ze er onschuldig uit. 
> Maar soms weet ik gewoon niet wat ik moet denken. Mijn vertrouwen is wat vrouwen betreft helemaal weg. Eerst vroeger, toen ik nog jonger was dan nu, net 22, mijn school afgemaakt en ik dacht ik ga trouwen met een mooie vrouw. Dat was de eerste vrouw die me verraden heeft..
> ...


oeff je verhalen werken een beetje verslavend :duim: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *oeff je verhalen werken een beetje verslavend
> 
> *


dat is een compliment voor mij! :Smilie: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

*Ouasima* 

_Ik lig stijf met mijn ogen dicht tegen Sherif aan. Ik heb al een tijdje door dat hij me kuste, maar ik durfde me niet te verroeren. Ik vind het te eindeloos zoet om er een einde aan te maken, daarom doe ik net alsof ik het niet in de gaten heb en nog slaap. Hij gaat heel langzaam te werk zodat ik mezelf bijna nog zou verraden door hem dichter naar me te toe te trekken, maar ik dwing mezelf te blijven liggen. Mijn gedachtes tollen in mijn hoofd. Waarom kust hij me als ik slaap, terwijl hij me duidelijk heeft verteld dat hij dat nooit meer zou doen en het zozeer op mij afschoof dat ik al begon te denken dat ik het zelf had uitgelokt. Misschien is hij zelf nog aan het slapen en denkt hij dat ik iemand anders ben, denk ik nog. Maar dan hoor ik hem fluisteren Ouasima, liefje, wat moet ik toch met je ok geen twijfel toch. Even dacht ik dat hij misschien in de gaten had dat ik wakker was, maar toen hij zijn mond weer op de mijne drukte was het wel duidelijk dat dat niet het geval was. Ik probeer me heel koel te houden terwijl er van binnen 
hete vuren in mij ontsteken. Hij schuift dichter naar me toe en begint me heviger te kussen. Lachend en gelukzalig bijna denk ik bij me zelf, dat als ik net al niet wakker was geworden ik dat nu zeker ben. Ik voel een hete tong naar binnen glippen. Hier was ik niet op bedacht, met een kreetje doe ik mijn ogen weer open en kijk hem aan. Hij kijkt me zwaar ademend aan en ik zie dat zijn lippen een beetje nat en opgezwollen zijn. Zo moeten mijn lippen er ook uitzien, ze voelen nu al een beetje gekneusd aan. Nog steeds ongemakkelijk liggen tegen hem aan kijk 
ik terug, maar mijn ogen glijden weer naar beneden naar zijn volle, sensuele lippen. Zonder er erg in te hebben ga ik met mijn tong zachtjes over mijn gekneusde lippen. Zijn ogen gaan weer naar mijn mond e hij buigt weer voor over dan pakt hij me op en zet me met een ruk op zijn schoot. Hij pakt mijn hand en zet het op de plaats waar zijn hart ligt. Ik voel zijn hart hevig kloppen. Dan gaat hij met mijn hand naar mijn eigen borst en ook daar bonkt mijn hevig, wat ik eerder niet in de gaten heb. Dan laat hij mijn hand los en hij streelt mijn hals. 
Hij maakt de knoopjes van mijn pyjamajasje open tot een deel van mijn kanten bh te zien is. Als gehypnotiseerd kijk ik naar zijn hand, die in mijn jasje verdwijnt naar mijn borst. Hij streelt zachtjes de kanten stof van mijn bh, dan gaat hij er met zijn hand onder en streelt mijn tepel. Heel zachtjes met zijn duim. Ik slaak een zacht kreetje, maar hij drukt snel zijn mond op mijn lippen. Hij verdiept de kus en blijft langzaam over mijn borst en tepel stelen, dan glijd zijn mond naar beneden langs mijn hals, over de plek waar nog vaak een plek te zien is van zijn vorige zoen. Hij likt en sabbelt er weer aan. Vaag denk ik nog, dat er 
nu wel weer een plek zal komen, maar dat kan me niks schelen. Zijn mond daalt verder omlaak en met een schok voel ik opeen zijn mond op mijn tepel. Hij cirkelt er met zijn tong zachtjes om heen en gaat dan verder naar de andere borst. Ik kreun zachtjes en heb het gevoel dat 
ik het niet langer kan verdragen. Ik ga rechtop zitten. Trek zijn hoofd naar me toe en zoen hem met mijn tong in zijn mond. Als in een erotische dans speelt mijn tong met de zijne, terwijl hij me nog steeds met zijn magische vingers streelt. Ik ga steeds sneller en sneller ademen, ik wil zijn huid voelen. Ik kruip half onder hem vandaan en 
ga weer schrijlings op hem zitten. Ik probeer met mijn vingers zijn hemd uit de broek te trekken, maar dat gaat nog niet zo makkelijk. Hij heeft deze keer een riem om. Gefrustreerd trek ik er aan, mar er komt geen beweging in. Met een blozend gezicht kijk ik naar hem omhoog, 
hij lach hees, duwt me dan terug op de bank om zelf op te staan. Hij trekt eerst zijn riem eraf, en trekt dan zijn hemd uit zijn broek, met zijn ogen blijft hij mij de hele tijd aankijken. Zo lijkt het net of hij een priv stripact alleen voor mij opvoert. Ik volg zijn handen de hele tijd met mijn ogen. Ik wil omhoog kijken, naar zijn ogen, maar mijn ogen blijven vastgenageld aan zijn handen. Ze volgen exact de manier waarop hij de knoop van zijn broek open trekt en dan open laat. De knoopjes van zijn hemd gaan ook een stukje open van boven, maar ik wil meer. Alsof hij mijn gedachten kan raden komt hij langzaam op me toegelopen en ik sta weer op. Hij neemt mijn handen in zijn handen draait zichzelf om en ploft op de bank, dan trekt hij me half op zijn school. Naar zijn hoofd toe en duwt ruw zijn tong in mijn mond, enigszins overdondert door zijn heftigheid trek ik me een beetje terug, maar als ik zijn hete glazige blik zie, kan ik niet anders dan de heftige kus beantwoorden. Als ik ga verzitten voel ik iets duidelijk veranderd, ik probeer anders te zitten, maar hij houd mijn heupen vast en houd me stil. Schor zegt hij niet bewegen, prinsesje Doodstil blijf ik zitten, maar dan word ik weer ongeduldig en knoop ik zijn overhemd helemaal open, tot ik zijn stevige borstspieren zie. Ik dacht aan wat hij met mij gedaan had en besloot hem een koekje van eigen deeg te geven._

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je voor je vervolg  :grote grijns: 
het is echt mooi ik hoop maar snel een vervolg
hou je goed he meid
doeiiii  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *dank je voor je vervolg 
> het is echt mooi ik hoop maar snel een vervolg
> hou je goed he meid
> doeiiii *


dank je  :blozen:  

ik probeer het  :knipoog:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Ey lieverd_ 
_Echt mooie vervolgen_ 
_En dan nog wel vervolgen achter elkaar_ 
_I Like It_  :grote grijns:  

_PS: zie maar dat Ouassima haar niet laat doen strax gebeuren er nog dingens die ik ni graag lees_  :jammer:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Ey lieverd 
> Echt mooie vervolgen 
> En dan nog wel vervolgen achter elkaar 
> I Like It  
> 
> PS: zie maar dat Ouassima haar niet laat doen strax gebeuren er nog dingens die ik ni graag lees  
> 
> Thella 
> Missy *


tjah, maar zou dat niet cliche zijn??? hehehe my story, i can tell whatever i want  :stout:  hehe, komt wel goed hoor ( hoop ik)  :grote grijns:

----------


## xxx-hind-xxx

is echtt een goed verhaal meid!!!ga zoo doorr, hopelijk komt er snel weer een vervolg....ik begin er echt verslaafd aan te worde!!!!

can't wait......kisses and hugs Hind

----------


## Amor25

Hi lady!!!!

oke dan, de heftige scene is er. 
Echt mooie zinnen gebruikt, ik kreeg het even benauwd (hahahahah)
Schrijf lekker door meid, het einde is nog lang niet in zicht!!!!

Greets
Amor

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door xxx-hind-xxx_ 
> *is echtt een goed verhaal meid!!!ga zoo doorr, hopelijk komt er snel weer een vervolg....ik begin er echt verslaafd aan te worde!!!!
> 
> can't wait......kisses and hugs Hind*


bedankt voor je reactie! Hoop dat je het fijn blijft vinden  :Smilie: 

greetzzz  :melig2:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi lady!!!!
> 
> oke dan, de heftige scene is er. 
> Echt mooie zinnen gebruikt, ik kreeg het even benauwd (hahahahah)
> Schrijf lekker door meid, het einde is nog lang niet in zicht!!!!
> 
> Greets
> Amor*


misschien krijg je t nog veel benauwder  :knipoog:  ik heb het onderbroken op de helft en dan krijg je natuurlijk  :koppel:  hehe
ik wilde eens geen cliche doen...ach ja, je kan nie alles hebben  :blowen:  
greetzzz

----------


## missy246

EY 

GA SNEL VERDER, HET IS EEN LEUK VERHAAL MAAR SOMS WORD HET WEL EEN BEETJE TE MAAR DAT KAN OOK WEL LEUK ZIJN HOOR.
WANNEER GA JE VERVOLG PLAATSEN, BEN BENIEUWD ENNE IS DIT WAARGEBEURD???

LIEFS SIHAM

----------


## saphronie

_Langzaam ga ik met mijn tong over zijn borst, over zijn enigszins harde tepel. Het is heel erg verschillend dan bij een vrouw, maar een geheel nieuwe ervaring ook, zachtjes schraap ik met mijn tanden over zijn delicate tepel en over de andere wrijf, tot ik die andere weer in mijn mond neem. Ik hoor hem nu heel erg hard ademen, alsof hij een marathon heeft gelopen. Zij heupen gaan in een oeroud ritme omhoog en ik druk mijn bekken terug. Blijkbaar vond hij dat een goed idee, want hij begon nog heviger met zijn heupen naar me toe te stoten. Dan laat hij n hand naar beneden gaan tussen mijn benen, hij rukt mijn pyjamabroek naar beneden en scheurt mijn slip los tot hij er met zijn hand bij kan. Hij streelt me daar zachtjes tot ik helemaal gek word en nergens anders meer aan denk, ik voel me als in de zevende hemel. Ow liefje, je bent zo warm.ik weet niet van wie je dat geleerd hebt, maar je kan me zo goed verwennen. Het kan me ook niet meer schelenzegt Sherif mompelend. Ik was zo in extase dat ik hem amper hoorde. Ik hoorde net het laatste, kan me niks schelen en dat was precies wat ik ook dacht, dus ik mompel zachtjes mij ook niet, jawat meteen werk gevolgd door een kreetje van mij weer als hij zachtjes probeert met een vinger door te dringen. Hij draait ons nu om zodat ik onder lig en hij boven. Ik heb amper in de gaten dat hij zijn broek uittrekt en weggooit. Ik voel alleen mijn eigen extase. Ik kan niks meer uitbrengen, ik hoor ook niet meer dat hij zegt je bent nog strak. Je hebt het blijkbaar niet vaak gedaan zoals je zus, daar mag ik zeker wel blij mee wezen. Een beetje met een bittere toon, meteen daarom kust hij me weer heftig op mijn mond, tot ik geen adem meer haal. Als ik voel dat ik echt bijna niet kan denken en hard op weg ben helemaal weg te vliegen, voel ik een knie tussen mijn benen plaats nemen. Dan voel ik heets en hard tussen mijn benen en ik duw mezelf omhoog om dat hunkerende gevoel weg te krijgen en eindelijk verlossing te krijgen. Ik doe mijn ogen dicht in afwachting en dan voel ik een scherpe pijn alsof ik door midden word gesplitst. Mijn ogen vliegen open en ik probeer hem van me weg te duwen, maar even laten als hij zich weer beweegt, komt het mooie gevoel weer terug en even later laat ik me met een kreet helemaal wegvliegen. Sherif laat zich hard hijgend op mij vallen als hij even later ook zijn hoogtepunt heeft beleefd. Ik voel zijn bezwete lichaam en zijn hart bonst hard. Ik krijg een teder gevoel in mijn hart. 5 minuten later ligt hij nog steeds roerloos op mijn buik en borst en hij begint toch een beetje zwaar aan te voelen. Dan abrupt staat hij op, en draait zich om. Ik zie hem naar het lichtknopje lopen en het licht met een knip aan doen. Dan doet hij de tv uit, die al die tijd op TMF stond, een beetje plaatjes te spelen. Ik kijk naar hem op en schrik. Hij ziet er zo kwaad uit, woedend. Zijn ogen lijken vuur te spuwen. Ze zijn helemaal donkergroen en zijn gezicht is verwrongen van de razernij. Wa wat is er?hakkel ik. Je weet niet wat er is?als ik hem onbegrijpend aan kijk, komt hij woedend op me toegelopen en zegt. Kijk naar jezelf man. Je hebt je als een hoer aan mij gegeven, zonder ook maar aan je maagdelijkheid te denken! Jij leek je daar anders ook niet druk om te maken! Oh jawel, ik heb het me tal keren afgevraagd, maar ik had nooit gedacht dat je nog maagd was, aangezien je je ook niet als een maagd gedroeg. Ik weet hoe hoeren zich gedragen en die geven zich net zo makkelijk als jij!Zijn kwetsende woorden slaan als een bom bij me in. Hij heeft gelijk, ik heb geen een keer geprotesteerd, geen een keer nee gezegd. Ik bijt op me lip om niet in zijn nabijheid in huilen te barsten. Ik heb jou geen reden gegeven om te denken dat ik geen maagd was, dus het is net zozeer jou schuldschreeuw ik nu. Hoe kan ik dat weten? Ik zie je constant met verschillende jongens. Je bent een jong meisje en knap bovendien. En ik weet nog al te goed hoe je je in de auto gedroeg.zeg hij nogmaals tegen me. Ik begin een kloppende hoofdpijn te krijgen. Als ik naar mijn lichaam kijk dat half ontbloot is, voel ik me ook een straathoer. Snel doe ik mijn kleren aan voor zover die nog heel zijn en loop lang zijn naakte gestalte heen naar de trap. Ik neem een hete douche en was mezelf wel 10 keer met 10 verschillende soorten zeep. Als ik er uitkom, gooi ik mijn pyjama en alle ondergoed dat ik aanhad in een plastic zak om weg te gooien. Ik doe een andere pyjama aan en met natte haarslierten loop ik naar beneden de kou in buiten, om de zak weg te gooien. Buiten is het ijskoud, maar ik voel het niet. Ik voel me als verdoofd. Ik loop snel naar binnen, drink een glaasje water en loop naar de huiskamer om alles op te ruimen. Het is inmiddels half 5 s ochtends en ik dacht Sherif zou wel snel naar huis zijn gegaan, maar tot mijn verbazing zie ik hem over de bank geleund staat. Ik kan zijn hoofd niet zien vanaf de deuropening, maar als ik verder loop, zie ik wat hij aan het doen is.._

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *EY 
> 
> GA SNEL VERDER, HET IS EEN LEUK VERHAAL MAAR SOMS WORD HET WEL EEN BEETJE TE MAAR DAT KAN OOK WEL LEUK ZIJN HOOR.
> WANNEER GA JE VERVOLG PLAATSEN, BEN BENIEUWD ENNE IS DIT WAARGEBEURD???
> 
> LIEFS SIHAM*


nee haha, gewoon een verhaal  :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

_Ik had er verder helemaal niet bij nagedacht, maar natuurlijk moet er wat bloed gelekt zijn, er zat ook ene kleine hoeveelheid bloed op mijn pyjama, vandaar dat ik het had weggegooid. Ik word langzaam rood, ik vind het zo stom van mezelf dat ik daar niet aan heb gedacht. Ik zie hem driftig de vlekken weg wrijven, maar hij maakt het alleen maar erger zie ik. Geef maar aan mij, ik doe het wel Nee, geeft niet, alleen vertel me hoe je dit het beste weg krijgt?
Ik haal hele de bekleding weg en gooi het in de was. Ik zeg wel dat ik drinken of zo erop heb gemorst en als er nog bloed te zien is tjah, dan was ik ongesteldzeg ik met een rood gezicht zachtjes. Ik voel me nu merkwaardig verlegen. Ik ben blij dat hij nu al zijn kleren aan heeft. Dat is beter converseren. Schamper kijkt hij me aan als ik mijn ogen afwend van hem het is nu een beetje te laat om het verlegend maagdje te gaan spelen, we weten allebei dat je dat nu niet meer bent. Ga nou maar wat slapen en neem wat rust ok, ik ga in de logeerkamer slapen. Je moeder zal me niet voor morgenochtend verwachten. Zwijgend knik ik en loop zonder nog iets te zeggen naar boven. In mijn slaapkamer aangekomen ga ik in bed liggen en van vermoeidheid meteen in slaap. 
De volgende dag word ik om 10 uur wakker. Shit verslapen, ik moet nog van alles doen thuis, huishoudens enz. anders denkt yemma weer dat ik geen moer uit voer. Ik loop naar beneden en zie tot mij verbazing Sherif al op de bank zitten. Ik mompel een goede morgen en loop snel door naar de keuken om iets klaar te maken. Ik maak snel een tosti klaar en wil hem in de keuken opeten, als Sherif me roept. Met een zucht loop ik met mijn tosti en thee naar de huiskamer en plof daar maar neer op een van de onbezette banken. We moeten praten, we zitten echt in de problemenzegt Sherif. Ik probeer het koel te spelen, want ik wil absoluut niet van hem afhankelijk zijn of naar hem luisteren. Ik heb het hem nog steeds niet vergeven dat hij mij van alles de schuld aan mij gaf. ik zie geen problemenHij kijkt me ongelovig aan en zegt bedoel je dat we dit maar allemaal moeten vergeten? Ja, inderdaad, aangezien het voor jou toch niks waard was, dan is het dat voor mij ook niet Dat heeft er niks mee te maken! Het is gebeurd en zulke dingen kunnen ook hun gevolgen hebben. Zeker het feit dat je maagd was. Weet je wel wat betekend? ja ik weet inderdaad, wat ontmaagd zijn betekend, maar wat jij niet snapt is dat het me niks kan schelen, omdat het mijn eigen lichaam islieg ik. Eerst probeert hij te doen alsof het allemaal mijn schuld is en dan dit. Mij een beetje komen leg geven. Hoe durft hij!? Hij is net zo verwantwoordelijk als ik. Ik heb geen zin meer in eten en loop weer naar boven als ik dan even later om 2 uur naar beneden kom is hij weg. De tas voor mijn moeder is ook meegenomen. Ik doe mijn jas aan en ga naar buiten, vandaag heerlijk weekend. Ik besluit naar het bos te gaan vlakbij ons in de buurt en daar een beetje te gaan wandelen. Bij het parkje bij het bos aangekomen, koop ik een ijsje, en loop over het paadje het bos in. Na ongeveer een half uur te hebben gelopen ga ik op een bankje zitten en de bladeren uit de boom vallen langzaam op mij als de wint waait._

----------


## Laimela

Prima  :knipoog:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Prima *


dank je  :Smilie:

----------


## arifgirly

WOEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! ZEKER MOOI VERHAAL!!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d:d WEG MET NAIMA ELBAZAZ of hoe ze ook heten mag! your story is hot hot hot! wallah beter ga je door  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
kusssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *WOEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! ZEKER MOOI VERHAAL!!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d:d WEG MET NAIMA ELBAZAZ of hoe ze ook heten mag! your story is hot hot hot! wallah beter ga je door 
> kusssssssssssssssssssss*


dank je, echt groot compliment  :grote grijns:  
ik heb t op t moment n beetje druk, maar ik probeer t zo snel mogelijk te vervolgen ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Alhoewel u vervolg een bieteke te clich was_
_Vind ik het nog steeds een mooi verhaal_  :duim:  
_Ga zo door, mare zie dat het geen 2de keer gebeurd ( want die Sherif speelt maar met Ouasimas voeten)_ 
_Elmoehim, het is jou verhaal je doet ermee wat je wilt_ _maar ga alsvast verder_ 

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:blozen:  _Waar blijven die lange - mooie - prachtige vervolgen van jou ?_ 
_Ik w8 nog steeds met geduld en nieuwgierigheid op jou 'mooie' vervolgen_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
_Dus meid, je weet wat je staat te doen (typen, typen en nog eens *****)_  :grote grijns:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,....

Sinds deze week heb ik deze site ontdekt. Maar jou vehaal is zooo goed. Je schrijfstyle en het overbrengen van het verhaal is echt goed dat het net lijkt alsof ik er zelf in zit. Wil je aub pleaseee verder gaan en dan heel veel typen, zodat ik de komende dagen wat te lezen heb???? Pleaseeeeee? Heb me helemaal voor jou ingelogd zodat je door moet gaan. 

Sweet kisses Alicia

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> * Waar blijven die lange - mooie - prachtige vervolgen van jou ? 
> Ik w8 nog steeds met geduld en nieuwgierigheid op jou 'mooie' vervolgen  
> Dus meid, je weet wat je staat te doen (typen, typen en nog eens *****)  
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


hahaha, ik vind het zo leuk dat je overal je mening over hebt en zo open overn ebnt. My kinda girll  :knipoog:  
Ik heb vorige week niet veel aan gewerkt, want had zware tentamenweek en deze week heb ik mondelingen, maar ik beloof er aan te werken tot ik helemaal  :rotpc:  hehe nee hoor,

bedacht voor je berichten meis

greetzz

saffy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Heyy,....
> 
> Sinds deze week heb ik deze site ontdekt. Maar jou vehaal is zooo goed. Je schrijfstyle en het overbrengen van het verhaal is echt goed dat het net lijkt alsof ik er zelf in zit. Wil je aub pleaseee verder gaan en dan heel veel typen, zodat ik de komende dagen wat te lezen heb???? Pleaseeeeee? Heb me helemaal voor jou ingelogd zodat je door moet gaan. 
> 
> Sweet kisses Alicia*


hey  :Smilie:  

bedankt voor je berichtje , heel liev van je.
De afgeloen week was n beetje hecktish dus heb ik weinig geshreven, maar zal zo snel mogelijk an de slag gaan ok  :Smilie: 

greetzzzz

Saffy

----------


## saphronie

_Ik zie een Nederlands gezin lopen, de vader draagt een kindje op zijn schouders terwijl de vrouw bladeren en bloemen verzameld. Wat zou ik graag zo een leventje willen hebben. Geen twijfels, onmogelijkheden en ongepastheden, gewoon je eigen kleine gezinnetje. 
Ik had nooit verwacht dat ik verliefd zou worden, nooit gedacht dat ik van iemand zou gaan houden. Nooit gedacht dat ik in zo een onmogelijke situatie terecht zou komen. Had ik het maar kunnen negeren, dat gevoel dat ik had gekregen toen ik hem voor het eerst zag. De eerste keer dat onze ogen contact maakten. De vlinders in mijn buik, ik had me om moeten draaien en me nooit meer met het leven van mijn zus moeten bemoeien. Terwijl ik dat denk weet ik dat het onmogelijk is. Het was denk ik gewoon het lot dat ons bij een bracht en ons meteen uit de droom hielp. Als hij maar niet zo onaardig had gedaan. 
Natuurlijk zat ik fout, maar hij net zo goed. Ik maak me zorgen over wat hij zal doen in de toekomst. Zal hij zijn relatie met mijn zus verbreken, zou hij het opbiechten? Hij is tenslotte wel vreemdgegaan, maar dan ben ik net zo goed de pineut. Een schande voor mijn familie. Jaren later zullen de mensen er nog over praten. Ik voel de ogen al op me, de vingers al wijzen. Zinnen die plotseling afbreken als ik in de buurt kom. Ik zie mijn toekomst in duigen vallen. Langzaam laat ik het allemaal op me neer komen. Wat ik me eerder niet had gerealiseerd, komt nu volledig dagen. Wat zal er van mij worden? Ik voel een traan langs mijn wang op mijn hand druppelen. Wat moet ik doen? Ik sta op om niet naar het gelukkige paartje te hoeven kijken. Ik draai me om en loop weer het bos uit. Ik loop naar huis, als ik net de deur open doe, hoor ik net de telefoon rinkelen. Ik ren de huiskamer in en neem de telefoon op. ja? 
Waar ben je? De hele tijd buiten he, wat zullen de mensen wel niet allemaal denken als je de hele tijd op straat bent. Wanneer kom je? Je zus heeft sinds gisteren gasten en je bent geen een keer wezen kijken! Hoe denk je hoe ik me moet voelen nu, ze denken dat ik me dochter niet goed opvoed! 
Ik kom er zo aan, yemma 
Je moet wel en trek wat fatsoenlijks aan wil je, zorg dat ik me niet voor je hoef te schamen.
Ok yemma tot straks. 
Ik loop naar boven en trek mijn klerenkast open. Stapeltjes kleren vallen meteen uit de kast. Zo een rommeltje is het. Ik zie midden tussen het stapeltje op de grond een mooie wijde broek liggen die wel de goedkering van mijn moeder zal krijgen en zoek nog snel een lekker warm truitje. Snel trek ik mijn strakke jeans en dito truitje uit en trek de kleren aan. Ik check of mijn telefoon is opgeladen en gooi hem dan in mijn tas. Ik loop met denderende voetstappen de trap af en schiet in mijn jas. Lopend leg ik de weg af naar het huis van mijn zus en Sherif._

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:duim:  _ Mooi zo !!_ 
_En nu maar wachten op je andere, mooi - prachtige - goedkeurende...........vervolgen_ 
_Elmoehim zina, doe maar rustig aan en concentreer je maar op je mondelinge_ 
_Alvast, veel succes........_  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *  Mooi zo !! 
> En nu maar wachten op je andere, mooi - prachtige - goedkeurende...........vervolgen 
> Elmoehim zina, doe maar rustig aan en concentreer je maar op je mondelinge 
> Alvast, veel succes........  
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


hahaha, bedankt meid! you rock  :handbang:

----------


## saphronie

_Ik heb helemaal geen zin om hem te ontmoeten en hoop ook dat hij er niet is eigenlijk. Als ik op de bel druk en mijn zus open doe ben ik opgelucht, als Sherif er was geweest had hij wel open gedaan, want mijn zus kennende laat ze liever een ander dat voor haar doen. 
Ik trek snel mijn jas uit begroet mijn zus met beide kussen op haar wang en loop zonder iets tegen haar te zeggen door naar de huiskamer. Daar zie ik dan de zus van Sherif zitten en haar man. 
Dit is Khalida en haar man Omar  Ze draait zich naar het paar om en stelt mij weer voor aan hen 
dit is mijn zusje Ouasimaik mompel iets en ga snel naast mijn moeder zitten. Even later gaan de twee vrouwen vrolijk door met waar ze over aan het praten waren terwijl Nassria in de keuken verdwijnt. Ik begin me een beetje te ontspannen nu ik zeker weet dat Sherif er niet is. 
Ik leun achterover op de bank en rek me eens flink uit. Als ik mijn ogen de kamer rond laat dwalen voel ik een paar ogen op me. 
Ik draai mijn hoofd snel naar rechts en zie dat de man van Khalida mij aankijkt. Omdat het onbeschoft is om iemand aan te staren en hij dat toch wel deed, draai ik toch mijn hoofd snel om naar links. Waarom zit die man zo naar me te kijken? Voorzichtig draai ik mijn hoofd weer 
naar rechts en als ik zie dat hij deze keer niet op me let bekijk ik hem nauwkeuriger. Ik ken hem ergens van, alleen ik kan het me niet meer herinneren. Hij komt me zo bekend voor, ik bekijk zijn profiel en probeer te bedenken waar ik hem eerder heb gezien. Hij draait zijn hoofd plots weer mijn kant op en boort zijn ogen in de mijne. Zijn linkermondhoek trekt in een smakeloze grijns omhoog. Ik kan mijn ogen niet afwenden, maar ik krijg wel de kriebels. Wat een enge vent zeg. Uiteindelijk ben ik toch degene die het opgeeft en weer wegkijkt. Nassria komt binnen en serveert het eten. Na het eten was ik af voor mijn zus en mak ik meteen aanstalten om weg te gaan. 
Ouasima waarom ga je nu al weg? Je bent er netzegt mijn moeder. 
Nee ik moet echt gaan yemma, ik zou dolgraag blijven, maar ik moet thuis nog achter de computer een verslag maken verzin ik ter plekke. Als ik hier maar weg ben. De sfeer die hier hangt vind ik maar niks. 
Met mijn moeder die de hele tijd kletst met Khalida die overigens helemaal niet op Sherif lijkt en Nassria die de hele tijd kribbig loopt te kijken en die andere enge vent die om de paar minuten mijn richting 
op kijkt. 
Ok dochter, je werk gaat voor natuurlijk. Ik ben trouwens van plan om hier bij je zus te blijven tot je vader terug is. Ik wil er graag helpen met de inrichting van de nieuwe kamer De woorden blijven in de lucht hangen. Nieuwe kamer waarvoor? Verbaasd kijk ik naar mijn moeder. 
Weet je het niet? Je zus verwacht een kindje zegt ze op een superblije toon. Van binnen voel ik mezelf uiteen scheuren. Hoe kon hij zoiets doen? Weten dat zijn vrouw zwanger is van hem en dan toch dit .met mij? Ik mompel een niet gemeende gefeliciteerd en strompel naar de voordeur. Ik loop de stille nacht in. Ik besluit een omweg naar huis te nemen ook al is het al donker. Ik heb nog geen zin om naar mijn huis 
te gaan waar alles gebeurt is. Ik loop met een rap tempo richting het centrum. Ik besluit naar de bioscoop te gaan om daar even helemaal alleen in het donker te gaan zitten en niemand op je let. Ik koop een kaartje voor een willekeurige film waarvan ik hoop dat het volle zalen trekt, zodat helemaal niemand op me let. Als ik naar binnen loop ga ik helemaal achterin zitten. Daar laat ik dan mijn tranen stromen. 
Hoe kon hij? Niet alleen heeft hij mij bedrogen maar ook zijn kind. 
Wat is het nou voor iemand die dit doen, nog erger, hoe kan ik van zo iemand houden? Ik moet er niet aan denken dat hij mij de schuld gaf. Hij heeft geen moment schuldig geleken over het incident. Hoe heb ik iemand toch zo verkeerd in kunnen schatten? Hoe heeft dit kunnen gebeuren?_

----------


## saidaatje

:duim: 

Enne je bent nog online volgt er nog een vervolg??

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

_Vastberaden neem ik een besluit. Ik zal niet en nooit meer aan die leugenaar denken. Ik ga me zo hard concentreren op mijn studie dat 
ik niet eens tijd zal hebben. Het word ook eens tijd dat ik een baantje zoek. Ik ben wel gek om al mijn gedachtes aan hem te verspillen, 
zeker nu ik weet hoe hij in het echt is. Ik zal alleen nog maar naar mijn zus gaan als het hoognodig is. Het is niet zo dat ik daarvoor al en goede band met haar had, dus het is zeker niet iets wat ze zal missen denk 
ik zo. Ze verwacht dus een kindje, nu ik er bij nadenk zag ze er wel trots uit en wie ben ik om haar geluk te verzieken. Ik zal alles laten rusten. Op die manier zal het minder schade berokkenen dan als ik de waarheid vertel. Opeens gaan mijn gedachtes een heel andere kant op. Die man! Dat was die man die ik met mijn zus had gezien in het centrum! Die zo stond te gebaren met zijn handen. Ze hadden toen heftig ruzie over iets. Wat heeft dit te betekenen. Dit wordt steeds 
maar ingewikkelder. Waarom ontmoet mijn zus de man van haar schoonzuster zonder begeleiding? Is dat niet ontoepasselijk bij ons? Vandaar dat die man me de hele tijd stond aan te kijken, hij had me natuurlijk herkend. Hij is niet vergeten dat ik daarna nog bijna tegen hem aan was gebotst in mijn haast juist ongemerkt weg te komen 
zodat mijn zus me niet zou zien. Hij zat me toen al vreemd na te kijken. O ik hoop zo dat hij me niet heeft herkend. Geen wonder dat hij heel 
de avond zo naar me stond te staren. Mijn zus had me toen niet gezien en hij wel. Hij wist toen niet dat ik Nassrias zusje was. Ik hoop dat hij het nu nog steeds niet door heeft, anders krijgen we dat gezeur ook weer. Ik vraag me af waar me zus nou helemaal mee bezig is. Ik hoop niet dat ze een affaire of zo met hem heeft. Nee, dat zal toch niet. 
Ik begin al hartkloppingen te krijgen bij de gedachte alleen. Mijn zus 
die zoiets deed. Toch heb ik het gevoel dat er iets helemaal fout zit, maar wat? De zaal stroomt leeg en ik in gedachte verzonken blijf achter. Als er mensen komen om de troep op te ruimen ga ik snel staan en naar buiten. Mijn moeder zou me afschieten als ze wist dat ik nu 
nog buiten ben. Het is inmiddels half 12 en ik ben nog nooit zo laat alleen buiten geweest. Ik begin snel te lopen naar huis. Het is gelukkig niet zo heel erg ver lopen, maar desondanks loop ik in een snel tempo door naar huis. Thuis aangekomen, loop ik meteen door naar boven voor een hete douche. Ik ben weer als herboren daarna. Ik voel me goed, nadat ik duidelijk voor mezelf heb gezegd dat ik geen aandacht meer moet besteden aan Sherif. Ik ga me volledig storten op mijn school en mijn toekomstige baan. Voorlopig geen liefdesrelaties meer aan me hoofd. Die hangen me nu wel de strot uit. Ik weet dat ik er nu helemaal klaar voor ben, maar ik weet ook dat als ik weer voor Sherif sta ik toch weer alles vergeet, want is dat niet wat er gebeurd is. Zou een normaal denkend meisje zo ver gaan? Aan de herinnering alleen 
al voel ik een misselijkheid opkomen. Snel loop ik naar de wc en spuug alles uit wat ik bij mijn zus heb gegeten. Ik was mijn gezicht snel en spoel mijn mond en ga met mijn gezicht naar het plafond op mijn bed liggen. Wie hou ik voor de gek? Ik ga dit van mijn leven lang niet vergeten. Ik zou het nog niet vergeten al zou ik hem nooit meer zien. Het enigste wat ik nog kan doen is hem zoveel mogelijk ontlopen en zorgen dat ik iets anders heb om aan te denken. Ik denk meteen aan de volgende dag en hoe ik naar school meteen zal solliciteren bij die kledingzaak waar ze nog iemand nodig hadden. Ik troost mezelf dat alles wel goed komt in de toekomst en dat ik binnenkort alles zal vergeten wat er gebeurd was als ik eenmaal genoeg andere zaken 
heb om me op te concentreren.. Met die gedachte val ik langzaam 
maar zeker in slaap._

----------


## Amor25

Hi lady!!!

Spannendddddddddddddd hoor. Volgens mij is die zus vreemd gegaan met die kerel.

Maar dat krijg ik wel te lezen!!!!!


Gr.
Amor

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi lady!!!
> 
> Spannendddddddddddddd hoor. Volgens mij is die zus vreemd gegaan met die kerel.
> 
> Maar dat krijg ik wel te lezen!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gr.
> Amor*


hahaha en wie is er nieuwsgierig?  :tong uitsteken: 
Ik verklap niks......su6 met je ........! 
Ik mocht et niet meer zeggen he, want dat zou irriteren
Maar tog, ben benieuwd haha  :Smilie: 

greetzz

Saffy

----------


## missy246

salaam 

ga snel verder ht is egt heel spannend en mooi verhaal.
hopelijk plaats je snel een vervolg!!

thalla
siham

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *salaam 
> 
> ga snel verder ht is egt heel spannend en mooi verhaal.
> hopelijk plaats je snel een vervolg!!
> 
> thalla
> siham*


hey, 

bedankt voor je berichtje.
Ik zal zo nog een vervolgje schrijven, 
eerst even iets anders aftypen  :Smilie: 
greetzz

----------


## saphronie

*2 weken later* 

_Ik kijk op de klok, het is 8 uur en koopavond dus vandaag nog een uurtje wachten. De winkels gaan om 9 uur pas dicht. Sinds ik deze baan heb voel ik me veel relaxter. De baan past fantastisch bij me en Sandra mijn baas is een schat. Ze laat me gewoon mijn gang gaan en ze flipt niet als ik een keertje te laat ben of zo. Ik heb het echt getroffen met haar. Vandaag bijvoorbeeld heeft ze de hele winkel aan mij overgelaten. Dat vond ik zo tof, ik bedoel, dat betekent dat ze me vertrouwt toch. Arme Sandra ze vertelde me dat ze uit eten ging met haar vriend en dat ze niet kon omdat ze vandaag tot 9 uur moest werken en ik stelde voor de gein voor dat ik dan bleef en tot mijn grote verbazing heeft ze het met twee handen aangegrepen 
en hier sta ik dan. Ik zie hoe het centrum langzaam leegloopt. Het wordt stiller, waarschijnlijk gaan de mensen nu een andere plek zoeken om uit te gaan zo als gewoonlijk als de winkels bijna sluiten. Als het dan eindelijk 9 uur is het laatste paar giechelende meisjes weggewerkt heb sluit ik af. Ik draai het bord je om van open tot gesloten. Ik ruim een beetje op en 
ga dan achter de computer zitten om de laatste puntjes op de i af te werken. Als ik dan eindelijk het totaal heb berekend, sluit ik ook de computer af. Ik doe mijn jas aan en kijk nog even na of alles afgesloten is, dan ga ik via de achterkant er uit en richting mijn huis. Als ik 
in mijn straat aan kom zie ik dat al de lichten in huis aan zijn. Dat kan maar een ding betekenen. Mijn vader is thuis! Ik hol snel dat kleine eindje naar mijn huis en steek mijn sleutel in het slot, maar voordat ik hem open krijg word de deur door Sherif open gerukt. 
Ik groet hem koel en loop snel langs hem heen voordat ik er nog verder bij stil ga staan. 
Dan zie ik mijn vader met zijn tassen in de huiskamer zitten. Ik loop snel op hem toen en omhels hem. Ik heb hem echt verschrikkelijk gemist. Al die tijd bleef yemma bij Nassria slapen om aan de zogenaamde babykamer te werken. De weinige keren dat ze thuis was, 
was om haar kleren te komen halen. Dat deed Sherif niet meer, ik kan wel begrijpen waarom. Yemma was hartstikke blij met het feit dat ik ging werken, voor haar was het immers extra inkomsten. Sherif reageerde nogal stroef en vroeg waarom ik ging werken en dat ik iet hoefde. Ik had hem straal genegeerd, hoewel ik zag dat hij het heel vervelend vond, maar 
ik kan nog geen discussie met hem beginnen nu. Ik voel me nog steeds zwak als ik bij hem 
in de buurt ben. Mijn knien beginnen te knikken en ik heb het gevoel dat ik elk moment 
kan flauwvallen. Dus ontwijk ik meestal al het contact met hem, zoals nu. Mijn vader ziet 
er gezond uit en heeft lekker een kleurtje van d zon. Ik benijd hem, ik zou dat ik daar was geweest met hem. Ach als mijn vader toch gewoon in Nederland was geweest, zou er nooit iets zijn gebeurt ook. Beseffend hoe erg ik hem gemist hem, omhels ik hem spontaan 
nog een keer. Het lijkt of mijn hart op barsten staat. Hij kijkt me verbaasd aan, maar zegt niks. Als in een waas zie ik hoe hij vrolijk klets over het leven in Marokko en hoe het met 
iedereen gaat en hij pakt uit wat hij voor ons heeft meegebracht. Allemaal cadeautjes 
van familieleden en van hem zelf. Veel te snel gaat de vrolijke sfeer voorbij en is het tijd 
om naar bed te gaan. Ik kan alleen maar bedenken dat nu mijn vader er is, alles wel goed 
zal komen. Met een gerust gevoel in mijn hart ga ik slapen._

----------


## ewa ja

saaaaaaaaaaaaaank
meid jij hebt talent effe seriues man, weet je wat het ook is je kunt het goed omschrijven je raffelt het niet te snel af je neemt er ook echt de tijd voor meid ga zo door

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door ewa ja_ 
> *saaaaaaaaaaaaaank
> meid jij hebt talent effe seriues man, weet je wat het ook is je kunt het goed omschrijven je raffelt het niet te snel af je neemt er ook echt de tijd voor meid ga zo door*


hey,
bedankt voor je bericht  :Smilie: 
Ik ben blij dat je het verhaal leuk vind
Ikwens je voor de toekomst nog veel leesplezier meid!  :tik:  

greetzz  :zwaai:  

Saffy

----------


## saphronie

_De volgende ochtend vroeg om 7 uur sta ik op. Ik moet om 8 uur op mijn werk zijn, dus hoef ik me niet per se te haasten, maar mezelf kennende krijg ik het toch voor elkaar om niet op tijd te komen. Snel een kop thee naar binnen weken en dan meteen de bus pakken. Vandaag geen zin om dat hele eind lopend af te leggen. Als ik bij de winkel aankom, zie ik dat de winkel al open is. Die Sandra is ook altijd vroeg op. Niet voor te stellen als je bedenkt dat ze gister ene eetafspraakje had nog. Misschien is het niet goed afgelopen. Ik loop snel naar binnen om het nieuws te horen. Ik zie haar geleund over de toonbank staan. Ik loop op haar af met een stormvloed van vragen. Vertel me wat er gebeurd is, please Sandra zeg ik. Sandra kijkt niet op, maar zegt Er is niks gebeurd, we hebben gegeten en toen zij we uit elkaar gegaan. He?! Maar jullie zouden nog gaan stappen? vraag ik verbaasd. Nee, dat is er niet meer van gekomen. Gelukkig kwamen we er daarvoor al achter dat we niet bij elkaar passen. Wat is er dan gebeurd? vroeg ik. Ach, laat het zitten Ouasima. Hij is het niet waard. Nu maakt ze me toch nieuwsgierig. Ah kom op, zo erg kan het toch niet zijn? probeer ik. ok als je het dan zo graag wil weten. Het ging over jou, of nee, eigenlijk het feit dat je Marokkaans was. Ik vertelde dat ik je had achtergelaten in de winkel en hij maakte een gemene opmerking en tjah, daar ging ik heftig op in en toen vond ik hem lang niet leuk meer als eerst. Sorry dat ik het je moest vertellen, maar je wilde het per se weten. Oh ik voel me echt shit, nou ik weet dat het om mij gingzeg ik. geeft toch niet gekke meid. Die vent was het gewoon niet waard. Hij weet gewoon niet hoe goede werkneemster jij bentzegt ze met een lach. Ik lach ook nog eens naar haar en ben haar dankbaar dat ze het voor mij heeft opgenomen. Het is ook een lieve vrouw. De rest van de dag was het tamelijk rustig._  


I know kort stukkie, maar er gaat telekns iets mis bij het opslaan zodat alles verloren gaat, dus effe dat fixen  :knipoog:

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid egt een leuk verhaal joh en hoe je alles beschrijft enzo egt heel mooi ik zeg egt heel je verhaal voor me afspele

maar ik ben nog op blz 5 en moet nu weg gaan maar morge lees ik m zekers uit 

ga zo door meid

-xxx- hasna

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim: 
prachtig
wel kort maar goed het is je vergeven  :knipoog: 
(je had een goede excuse)

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door hasna_the_best_ 
> *heye meid egt een leuk verhaal joh en hoe je alles beschrijft enzo egt heel mooi ik zeg egt heel je verhaal voor me afspele
> 
> maar ik ben nog op blz 5 en moet nu weg gaan maar morge lees ik m zekers uit 
> 
> ga zo door meid
> 
> -xxx- hasna*


dank je meid,
jou verhaal is ook al prachtig, ga vooral zo door  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *
> prachtig
> wel kort maar goed het is je vergeven 
> (je had een goede excuse)*


tnx sweety :Smilie:

----------


## hasna_the_best

ik kon niet wachte tot morge om je verhaal af te lzeze dus ben nu helemaal bij

k hoop dat je snel verder gaat

----------


## Soussia'86

Safie, ik ben nu officieel verslaafd aan je verhaal!

Beslama

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door hasna_the_best_ 
> *ik kon niet wachte tot morge om je verhaal af te lzeze dus ben nu helemaal bij
> 
> k hoop dat je snel verder gaat*


Ik doe mijn best ok :Smilie: 
Succes met je eigen verhaal.....i am also waiting  :tik:  

 :zwaai:  

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Safie, ik ben nu officieel verslaafd aan je verhaal!
> 
> Beslama*


Veel lees plezier in de toekomst  :Smilie: 

greetzz

Saphy

----------


## hasna_the_best

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ik doe mijn best ok
> Succes met je eigen verhaal.....i am also waiting  
> 
>  
> 
> Saphy*


tnx meid

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey lieve schat_ 
_Voor het eerst, wil ik me excuseren, dat ik ni kon reageren en je mooie-prachtige......niet kon lezen_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
_want ik had het namelijk druk_ 
_maar, jou vervolgen zijn echt 1 voor 1 PRACHTIG_  :duim:  
_ik hoop dat je vandaag nog een paar zult zetten_  :wijs:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey lieve schat 
> Voor het eerst, wil ik me excuseren, dat ik ni kon reageren en je mooie-prachtige......niet kon lezen  
> want ik had het namelijk druk 
> maar, jou vervolgen zijn echt 1 voor 1 PRACHTIG  
> ik hoop dat je vandaag nog een paar zult zetten  
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


bedankt lieve schat  :knipoog:  
ik zal zo snle mogelijk doorwerken ok.
Je bent n echte slavendrijfster  :knipoog: 
nee hoor, heb bijna n stuk af. K ga het zo posten.

greetzz

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

_Het is 5 uur, eindelijk kan ik dan gaan. Ik verga haast van de honger en als ik nu naar huis ga weet ik zeker dat ik niet kan eten. Nee, natuurlijk niet, eerst meehelpen en de andere te eten geven. Er zal wel veel bezoek zijn voor mijn vader vandaag. Ik besluit in de stad een frietje te gaan halen. Als ik in de tent aankom waar ik altijd mijn friet haal is het er best druk. Geen wonder het is ook etenstijd volgens Nederlandse normen. Er zijn daarom ook weinig buitenlanders aanwezig. Heerlijk even alleen genieten van mijn eten. Ik heb even geen zin om te kletsen. Ik sluit snel achter in de rij kakelende kinderen en ouders aan en als ik eindelijk aan de beurt ben bestel ik een frietje klein met en een kaassouffl. Hmm lekker, ik kan haast niet wachten, zo een honger heb ik. In mijn haast van vanmorgen heb ik niks meer kunnen klaarmaken en ik kan nog wel lang dromen voordat iemand het voor me doethelaas. Eindelijk na tien minuten wachten heb ik dan eindelijk een dampend bakje voor me. Ik begin met smaak te eten en als ik bijna mijn frietje op heb komt er een Marokkaanse jongen binnen uit mijn klas. Hij zwaait naar me en gaat wat bestellen. Daarna komt hij bij me zitten. 
Ik zie dat je net klaar bent. Jammer, nu kunnen we niet samen etenzegt hij. 
Ja, inderdaad, jammer. Had je maar eerder hier moeten zijnzeg ik plagend. Hij begint gereanimeerd te vertellen over een opdracht voor school waar hij een onvoldoende voor heeft gehaald en nu uitgebreid zit te vertellen wat hij van de leraar vind. Ik zucht een keer, het is niet iets wat ik al niet twintig keer heb gehoord. Als hij na een tijd zijn eten op heb gegeten zeg ik dat het tijd wordt om weg te gaan. Het is inmiddels al half 7 en het begint al donker te worden. We lopen samen de buitenlucht in, opeens begint hij over iets anders. 
Hey, Ouasima ik vond dit eigenlijk best wel leuk met jou. Zullen we dit een keertje over doen? vroeg hij op een hoopvolle manier. Tja hoe zeg je op een beetje aardige manier dat je dit nooit doen en het ook niet van plan bent, zeker met iemand waar ik niks voor voel. 
Mo, ik vond het heel leuk, maar laten we hier bij laten. Ik ga nooit uit. Leg ik uit. 
Jammer, je kan het me toch niet kwalijk nemen dat ik het geprobeerd heb he?zegt hij nog met een klein lachje. Nu moet ik lachen, hij kan wel om zichzelf lachen, zo iemand vind ik altijd wel grappig. We hebben net een klein stukje gelopen als ik een stem achter me hoor Waren jullie stiekem aan het afspreken? Dus nu heb je ook al stiekeme afspraakjes Ouasima? zegt een diepe woedend klinkende stem. Oh nee he, dit kan ik er echt niet bij hebben. Hij pakt me bij mijn arm en sleurt me niet zo zachtzinnig de halve straat door naar de overkant waar blijkbaar zijn auto staat geparkeerd. 
Dan sist hij Blijf staan
Hij loopt terug en haalt uit naar Mo. Ik ren weer terug naar de overkant en probeer hem tegen te houden.
Nee, het is niks. Het is gewoon een jongen uit mijn klas. Serieus, we kwamen elkaar toevallig tegen. Ik probeer Mo omhoog te helpen. Hij heeft een bloedlip en hij kijkt nog steeds een beetje beduusd alsof hij niet ziet wat er aan de hand is. Dan word ik weer hard weggerukt en bijna tegen de vlakte geduwd. 
Raak hem nooit meer aan, hoor je Ouasima?zegt hij met een donkere stem. 
De volgende keer zal ik niet aarzelen jou ook aan te pakken, ik meen het. Ik zag in zijn ogen dat hij het meende. 
Scheer je weg jongen, voordat ik je helemaal verrot sla. Je moet met je poten van haar afblijven roet hij nog tegen Mo. Dat hoefde je hem geen twee keer te vertellen. Hij was al halverwege omgedraaid en aarzelde nu niet. Hij liep met een snelle blik op mij snel weg. Sherif pakt me bepaald niet zachtzinnig bij mijn bovenarm en sleurt me naar de auto. Ik stoot mijn hoofd bijna tegen het bovenportier, maar hij is al doorgelopen. Hij start de auto en rijd weg. Ik doe mijn ogen dicht en even is het alsof er niks aan de hand is. Ik doe mijn ogen weer open als mijn hart weer een beetje op normaal tempo is, maar dan slaat hij weer op hol. 
Waar gaan we heen. Dit is niet de richting naar mijn huis roep ik in paniek. 
Dat weet ik zegt hij kalm. 
Dat weet je? Waarom rijd je dan de andere richting uit? schreeuw ik bijna. 
Omdat we niet naar jou huis gaanzegt hij weer op dat zelfde toontje waardoor ik me helemaal dom ga gedragen. Hij doet net alsof ik een klein kind ben en ik iets niet goed heb begrepen en hij zo geduldig is het uit te leggen. Ik voel mezelf mijn geduld bijna verliezen. Die hangt aan een lijntje. 
Waar gaan we dan heen? Ik wil nergens nog met jou heen! zeg ik knarsetandend. 
O je gaat wel met mij mee, al moet ik je dragen. Ik moet een hartig woordje met je spreken zegt hij met zijn diepe stem, weinig goeds voorspellend._

----------


## sanae_fatiha

alweer een prachtig vervolg
 :duim:

----------


## Laimela

Ga door meid, het is hartstikke spannend!

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Veel lees plezier in de toekomst 
> 
> greetzz
> 
> Saphy*


Ik zal zeker veel leesplezier hebben, want je verhaal is gewoon top! 

Thella, beslama

----------


## missy246

salaam,

het is echt een mooi verhaal, ik ben gewoon verliefd op dit verhaal.
ga snel verder met een moooi en hopelijk lang vervolg!!!

thalla, 
siham

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Echt prachtig meid_  :duim:  
_Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat, want het is een zeer Mooie - Prachtige - spannende - oneinde...... verhaal_  :wijs:  
_Moehim lieverd, hou je goed, ik hoor nog wel van je_  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_  :zwaai:

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,... :grote grijns: 

Wil je pleaseee pleasee verder gaan. En dan minimaal 2 keer een langer vervolg. Want het is echt spannend. Wanneer ik het lees, word ik gewoon boos op de man van haar zus. Lijkt net of ik er in zit. Heel raar. Weetje wat dat betekend? Dat je echt talent hebt om te schrijven, dus ga door met je talent en laat me niet wachten. 

Thanxxx 

Groetjes Alicia

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Waar blijf je, met je leuke - mooie - bangelijke....vervolgen ??_  :Confused:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

hey lieverds,

bedankt voor jullie reacties!. Helaas kan ik in het weekens nooit werken vandaar en nu ben k op school. Ik dacht k laat even wat van me horen. Er komt zeker een vervolg....maar ben pas om half 6 uit  :frons:  ik zal meteen proberen te schrijven dan  :grote grijns: 
I promise,

greetzz

Saphronie

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Is goed lieverd_  :duim:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_  :wijs:

----------


## Laimela

ewa hop met die geit

ik moet zo weg dus plaats het nu aub

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *ewa hop met die geit
> 
> ik moet zo weg dus plaats het nu aub*


 :frons:  Ik moet nog een stuk, ik zou het zo doen als ik het had, maar anders word het nogal kort....en ik wilde wat langere stukjes maken. Dat leest wat lekkerder  :tik:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hahahaha....helemaal mee eens meid_ 
_Maak dan maar rap van die lange - mooie vervolgen_  
_Ik ga nu douchen maar als ik terug kom verw8 ik (10 vervolgen achter elkaar)_ 
_just kidding_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hahahaha....helemaal mee eens meid 
> Maak dan maar rap van die lange - mooie vervolgen  
> Ik ga nu douchen maar als ik terug kom verw8 ik (10 vervolgen achter elkaar) 
> just kidding  
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


hehe

ik dacht al deze chick is niet zo'n beetje veel eisend he  :knipoog: 
Nee meid, ik probeer zo een stuk af te ronden, maar ben er net echt helemaal in, dus effe afmaken  :Smilie: 
Douch ze!

greetzz

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

_We rijden een eind tot we bij zijn huis aankomen. Ik kijk naar het huis, maar ik zie dat de gordijnen dicht zijn tegen de zon. Als er iemand thuis was geweest hadden de gordijnen wel open gestaan.. Mijn hoop is vervlogen.
Er is niemand thuis Sherif, wat doen we hier? piep ik angstig. Ik haat het dat ik zo angstig klink, Ik wil koel klinken, maar kan het niet opbrengen. 
Ik zei toch dat ik met je wilde praten, en dat kan niet met twintig paar ogen op me gericht, dus dan maar zo. Zegt hij met een akelig kalme stem in vergelijking met mijn trillende keelgeluiden. 
We konden toch ook in de auto praten? opper ik snel.
Nee! Je weet wat er de laatste keer bijna gebeurde, wat alsnog is gebeurd! zegt hij met een ietwat schorre stem.
Ja, maar denk je niet dat als wij met zijn tween in een huis zijn helemaal alleen dat niet zal gebeuren? weerleg ik weer.
Dat is altijd nog beter als in een piepkleine ruimte zitten, in huis hebben we meer ruimte. Als het aan mij ligt gebeurt er niks. Ik wil je alleen iets duidelijk makenzegt hij nu met een harde stem die bijna aan woede grenst. Ik weet dat ik niet verder moet blijven zeuren, omdat hij dat kwaad wordt, maar ik kan het niet laten. 
Oh en ik merk dat je weer helemaal mij de schuld geeft van de vorige keer? Net of ik jou om je nek zal vliegen als we binnen zijn. Zijn ogen worden een tint donkerder en ik zie dat ik op gevaarlijk terrein kom.
Hou er over op! Je weet donders goed dat zoiets met zijn tween gebeurt en wil de schuld helemaal niet afschuiven. Ook ben ik niet vergeten dat je ik je onteerd heb of dat ik getrouwd ben. Hou erover op, ik kwel mezelf er al dag en nacht mee, is dat niet goed genoeg voor je?
Ik schrik van zijn heftige reactie en deins achteruit tot ik helemaal met mijn rug tegen het portier van de auto gedrukt zit.
Ik mompel snel Sorry zo bedoelde ik het nieten stap snel de auto uit om me naar de voordeur te haasten. Ik wacht tot hij de voordeur open doet en we stappen naar binnen. Ik stap meteen de huiskamer in om de gordijnen open te trekken. Ik haat donkere ruimtes en vooral op momenten als deze. Dan loop ik terug en ga achter de bank staan met mijn buik tegen de achterkant als een soort verbale bescherming tegenover Sherif. Als hij binnen komt en me zo ziet staan trekt hij zijn wenkbrauwen op, maar zegt er verder niks van. Gelukkig maar, want ik zou geen flauw idee hebben over wat ik hem nu weer moest vertellen. Hij trekt nonchalant zijn jas uit en gooit hem over een stoel in de hoek van de kamer. Dan staan hij recht tegen over mij en slaat zijn armen over elkaar. De bank staat nog steeds tussen ons in en ik ben er heel erg blij mee want zo te zien begint hij in de gaten te hebben hoe stevig ik de bank vast heb. Hij kijkt van mijn wit geworden knokkels op mijn handen naar mijn gezicht en zegt 
Ik ga je heus niet bespringen, wat denk je wel van me. En ik ga je heus niet slaan. Ik heb nog nooit een vrouw geslagen om wat dan ook. Hij kijkt me nijdig aan en wacht op een reactie. Ik schuif snel een eindje achter de bank en laat de bank langzaam los Ehm , nou ik ben gewoon nerveus. Wat wilde je me vertellen dan. Is er iets aan de hand?Vraag ik op een enigszins licht nieuwsgierig toontje. 
Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Ik vind het belangrijk zegt Sherif. Ik vind het een beetje vreemd klinken. Ik word nu wel heel erg nieuwsgierig. Opeens denk ik aan mijn zus en die vreemde vent bij hen. Ik zie Sherif er niet voor aan dat hij iets deelt, maar weet ik veel wat hij anders bedoelt.
Heeft het iets met mijn zus te maken?vraag ik voorzichtig. Een snellen en barse neeis het antwoord. Nou moe, hoe moet ik dat weten? Voordat ik kan vragen wat dan zijn probleem is loopt hij snel om de bank heen tot hij voor me staat en hij me bij mijn schouders pakt. Ik deins een stukje achteruit voor zovel dat kan en kijk verschrikt omhoog recht in zijn ogen. Hele mooie ogen, denk ik onwillekeurig, maar ik zie dat hij een boze blik in zijn ogen heeft en het vlindertjes gevoel gaat als snel weg.
Wil je weten wat er aan de hand is? Ik zit er behoorlijk mee in mijn maag, dat ik je met die eikel in de stad heb gezien. Wat moest je daarmee? Ik wil niet dat je afspraakjes hebtbriest hij tegen me. Hoorde ik dat nou goed. Hij verbiedt me om jongens te zien? Wie denk hij wel niet dat hij is zeg. 
Kwaad zeg ik Daar heb je niks mee te maken. Je bent mijn directe familie niet om me zoiets te verbieden! Ga je eigen vrouw regeltjes voorlezen, maar mij niet.
Hij fronst zijn voorhoofd en hij pakt een strengs haar van mijn schouder af en streelt hem heel zachtjes. Maar jij bent ook van mij, ik zal je nooit laten gaan kleintjezegt hij bijna fluisterend. Ik hoorde het evenwel Dat slaat nergens op! Je bent getrouwd. Je vrouw verwacht een kind, waar denk je dat je mee bezig bent?zeg ik met een schrille stem tegen hem. Wat als ik zeg, dat niks is wat het lijkt? zegt hij met een vreemd hese stem. 
Gaan we nu ook al cryptisch praten? Zeg wat je bedoeltzeg ik gefrustreerd.
Het liefst zou ik zeggen dat je me moet vertrouwen. Het komt allemaal wel goed, maar ik weet wel dat zon koppig standje als jij dat niet aan zou nemen of wel?zegt hij, nog steeds met zijn ene hand mijn haar strelend en de andere hand stevig om mijn schouder geklemd. Ik krijg een rode kleur op mijn gezicht als het tot me doordringt hoe hij me heeft genoemd. Verontwaardigd zeg ik Wat denk je wel niet. Ik ga niet alles van je pikken hoor. Je kan de pot op. Ok dat was misschien een beetje te veel van het goede. Snel probeer ik me nog uit de voeten te maken, maar zijn hand is als een bankschroef om mijn schouder geklemd. Zijn hand die even daarvoor mijn haar zat te strelen is daar abrupt mee opgehouden en klemt nu ook om mijn schouder. Het begint zelfs een beetje pijnlijk te worden._

----------


## missy246

hai lieverd,
ga snel door me dit verhaal, het is egt heel mooi!!!!!

liefs mij

----------


## Amor25

hi lady

Ik leest het nog steeds met plezier. Spanning zit er nog steeds in.
Toppieeeeeeeee hoor. 
Wel zielig voor die gozer van die klappen. 

Gr 
Amor

----------


## Miss_Rwina

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *We rijden een eind tot we bij zijn huis aankomen. Ik kijk naar het huis, maar ik zie dat de gordijnen dicht zijn tegen de zon. Als er iemand thuis was geweest hadden de gordijnen wel open gestaan.. Mijn hoop is vervlogen.
> Er is niemand thuis Sherif, wat doen we hier? piep ik angstig. Ik haat het dat ik zo angstig klink, Ik wil koel klinken, maar kan het niet opbrengen. 
> Ik zei toch dat ik met je wilde praten, en dat kan niet met twintig paar ogen op me gericht, dus dan maar zo. Zegt hij met een akelig kalme stem in vergelijking met mijn trillende keelgeluiden. 
> We konden toch ook in de auto praten? opper ik snel.
> Nee! Je weet wat er de laatste keer bijna gebeurde, wat alsnog is gebeurd! zegt hij met een ietwat schorre stem.
> Ja, maar denk je niet dat als wij met zijn tween in een huis zijn helemaal alleen dat niet zal gebeuren? weerleg ik weer.
> Dat is altijd nog beter als in een piepkleine ruimte zitten, in huis hebben we meer ruimte. Als het aan mij ligt gebeurt er niks. Ik wil je alleen iets duidelijk makenzegt hij nu met een harde stem die bijna aan woede grenst. Ik weet dat ik niet verder moet blijven zeuren, omdat hij dat kwaad wordt, maar ik kan het niet laten. 
> Oh en ik merk dat je weer helemaal mij de schuld geeft van de vorige keer? Net of ik jou om je nek zal vliegen als we binnen zijn. Zijn ogen worden een tint donkerder en ik zie dat ik op gevaarlijk terrein kom.
> ...



_Mooi zo meid_  :duim:  
_Waar blijven mijn andere 9 vervolgen ??_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
_In ieder geval het was een zeer Prachtig - Mooie - Leuke en heb ik je al gezegt dat dit de max van de max van de max van de je weet wel......is_ 
_Hahaha....meid, ik ben hier para aan het maken_  :tong uitsteken:  
_Doe het 'Rustig' aan mare morgen wel '9 vervolgen'_  :grote grijns:  
_Just Kidding_ 
_See ya_ 

_Thella_ 
_Ikram_

----------


## Soussia'86

Je verhaal is gewoon geweldig. Als ik dicht bij je woonde dan zou ik je komen ontvoeren en je verplichten om verder te schrijven!

Thella, beslama

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  heel mooi

----------


## saphronie

Allemaal bedankt voor jullie fantastische reacties!
Ik heb weinig tijd, maar zl efffe n vervolgje posten.
Soussia, ik zal mijn adres dus nooit voor je neus wapperen  :knipoog:  neehoor grappie...ik vod je wle met mijn verhaal  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## saphronie

_Je begrijpt het nog steeds niet he. Luister je wel naar me? Ik wil je nooit meer ook maar in de buurt van een jongeman zien, zelfs niet je neven. Je bent van mij, ik heb je tot de mijne gemaakt en je hebt niet geprotesteerd. Ik had het liever ook niet zo gewild, maar ik meen het Ouasima ik ben niet iemand met wie spelletjes word gespeeld. Denk daaraan, voordat je iets onbezonnens doet. Ik sta met mijn mond vol tanden. Het is me akelig duidelijk dat ik nu opeens iemands bezit ben geworden. Hoe heb ik het zo ver kunnen laten gaan? Als ik weer in zijn ogen opkijk, zie ik dat hij elk woord meent. Smekend kijk ik hem aan, hopend dat hij medelijden krijgt en me laat gaan, maar dat is er niet bij. Hij drukt me plots tegen zich aan en drukt zijn lippen op de mijne. Ik protesteer door met mijn handen op zijn borstkas te stompen, maar dan pakt hij met een hand mijn beide handen en met de andere hand op mijn achterste drukt hij me tegen zich aan. Hij verleidt me langzaam met zijn tong tegen mijn onderlip tot ik tenslotte met een klein zacht geluidje achter in mijn keel toegeef en mijn mond open doe om zijn tong binnen te laten. Even staan we zo heel dicht tegen elkaar aan. Compleet de tijd vergetend en ik natuurlijk vergeten dat ik boos hem ben. Hoe komt het nou dat ik altijd zo op hem reageer. Dat is toch niet normaal meer, maar geen 3000 man had me ervan kunnen houden hem nu terug te kussen. Hij haalt zijn lippen zachtjes met de mijne en ik hou nog een beetje mijn ogen dicht om van het gevoel te genieten. Een beetje in een roes sta ik daar dan met mijn ogen nog dicht. Dan komt alles als een klap weer terug en vliegen mijn ogen open. Ik schaam me dood. Stond ik daar hoor, met mijn ogen dicht! Wat een domme gans voel ik me nu. 
Sherif kijkt me indringend aan en zegt Hou je eraan, kleintje, ik ben geen geduldig man wat dat betreft. Nee dat had ik wel gezien na vanmiddag! Ik bijt op me onderlip en wil me omdraaien om me ergens anders op uit te leven voor mijn domme gedrag van net. Alsof ik niks geleerd heb van de vorige keer. Hij pakt me weer bij mijn arm vast, zodat ik weer naar hem moet omdraaien. Ik kijk hem aan met een blik in mijn ogen van wat nu weer, maar ik zeg het niet.
Ik merk wel hoe je op mij reageert, ik hoop dat je dat niet bij iedereen zo doet anders kan ik best begrijpen wat die jongens ertoe drijft jou gezelschap op te zoeken. 
Hij trekt me met een ruk tegen zich aan of reageert mijn kleintje alleen zo hartstochtelijk op mij? Ik probeer me los te rukken en ik wil hem zeker geen antwoord geven. 
Mijn reactie op jou beangstigd me weet jezegt hij zachtjes. Ik weet niet hoe ik er mee om moet gaan en ik zit op het moment in een rotsituatie. Wallah, meisje ik wilde dat het anders was. Ik kijk weer omhoog naar zijn gezicht om te zien of hij het echt meent. Dit is wel het dichts waar hij ooit is gekomen met zijn gevoelens uiten. Ik kijk hem ook daarom een beetje ongelovig aan. Geeft hij dan echt om me? Ik durf het niet te geloven. Ik weet dat IK zelf van hem houd, maar of het wederzijds is? Moeilijk in te schatten, maar Allah weet dat ik alles voor hem zou doen, zo zwak ben ik 
Hij laat me nu los en zegt alsof er niks gebeurd is heel kalm Kom ik breng je naar huis, het is al laat. Er is vandaag veel visite gekomen bij je vader, maar de meeste zullen nu al wel weg zijn gegaan naar hun huis._

----------


## sanae_fatiha

moooi  :grote grijns:

----------


## saphronie

_Ik loop naar de gang en trek de deur open. Zwijgend sta ik dan te wachten tot hij alles weer afsluit. Als hij naar buiten komt opent hij voor mij de deur eerst en dan stapt hij ook nog eens. Langzaam rijden we naar mijn huis. Ik kom er nog steeds niet bij over dat hij zo kalm kan blijven bij deze situaties. Ik ben de wanhoop nabij. Telkens als ik tegen mezelf zeg van ontwijk hem, gebeurt er weer iets waardoor het misloopt en ik hem toch weer moet zien. De laatste tijd ging net zo goed. Ik ging helemaal op in mijn werk en er waren zelfs al dagen geweest waar ik eventjes, zomaar eventjes voor een uurtje vergat wat er was gebeurd. Maar dan kwam je weer thuis en dan zie je yemma die druk mijn zus aan het voorlichten is over het kinderen hebben en dan valt alles weer terug. Waarom moet mij dit overkomen? Waaraan heb ik dit verdiend? Ik hou van hem zonder meer, hoe vaak probeerde ik hem niet te haten? Ik ben de tel kwijt geraakt dat ik me dat had voor genomen voor het slapen gaan. Hij verbiedt me alles bijna wat een jong meisje als ik hoor te doen, namelijk uitgaan en met vriendinnen weg. Nou ja dat kan nog wel, maar jongens spreken en zomaar kletsen ermee zit er niet meer bij. En wat mis ik eigenlijk. Ik hou mezelf alleen maar voor de gek als ik tegen mezelf zou zeggen dat ik een oogje op iemand had. Haha wat een lachertje ik heb al maanden voor niemand oog meer dan voor Hem, Sherif. Sinds het begin toen ik hem voor het eerst zag. Ontkennen kan al niet meer. Het ergste is immers al gebeurd en het heeft geen zin om jezelf voor de gek te houden. Nee elk detail van zijn gezicht hebben mijn hersenen opgezogen en een tijdje geleden ook elk detail van zijn mooie lichaam. Van de fijne haartjes op zijn borst tot aan de plek waar het onderaan in een v verdwijnt. Ik voel mijn wangen gloeien. Eigen schuld, dille bult, zeg ik tegen mezelf. Ik ben blij als we eindelijk aankomen bij mijn huis en ik kan uitstappen. Ik voel dat hij me nakeek toen ik naar de voordeur liep. Tegen mezelf had ik al een soort mantra van: niet kijken, niet kijken, niet kijken. Toch kan ik mezelf niet beheersen en draai me vlakbij de deur om. Zijn ogen boren zich in de mijne als in een stille boodschap. Ik haal mijn huissleutels uit mijn zak en doe de deur open, daarna loop ik naar de huiskamer. De huiskamer was helemaal niet zoals ik hem s ochtends had achtergelaten. De stoelen lagen door elkaar de tafels waren vies en de grond lach bezaaid met nootjes en midden tussen dat vuil lachen mijn moeder en Nassria nog over iets a te lachen. Ik voel een soort woede opkomen. Het lijkt wel of ze alleen op mij zaten te wachten om thuis te komen en op te ruimen. Van mijn vader is niks te zien. Die zal vast wel naar de moskee zijn gegaan. Alle bezoek is weg, behalve mijn zus, maar die kan je amper bezoek noemen. Ik blijf naar het tafereel kijken dat zich voor mij afspeelt. Waarom kan ik het niet zo goed vinden met yemma? Het is algemeen bekend dat ik meer een vaders kindje ben en Nassria meer een moeders kindje. Tot nu toe geen reden tot jaloezie, toch komt nu toch wel dat gevoel bij me op als ik ze zo samen zie. Ik hoor voetstappen achter me, maar ik heb geen zin om me om te draaien. Ik blijf nog een tijdje zo staan om te kijken._

----------


## Soussia'86

Merci Saphronie, je bent echt een schat! I love your story.
Ik kan het me echt perfect voorstellen, alles wat je vertelt zie ik voor mijn ogen afspelen, net als een (hele goeie) film.
 :duim:   :ole:  

Thella, beslama

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey lieverd_ 
_Zoals gewoonlijk, waren het weer zeer prachtige vervolgen_ 
_Elmoehim schatje, ga gauw verder met je prachtige - mooie .....vervolgen_  :duim:  
_In ieder geval_ 
_Mabrouk Elhied............Allah y Barek Fiek.................En Hiedou oen Hawdou..............Inch'Allah_  :wijs:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

Meiden allemaal ebdankt voor jullie reacties!!  :grote grijns: 
Ik zal proberen zo snel mogelijk vervolgje te posten maar dat kan ook morgen zijn hoor....  :frons:  maar ik blijf er in iedere gevaln aan welken..

greetz :Smilie: 

Saphronie

----------


## saphronie

*Sherif* 

_Ik sta verbaasd stil als ik haar zo stokstijf zie staan in de deur opening. Wat is er aan de hand? Ik loop weer naar voren en kijk over haar schouder de huiskamer in. Daar zie ik mijn vrouw en mijn schoonmoeder gezellig over iets na praten en lachen over van alles en nog wat. Ik begrijp niet waarom Ouasima daarvan schrikt, het is toch niet iets dat ze niet al eerder heeft meegemaakt? Toch staat ze daar met die wezenloze blik in haar ogen en ik heb zin om haar te omhelzen en hard tegen me aan te drukken. Ik kan er niet tegen haar zo triest te zien. Maar aanraken is er voorlopig niet bij. Ik proef nog steeds haar lippen van zonet op de mijne, toen ze zich vol over gave aan mij over gaf. Het heeft mij dieper geraakt dan zij ooit zult denken, want ik weet dat ze zicht tegen mij probeert te wapenen, net zoals ik mezelf tegen haar, maar ik begin te denken dat het onmogelijk is. We zijn voor elkaar gemaakt. Had ik haar maar eerder ontmoet, dan had ik niet zo verdomde heldhaftig moeten zijn om met Nassria te trouwen. Het was puur ongeluk dat ik Ouasima ontmoette. Wie had gedacht dat ik ooit nog van een andere vrouw zou kunnen houden? Nee ik had de liefde al jaren geleden opgegeven. Mijn hart was niets meer dan een blok ijs in mijn lichaam dat niet meer op lieve meisjes lachjes reageerde, tot ik dit speciale meisje tegen kwam. Ik weet dat ik oneerlijk tegenover haar ben, maar ik kan het niet aanstaan als ze ooit door iemand anders zou worden aangeraakt. Ze is van mij! Ik voel de woede weer die mij in bezit nam toen ik haar met die jongen had gezien en ze net uit die snackbar kwam lopen. Mijn hart sloeg een slag over toen ik haar zag, maar toen ik die jongen zag kreeg ik een soort rode waas voor ogen en voor ik het wist had ik die jongen tegen de vlakte geslagen. 
Ik zag de angst in haar ogen die ik niet wilde zien. Ik wil enkel liefde zien, maar het is mijn eigen schuld. Daarom beslot ik haar naar een rustige plek mee te nemen om haar een beetje uit te leggen wat ik voor haar voel, maar alweer kwam het er geheel verkeerd uit. Zelfs ikzelf had in de gaten hoe gemaakt en hoe nep mijn woorden klinken. Het kwam er op neer dat ik haar de les aan het voorlezen was en haar zo een beetje de schuld van alles gaf. Zo heb ik het helemaal niet bedoeld. Ik geef mezelf zelfs de schuld. Zij weet helemaal niks van de liefde, terwijl ik al we mijn schoteltje voorgezet heb gehad. Ik zou dus beter moeten weten. Maar wat kan je zeggen als je een vrouw hebt die ook nog eens zwanger is? Ik kan de werkelijke situatie niet uitleggen want dat heb ik nu eenmaal beloofd. En ik ben iemand die zich aan zijn woord houd. Hoe zwaar dat ook is nu. Ik wilde haar niet kussen thuis, maar de aantrekkingskracht is te groot. Ik bleef maar denken aan haar met die jongen en wat ze daar misschien niet mee had gedaan. Het kan niks zijn, ik wil haar zo graag vertrouwen, maar ik durf het niet. Ik denk niet dat ik de klap zou overleven van alweer bedrogen worden en zeker niet door iemand die meer voor me betekent dan het leven zelf. Zoals ze daar nu staat met die trieste blik in haar ogen. Ik steek een hand uit omhaar aan te raken, maar laat hem weer vallen. Ik loop maar langs haar heen, de huiskamer in. Dat is op dit moment het enigste wat ik kan doen denk ik met pijn in mijn hart._

----------


## Soussia'86

Bedankt voor het vervolg meid, you're still as good as ever!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Bedankt voor het vervolg meid, you're still as good as ever!
> 
> Thella, beslama *


TNX SWEETY!  :zozo:

----------


## saphronie

*Ouasima* 

_Ik voel een windvlaag en dan loopt Sherif langs me heen. Hij had daar enige tijd stil gestaan achter me. Ik vraag me af waar hij aan dacht? Maar daar zal ik wel niet achterkomen jammer genoeg. Hoeveel zijn gedachtegang mij ook intrigeert. Ik loop nu ook de huiskamer in en mijn moeder en zus houden op met praten om ons te groeten. 
Wat ben je laat thuis Ouasima, je zou toch vroeg thuis zijn vandaag? Of moest je weer overwerken vraagt mijn moeder. Ik weet dat de enige reden was dat ze me thuis wilde hebben was om mee te helpen met de bezoekers en het opruimen natuurlijk. Toch vind ik het bijna ondraaglijk om te zien dat ik me de hele kapot gewerkt heb op mijn werk en hun de hele tijd hebben lopen kletsen, ze nu toch verwachten dat ik dit had moeten doen. Waarschijnlijk moet ik het ook nog doen. Ja ik moest een beetje overwerken en ben daarna wat gaan halen in de stadzeg ik maar. Ik hoor Sherif schuifelen, dan schraapt hij zijn keel en zegt ik kwam haar tegen onderweg naar huis, want ze was lopend en toen heb ik haar gebracht. Yemma is nu gerustgesteld en zegt wagga doe die kleding uit, anders maak je ze maar vies en trek iets anders aan. Je moet helpen opruimen, ik ken je zus kunnen niet alles doen alleen. Dit is wat ik al had gedacht. Ik ben echter doodmoe en zou eerst een douche willen nemen Yemma mag ik please, eerst douchen dan en ik zo beneden.
Je zus zij al dat je er onderuit zou proberen te komen. Nee wat heb je eraan als je zo toch weer vies wordt. Kom steek je handen eens uit je mouwen meid! Verteld ze me. Ik kijk naar mijn zus, die me niet eens aankijkt. Wie geeft haar het recht zo over mij te praten? Waar heb ik dit aan verdiend. Ik ben juist altijd degene geweest die alles deed in huis omdat Nassria toen ze bij ons woonde toch altijd bij vriendinnen was, als dat al waar is. Ik weet dat er niks tegen te doen is, daarom loop ik naar boven om even andere kleren aan te trekken en loop meteen naar beneden. In de hoop dat ze begonnen zijn kijk ik de huiskamer in, maar nee, ze hebben hun gesprek van zonet hervat terwijl Sherif er na staat te luisteren. Ik wil mijn hoofd snel terugtrekken en doorlopen naar de keuken om de reuzenafwas te doen als hij me in de gaten krijgt. Ik verstijf, maar trek me hoofd dat toch terug en doe of ik hem niet gezien heb en loop door naar de keuken. Ik begin af te wassen en zet een lekker muziekje op en doe de keukendeur dicht. Laat ze daar maar, ik heb er genoeg van om telkens maar te vragen of ze me willen hebben. Ik doe alles zelf wel en ga straks heerlijk douchen en lang uitslapen voor morgen, zondag. Als ik de afwas eindelijk afheb en ik een dweil en doek door de keuken heb laten gaan en weer lekker fris ruikt doe ik de radio uit en loop naar de huiskamer. Wat ik daar zie verbaasd me niks. De rotzooi is nog steeds hetzelfde en ze zitten nog steeds te kletsen. Zwijgend, binnen in mijzelf brandend van kwaadheid, pak ik de stofzuiger en begin ik te stofzuigen en een paar keer wat doekjes over de tafels te halen. Geen een die wat zegt over helpen. Ik wilde bijna tegen mijn moeder zeggen dat ze zij dat we het samen zouden doen, maar ik had er al geen zin meer in. Ik dacht alleen maar aan mijn hete douche. 
Toen ik eindelijk helemaal klaar was zei mijn moeder sorry liefje, we waren zo lekker aan het praten en we dachten dat het weinig was en dat je het wel alleen kon doen. Ik knik even en loop dan naar boven. Ik voel dat Sherifs ogen mij nakijken maar deze keer neem ik de moeite niet om op te kijken. Als mijn vader thuis was geweest had hij er vast wel wat van gezegd dat ik alles alleen moest doen. Maar ja, dat zou het alleen maar erger maken. Yemma heeft vaak genoeg tegen mij gezegd dat mijn vader me heeft verwend. Misschien was dat ook zo, ik kreeg veel meer aandacht dan Nassria, maar ik dacht dat het kwam omdat ik de jongste was thuis en verwelkomde het. Wist ik veel dat het zo erg zou uitlopen dat er als het ware een kloof tussen mij en Nassria zou ontstaan. Maar de kans dat het nu nog goed komt is uiterst nihil. Ik ga mezelf geen rad voor ogen draaien._

----------


## Soussia'86

Aangezien ik (zonder twijfel) jouw grootste fan ben, wil ik weer reageren op je vervolg. Het was weer goed, zoals gewoonlijk. Tbarkellah e3liek a zine!

Ps: Wat haat ik die Nassria!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Aangezien ik (zonder twijfel) jouw grootste fan ben, wil ik weer reageren op je vervolg. Het was weer goed, zoals gewoonlijk. Tbarkellah e3liek a zine!
> 
> Ps: Wat haat ik die Nassria!
> 
> Thella, beslama *


grappig gevoel he dat dat oproept....blij dta je meeleeft  :boogjes:

----------


## Amor25

Hi lady,

Ik lees het nog steeds. 
Ik wacht meestal totdat je wat meer hebt geschreven. Leest wat lekkerder, anders is het meteen afgelopen.  :huil:  

Ben klaar voor het vervolg!!  :hihi:  
Succes met schrijven en alles.

Gr.
Amor

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi lady,
> 
> Ik lees het nog steeds. 
> Ik wacht meestal totdat je wat meer hebt geschreven. Leest wat lekkerder, anders is het meteen afgelopen.  
> 
> Ben klaar voor het vervolg!!  
> Succes met schrijven en alles.
> 
> ...


Ik snap je helemaal, dat wil ik ook het liefst altijd, daarom zette ik er in het begin zo een vaart achter, maar nu krijg ik het steeds drukker op school snap je. ik heb liever wat langere stukken met een klein beetje tijd ertussen dan telkens een kort stukje, dat leest wat minder makkelijk toch...

Morgen na mijn lessen komt er een vervolg, maar uhm waar blijft jou verhaaltje nou? ik de hele tijd rondkijken  :zozo:  maar nee, is niet eerlijk mij zo voor de gek te houden  :duivels:  

Saphy

----------


## Amor25

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ik snap je helemaal, dat wil ik ook het liefst altijd, daarom zette ik er in het begin zo een vaart achter, maar nu krijg ik het steeds drukker op school snap je. ik heb liever wat langere stukken met een klein beetje tijd ertussen dan telkens een kort stukje, dat leest wat minder makkelijk toch...
> 
> Morgen na mijn lessen komt er een vervolg, maar uhm waar blijft jou verhaaltje nou? ik de hele tijd rondkijken  maar nee, is niet eerlijk mij zo voor de gek te houden  
> 
> Saphy*


Nee, ik wil je niet voor de gek houden. Maar het komt er niet van.
Weet ook niet wanneer, I'am sorry.  :frons:  

Gr Amor

----------


## Freitag

Allemaal faqesgher.. Ga nuttige dingen doen...

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Nee, ik wil je niet voor de gek houden. Maar het komt er niet van.
> Weet ook niet wanneer, I'am sorry.  
> 
> Gr Amor*


geeft niet joh, het was maar zomaar iest wat ik zei. Dat doe ik toch altijd, alleen om je te pesten  :knipoog:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Freitag_ 
> *Allemaal faqesgher.. Ga nuttige dingen doen...*


dit is nuttig vergeleken met de andrere bezigheden die ik heb  :melig2:

----------


## hasna_the_best

egt een heel mooi verhaal  :ole:  



ga gauw verder meid  :kusgrijs:

----------


## arifgirly

eey hunny!!!  :Iluvu:  je verhaaalllll is echt gewoon THA BOM!  :sniper:   :kalasnikov:  ! wallah, ik heb nooit tijd, maar schrijf snel een vervolgje voor mijn eigen verhaal en dan kan ik het niet laten om jouw verhaal te lezen!  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  wallah complimenten! zoals ik al eerder zei; WEG MET NAIMA ELBAZAZ! :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  ik hoop dat je nu aan het tikken bent  :vreemd:   :vreemd:  
hele hele hele hele GROTE en DIKKE kuss(krijg je alleen als je snel een vervolgje schrijft)
arifgirly  :staart:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

je verhaal is echt goed
dus ga gauw weer verder
en sorry dat ik nu pas reageer maar had jammer genoeg geen tijd
maar nu ben ik helemaal weer bij  :grote grijns: 
doeiii meid!!!

----------


## saphronie

geeft niet hoor lieverd, ik snap het best  :Smilie: 

Arif girly, bedankt voor je berichtje , je bent echt een schat!
Jij ook hasna_The_best!

Ik kan helaas geen vervolg meer posten, misschien morgen of anders eer maandag. In het weekedn kan k niet werken... :frons: 

Bedankt voor jullie leuke en toffe reacties!  :wohaa:  

Saphy  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Bedankt voor jullie leuke en toffe reacties! *


Bedankt voor jouw geweldig verhaal  :duim: !

Thella, beslema  :zwaai:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Sorry meid, dat ik niet eerder kon reageren_ 
_Heb het namelijk een beetje druk, door omstadigheden......._ 
_Maar ga in ieder geval verder !!!_ 
_Toppie vervolg_  :duim:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## The_Alicia

Echt een toppertje  :Cool:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Sorry meid, dat ik niet eerder kon reageren 
> Heb het namelijk een beetje druk, door omstadigheden....... 
> Maar ga in ieder geval verder !!! 
> Toppie vervolg  
> 
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


Reacties zijn altjid leuk natuurlijk.....maar als je het te druk hebt, neem ik al genoegen met het feit dat je mn verhaal leest  :Smilie:  
Bedankt voor je reactie!  :blauwe kus:

----------


## mocrogirl16

wow meid jij hbt egt TALENT!!!!! schrijf please gauw verder ik sm8 naar een vervolg  :corcky:  laf ya  :love:  kuzzzzz hind

----------


## saphronie

_Als ik voor de laatste keer een rondje loop om te controleren of alles in orde is in de winkel sluit ik af. Ik mocht vandaag van Sandra wat eerder afsluiten, want we hadden beide absoluut geen tijd. Voor mij is het de laatste week dat ik nog enigszins tijd heb om inkopen te gaan doen voor de vakantie. Over drie dagen insha-allah vertrekken we al. Nassria en Sherif gaan gewoon met ons mee, omdat ze toch nog in een vroeg stadium van haar zwangerschap is. Weken heb ik hier op staan wachten. Ow wat heb ik er zin in. Zon, zee en strand. Geen zorgen meer aan je hoofd over je werk en school. Aan de andere kant zie ik ook weer tegen die drie dagen rijden op naar Marokko. Mijn vader met zijn busje en Nassria en Sherif met hun auto. Ik zit nu al erover na te denken over hoe ik dit het beste zonder kleerscheuren kan overleven. Ik ben ze beiden sinds de laatste keer zoveel mogelijk uit de weg gegaan. Mijn laatste kus met hem is alweer 3 weken geleden, niettemin krijg ik nog steeds kriebels in mijn buik als ik er aan denk. Na die laatste keer durfde ik al helemaal niet meer in zijn buurt te komen. Als ik hem al zover als 200 meter bij in de buurt zag, liep ik al de andere kant op. Niemand had wat in de gaten. Wel vroeg mijn moeder waarom ik nooit meer naar mijn zus ging. Maar daar kan ik wel onderuit, we hebben nu eenmaal nooit een nauwe band gehad, dat weet iedereen. 
Ik loop naar de dichtstbijzijnde pinautomaat en pin een behoorlijk bedrag op. Ik heb nog amper tijd gehad om wat leuke kleren te kopen. De laatste paar weken zijn in een roes voorbij gegaan. Laat ik maar bij de H&M beginnen. Die heeft altijd wel toffe zomerkleren. Zoals ik al heb gedacht is het daar behoorlijk druk. Tjah vakantiedrukte he. Ik pak een aantal kledingstukken en loop naar paskamers om te passen, zal ik links of rechts gaan..Ik hoor keihard gelach van de rechterkant komen. Nieuwsgierig draai ik mijn hoofd naar het geluid om. Het komt me bekend voor. Ik zie mijn zus staan met haar schoonzus en past blijkbaar iets dat voor zwangere vrouwen geschikt is. Ze is nu 4,5 maand zwanger en je begint al een buikje te zien. Ik voel een steek van jaloezie als ik haar zo zie staan, lachen. Meteen roep ik mezelf tot de orde, wat bezielt me? Gun ik me enigste zus niet eens wat geluk? Ik loop de andere kant de pashokjes in en begin te passen. Ik doe geen moeite de pashokjes uit te komen. Er is toch niemand aan wie ik me wil laten zien. Als ik een stapeltje kleding geselecteerd heb, loop ik weer naar buiten. Deze keer staat er een man met zijn rug naar mij toe. Kan niet missen, het is Sherif. Ik krijg meteen een brok in mijn keel en mijn hart slaat een slag over. Toch loop ik door, snel naar de rekken om de niet goedgekeurde kleren terug te hangen en dan naar de kassa om de rest van het stapeltje te betalen. Ik neem de trappen naar beneden. Halverwege voel ik een hand op mijn schouder Waarom begroette je ons niet even? In het nou gedreven probeer ik iets zinnigs te verzinnen, maar ik kom alleen maar op het lompe antwoord uuh, nou ik had jullie niet gezien. Hij kijkt me intens aan met zijn donkergroene ogen, tot ik mijn ogen neersla. Ik weet zeker dat je ons wel hebt gezien. Ik had je namelijk al in de gaten voordat je je kleren ging passen, dus lieg alsjeblieft niet. Trouwens, je bent er niet eens goed in!. Wat moet ik nu zeggen? Ik voel mijn hersens bijna kraken. Ze voelen als stroop aan in mijn hoofd, Alles voelt als stroop aan als Sherif bij mij in de buurt is. Ik dacht dat als ik jullie zou begroeten ik dan niet meer weg zou komen. Je weet toch hoe sommige Marokkaanse vrouwen zijn en ik moet nog allerlei andere dingen doen voor de vakantie.Ja ik weet het, een zwak excuus, maar ik wist even niets anders te verzinnen. Als ik hem weer aankijk zie ik ook dat hij er helemaal niks van gelooft. Dacht je nou echt dat ik niet gemerkt heb dat je me ontwijkt?Ik kan de tijd niet terug draaien, maar kan je asjeblieft doen alsof Verontwoordigd adem ik diep in om er dan alles uit te gooien Wat wil je zeggen? Doen alsof er niks gebeurt is tussen ons. Natuurlijk, heel makkelijk. Het overkomt me dagelijks, dus kan ik het ook snel weer vergeten. 
Ssht, niet zo hard, wil je dat iedereen je hoort? Dat wilde ik helemaal niet zeggen. Ik ontken helemaal niks en ik geef je nergens de schuld van. Ik was gewoon dom en had beter moeten weten. In plaats daarvan heb ik me als een verliefde schooljongen laten verleiden. Ik doe mijn mond al open om te protesteren, hoezo laten verleiden? Maar hij legt snel zijn vinger op mijn lippen en praat door Ja, je hebt me verleid. Niet op de manier die je denkt. Je hebt me op een onschuldige manier verleid. Geloof me dat kan ook. Ik zag de bui al weken in de lucht hangen en ik probeerde je af te stoten door onaardig tegen je te doen. Dat zal je vast gemerkt hebben, maar in werkelijkheid wilde ik niks liever dan door jou verleid worden en ik met mijn stomme hoofd heb dat laten gebeuren ook. Ik sta met open mond naar hem te kijken. Ik had verwacht dat hij mij weer de schuld zou geven van alles en in het begin leek het ook zo. De manier waarop hij over verleiding begon. Ik heb nu geen woorden meer over. Op de een of andere manier voelt deze bekentenis ook niet goed. Hij doet net alsof hij de grote sukkel is geweest die zich heeft laten verleiden. Ik bedoel ok het is niet alleen mijn schuld, maar ook zeker niet alleen de zijne. Als ik terugdenk aan de manier waarop mijn lichaam op hem reageerde had ik nooit op tijd kunnen stoppen. Ik reageerde net zo gretig op zijn handen op mijn lichaam, als hij op mij toen ik op mijn beurt zijn lichaam verkende. Praat toch niet zo raar. Ik snap helemaal niks van jou. Eerst is het allemaal mijn schuld en zeg je dat ik me als een slet heb gedragen en dan zeg je dat ik je onschuldig verleid heb. Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet denken en ik wil er ook helemaal niet over praten_

----------


## Laimela

Keep it up meid


Ik wacht op een vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## Soussia'86

You go girl! Tbarkellah 3liek!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Amor25

Hi lady
Zo, dit stukje is gelezen. 
Op naar de volgende.

Was het maar nu al zomervakantie. 
Ik zie mezelf nu al liggen op het strand.  :Smilie:  

Succes!!

Gr
Amor

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja meid
ga verder met je verhaal  :knipoog: 

 :kusgrijs:

----------


## arifgirly

NA NANANANA NA NA NANANAN DAM RIGHT YOUR STORY IS SO COOL! DAM RIGHT YOUR STORY RULEZZZ! 
YOUR STORY BRINGS IS SO FINE! THAT IS RIGHT IT IS BETTER THEN MINE!! hahahahahahahahhaa
kussssssssssssssss
GA ZO DOOR!!!!

----------


## Naima_xx

Wajowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Dit verhaal is te gek voor woorden!!!
Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!

Ik ben verlieft  :Iluvu:  geworden op dit verhaal, walah!!


Een hele dikke kus, Naima

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Naima_xx_ 
> *Wajowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Dit verhaal is te gek voor woorden!!!
> Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!
> 
> Ik ben verlieft  geworden op dit verhaal, walah!!
> 
> 
> Een hele dikke kus, Naima*


Ik ook, het is echt goed h  :duim:  

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

Haii,

Jullie zijn allemaal TOPPIE gewoon. ik vind jullie reacties echt cool om te lezen  :grote grijns:  
Ik zal proberen zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan, maadag kan ik past een neiuw bericht posten want al mn spulen liggen op school en vanaf donderdag ben ik altijd vrij...( ik werk nooit thuis, amper tijd  :Wink:  you know).
Kunnen jullie pls zolang wachten...  :huil:  Dan zet ik maandag een extra lang vervolg ok? I promise and i always keep my promises  :cheefbek:  

Prettig weekend allemaal!!  :melig2:  

Saphy  :Smilie:

----------


## arifgirly

OKE OKE ALLEEN OMDAT JE VERHAAL ZO GEWELDIG IS  :Mad:   :nijn:  la lal lallalalala hahahah nee klaar,  :maf2:  
hele hele hele hele GROTE dikke dikke kussssss(moet je wel door gaan he)

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door arifgirly_ 
> *OKE OKE ALLEEN OMDAT JE VERHAAL ZO GEWELDIG IS   la lal lallalalala hahahah nee klaar,  
> hele hele hele hele GROTE dikke dikke kussssss(moet je wel door gaan he)*


Ik zal zeker doorgaan! Alleen wel pas maandag...You rock girlyy  :handbang:

----------


## arifgirly

:party:   :ole:  joejoejoejoejoejoejoejoe nee joh, jouw verhaal is droevig maar ik wordt er blij van(als ik een vervolgje zien dan he)  :ninja:  WIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEHHHHHH my rocks but your thhaaaaaa best writer!!!!!!! ceep on trakting me, oh nee ceep on writing!!
kooooessss(sorry ben in vreemde melige bui)

----------


## arifgirly

dit nog een hele hele hele hele hele hele grooooooooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee KOOOESSSSIE [GLOW=darkred]VAN MOI!![/GLOW]

----------


## saphronie

Marokko verloren  :droef:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja heel jammer  :huil:  
ik hoop dat je ons weer kunt opvrolijken met een vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## saphronie

_ Ik grijp naar mijn voorhoofd, omdat ik een scherpe hoofdpijn voel opkomen. Daarna begint het te bonken in mijn slapen. Ik doe een stap achteruit, want zijn aanwezigheid maakt het alleen maar erger. Van verre herken ik al de muskusgeur van zijn aftershave vermengd met zijn lichaamsgeur, waarvan ik nog weet dat het een heerlijke geur is. Ik voel nu ook een misselijkheid opkomen. Ik kijk om me heen, maar dat maakt het alleen maar erger. Ik dwing mezelf stil te staan. 
Gaat het wel met je? Hoor ik Sherif bezorgd vragen. 
Ik wilde je echt niet van streek maken. Het spijt me. Als het onderwerp je van streek maakt, zal ik het er voorlopig niet meer over hebben. Alleen zodat je dit weet: het is onze beide verantwoordelijkheid, wat er ook in de toekomst gebeurt. Onthoud dat, dan zal ik er verder over ophouden. Hij loopt door de trap af, ten teken dat ik ook moet doorlopen. Ik denk over zijn laatste woorden na. Wat bedoelde hij ermee? Mijn hoofdpijn wordt steeds heftiger. Waarschijnlijk ga ik meteen door naar huis. Het dagje winkelen is er ook niet meer bij. Ik wou dat ik de H&M had overgeslagen tot het laatste moment, dan was dit misschien allemaal niet gebeurt, maar het lot beslist nog altijd. 

Bij de deuropening van de H&M staan we stil. Ik wil gedag zeggen en weg wezen, maar hij houd me weer tegen. Wat ik net wilde zeggen is, als je me niet aardig vindt, doe dan tenminste alsof. Niet iedereen hoeft door te hebben dat je me niet mag. Want zelfs je zus, die soms wel doofstom lijkt, vroeg aan me wat ik je had aangedaan, omdat je niets meer zij of van je liet horen. Je moeder is heel erg verdrietig omdat je niet meer naar je zus gaat. We gaan samen naar Marokko, kan je in die tijd niet doen alsof? Dat is het enige dat ik je wilde vragen.
Hij heeft gelijk, ik heb me als een gek gedragen de laatste tijd. Ik stortte me maar op mijn werk en school en keek niet op of om. Natuurlijk hadden ze in de gaten gekregen dat ik mijn zus en zwager negeerde. Waar zie ik ze eigenlijk voor aan, het zou heel raar zijn geweest als ze het niet hadden opgemerkt. Het is tenslotte heel raar dat ik helemaal geen interesse heb getoond voor mijn zus en vooral omdat ze zwanger is en waar ik heel blij over zou moeten zijn. Ik zou ook heel blij zijn geweest, als de baby van iemand anders was geweest. Ik schrik van me gedachtes, nee Nassria en Sherif verdienen en elkaar. Beiden al even egostisch aan henzelf denkend. Ik weet dat het niet waar is, maar soms heb je iets nodig om in te geloven om jezelf sterker te maken. Je hebt gelijk. Ik zal me voortaan heel normaal gedragen, net zoals ik deed voordat.. Ik krijg een brok in mijn keel en sla mijn ogen neer, na even te hebben doorgeslikt ga ik door Nou je weet wel wat ik wil zeggen. Daarvoor hadden we ook al niet zo een goede band en ik ben nooit hecht met Nassria geweest, dus dat zal wel loslopen. Hij kijkt me zwijgend aan en knikt dan. Ok dan hebben we dat ook geregeld. Gaat het nog met je hoofdpijn? Ik zag je net over je slapen wrijvenlegt hij uit bij mijn verbaasde blik. Je wrijft altijd bij je slapen als je hoofdpijn hebt. Als ik jou was zou ik lekker naar huis gaan en gaan liggen tot het over is. Die boodschappen komen heus wel nog. Ik wil protesteren, alleen al omdat ik dat doe uit gewoonte, maar ik heb er gewoon het puf niet meer voor. Ik wil alleen maar naar huis en slapen tot alles weg is. Ik knik naar hem en bedank hem voor de tip. Dan loop ik weg naar de bushalte. Ik voel zijn ogen in mijn rug. Ik denk eraan dat hij de hele tijd weg was en dat zijn zus en Nassria niet eens wat gemerkt hebben. 

De hoofdpijn zakt naar mijn achterhoofd waar hij naar blijft nabonken, maar de misselijkheid wordt steeds erger. In de bus zit ik constant te kokhalzen en ik ben blij als ik eindelijk thuis ben. Ik ren meteen naar de badkamer en geef over, en nog een keer, keer op keer, tot ik helemaal leeg ben en er niks over is. Mijn moeder komt de kamer binnen en ziet me daar staan naast de wasbak. Oh meisje, meskiena, ben je ziek? Je moet ook niet zoveel werken, dat is niet goed voor je. Zie je nu wat er van komt? Ze pakt een washandje en omdat ik geen kracht meer over heb in mijn arme spoelt ze mijn gezicht en ondersteund me naar mijn kamer. Ik ga liggen en doe mijn ogen dicht. Het licht doet pijn aan mijn ogen. Ik voel dat mijn moeder naast me komt zitten, het matras zakt weg. Ze zucht eens en zegt dan Meisje wat is er de laatste tijd toch met je aan de hand?Ik weet niks te zeggen, dus zeg ik maar niks en doe net of ik in slaap gevallen ben. Ik hoor haar iets mompelen in haarzelf en ze staat dan op om me toe te dekken en mijn kamerdeur dicht te doen. Nog een tijdje blijf ik zo stil liggen tot de slaap me overmand en me meeneemt in een diepe bodemloze diepte._

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel mooi !!!  :grote grijns: 


 :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *heel mooi !!! 
> 
> 
> *


dank je lieverd  :blozen:

----------


## The_Alicia

Zoals altijd weer een toppertje.  :grote grijns:  

Ik wacht weer op een vervolg,...Saprohnie is ze misschien zwanger?  :wow:  

Niet te lang he,...  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Zoals altijd weer een toppertje.  
> 
> Ik wacht weer op een vervolg,...Saprohnie is ze misschien zwanger?  
> 
> Niet te lang he,... *


beroepsgeheim  :tik:

----------


## The_Alicia

:watte?:  kan gewoon niet anders. Zo spannend,...

Nu je toch online bent, wil je niet pleaseeeee een lange vervolg plaatsen? Voor mij?  :Smilie:  

Dan kan ik nu gaan slapen en morgen vroeg op me stage lezen. Okeeee,.....? Thanxxx,....ik wist wel dat je het voor mij zou doen  :grote grijns:   :knipoog: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> * kan gewoon niet anders. Zo spannend,...
> 
> Nu je toch online bent, wil je niet pleaseeeee een lange vervolg plaatsen? Voor mij?  
> 
> Dan kan ik nu gaan slapen en morgen vroeg op me stage lezen. Okeeee,.....? Thanxxx,....ik wist wel dat je het voor mij zou doen  
> 
> *


Ooww schat het spijt me, maar ik ben met het andere verhaal bezig geweest van mij "onweerstaanbare charme", staat ook op dit forum...misschien vind je dat ook wel een leuke story?
ik zal proberen morgen te posten op die deze ok, maar kan niks beloven, want heb deze week weer kilo's presentaties... :frons:   :frons:   :frons: 

kuss

Saphy

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Meid_ 
_Das lang geleden_  :blowen:  
 :student:  _Ik wou gewoon effe zeggen, dat je Prachtige - Mooie - Leuke - Spannende.....vervolgen hebt geplaats_ 
_En ik heb daarjuist ook je andere verhaal gelezen_ *Onweerstaanbare Charme* 
_Echt TOPPIE verhaal van je..........ik ben blij dat je ermee begonnen bent_ 
_Ik zal nu proberen meer tijd te spenderen om jou Mooie - Prachtige.....verhalen te lezen_ 


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey Meid 
> Das lang geleden  
>  Ik wou gewoon effe zeggen, dat je Prachtige - Mooie - Leuke - Spannende.....vervolgen hebt geplaats 
> En ik heb daarjuist ook je andere verhaal gelezen Onweerstaanbare Charme 
> Echt TOPPIE verhaal van je..........ik ben blij dat je ermee begonnen bent 
> Ik zal nu proberen meer tijd te spenderen om jou Mooie - Prachtige.....verhalen te lezen 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey a missy,

Haaha, ik dacht al, waar blijft ze nou! Mijn trouwe fan  :grote grijns: 
Ey tof dat je er weer bent. En ik vind het ook leuk dat je mijn verhalen leest. Ik zat nog te twijvelen om ermee te beginnen, omdta ik het momenteel zo druk was, maar kon het gewooon niet laten eeen begin te typen en het verhaal een beetje te vormen. Natuurlijk ga ik bij deze ook nog verder, maar in ieder geval na morgen pas, want heb weer tentamens  :plet:   :kalasnikov:  

Thallah he!

Saphy

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door The_Alicia_ 
> *Zoals altijd weer een toppertje.  
> 
> Ik wacht weer op een vervolg,...Saprohnie is ze misschien zwanger?  
> 
> Niet te lang he,... *


Ja, ik denk ook dat ze zwanger is...
Ik wacht met spanning op het vervolg.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## mocrogirl16

he meisiej ik zie dat je online bnt ga je een vervolg voor ons plaatsen?? please  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  

VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door mocrogirl16_ 
> *he meisiej ik zie dat je online bnt ga je een vervolg voor ons plaatsen?? please  
> 
> VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG VERVOLG
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     *


haha ik zal kijken  :grote grijns:

----------


## saphronie

*Sherif* 

_Ongeduldig sta ik bij de uitgang van de Miss Etam, wat die vrouwen nu niet weer verzinnen. We zijn al minstens drie rondjes door de stad geweest en nog zijn ze niet klaar. Voor de honderdste keer vandaag lijkt het wel, kijk ik op mijn horloge. Het is al half 6 en we hadden bij mijn zogenaamde schoonouders afgesproken. Ik ben nu al een tijdje met Nassria getrouwd en nog beschouw ik ze niet als mijn schoonouders, misschien zou dat wel zo geweest zijn als mijn huwelijk wat normaler was geweest. Die zwangerschap, daar was niemand op bedacht. Als ik dit had geweten was ik dan van tevoren met haar getrouwd? Vraag ik me af. Ik denk het wel, hoe kon ik nou weten dat ik zou vallen voor haar zusje. Ik bedoel, zet ze naast elkaar en je ziet absoluut geen een gelijkenis. Dat verbaast me nog altijd het meest. Maar ja daar is nu niks aan te doen. 

Ik kijk nog eens richting de vrouwen en ik zie ze eindelijk met hun volle tassen naar buiten lopen, of is het eigenlijk waggelen, want door het gelach en de zware tassen komen ze amper vooruit. Het lijkt wel of we gaan emigreren in plaats van 3 weken vakantie zoveel nemen de vrouwen mee. Ik ben absoluut niet verbaasd dat mijn zus Khalida met Nassria op kan schieten. Ik heb vanaf het begin geweten dat ze elkaar zouden mogen. Ze zijn een beetje hetzelfde soort mensen kan je zeggen. Khalida is mijn zus wel, maar we hebben absoluut niks gemeen. Khalida lijkt veel meer op mijn broer Samir, beide zijn ze weinig verantwoordelijk en denken ze nooit na over wat de gevolgen van hun daden zijn. Nee, dan kan je mij beter het tegenovergestelde noemen. Ik denk wel twintig keer na voor ik iets doe. 

Met een grimas denk ik aan de laatste keer Met Ouasima samen. Nou ok wat haar betreft ben ik altijd zo onnadenkend. Dan lijkt het net alsof ik mijn hoofd verloren heb. Achteraf sla ik mezelf altijd op mijn hoofd, omdat ik niet kan geloven zoiets stoms te hebben gedaan of gezegd, maar jah dat is achteraf. Wat is het toch met dat meisje dat mij zo aantrekt. In mijn leven heb ik vele mooie meiden gezien en ben ik zelfs mee om gegaan, maar nog nooit heb ik zo een sterke aantrekkingskracht gevoeld. Ik vervloek mezelf voor de zwakheid die ik voel bij haar. Stond ik altijd bekend om mijn koele karakter, sla ik nu een verschrikkelijke flater. Natuurlijk alleen bij mezelf, maar zoals ik de situatie nu bekijk kan ik niet voorkomen dat alles tegen het licht loopt binnenkort. Ik hou mijn hart vast. Als alleen maar dat gedoe was geregeld met Nassria, dan was ik vrij geweest om te doen wat ik wil. Ik zou zeker al weten wat ik zou willen: Ouasima, geen twijfel mogelijk. Nog een paar maanden, insha-allah komt dan alles goed, als het al niet te laat is dan denk ik onwillekeurig bedroefd._

----------


## mocrogirl16

_[FONT=courier new][GLOW=crimson]topie meid !!![/F  ONT]  [/GLOW]  en nog een vervolg pleas   dada(K)  _

----------


## saphronie

hmmm, nu moet ik toch weer eraan werken  :Smilie: 
Binnekort weer ok meissie?
Want vind je trouwens van me andre verhaal? ook leuk?  :grote grijns: 
Jah k be nieuwsgierig haha

kussiess

Saphy

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *beroepsgeheim *


ahahahaha
ale meid ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal  :grote grijns:

----------


## sjahrazed

Hey Saphronie

dit is echt de max van een verhaal ik heb het in bijna 2 uur tijd volledig uitgelezen in een stuk het is echt zo goed je hebt talent meid doe zeker voorten ik heb zo een vermoeden dat Ouasima zwanger is heb ik soms gelijk  :argwaan:  ?

doe zeker voort 

bousa Naoual

----------


## hasna_the_best

top vervolg meid

petje af

----------


## The_Alicia

Saphronie,...het word echt tijd dat je weer een vervolg plaats. Laat je mij en je lezers wachten...en je andere verhaal is ook een toppertje  :grote grijns: 

Ga snel verder ok? 

 :zwaai:  Thella,..Beslama

----------


## saphronie

hejj
bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties, maar ik kan vanwege de vakantie hierzo niet schrijven voor n weekje...
Ik schrijf zo snel mogelijk als k weer op school ben ok  :Smilie: 

tnxxx

kuss 

Saphy

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *hejj
> bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties, maar ik kan vanwege de vakantie hierzo niet schrijven voor n weekje...
> Ik schrijf zo snel mogelijk als k weer op school ben ok 
> 
> tnxxx
> 
> kuss 
> 
> Saphy*


We zijn verslaafd dus we blijven heus wel wachten op het vervolg.
Doe maar rustig aan meid, we understand.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *hejj
> bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties, maar ik kan vanwege de vakantie hierzo niet schrijven voor n weekje...
> Ik schrijf zo snel mogelijk als k weer op school ben ok 
> 
> tnxxx
> 
> kuss 
> 
> Saphy*


Heey Saphy,

Ik ben een nieuwe fan van jou!!!

Ik vind het een prachtige verhaal!!! 

O ik hoop alleen maar dat ze niet zwanger is,

Jammer dat je pas over een week weer schrijft  :frons: 
Maar ik begijp het wel

Ik hoop dat ik snel iets van je lees!!!

Goetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

SAPHRONIEEEEE
ik lees nu 2 dagen je verhaal en ihet is echt een leuk verhaaaal!
ga gauw weer verder schat
coessaaa
MissCousCous

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *We zijn verslaafd dus we blijven heus wel wachten op het vervolg.
> Doe maar rustig aan meid, we understand.
> 
> Thella, beslama *


I hope so.....Maar in het begin dacht ik altijd. ik laat mn fans nooit wachten, cause i know how it feels....maar nu doe ik het toch  :frons: 
Het lijtk wle of ik steeds minder tijd heb om te schrijven...maar dna savonds in je ed komen al die ideen....en dan denk je. shiiiit had ik nu maar n computer hierzo  :duizelig:  
Maar hej er komen zeker nog vervolgen, maar wel pas maandag denk ik als ik weer naar school ga. in deze gekkenhuis hier kan ik niet werken...vandaar dat alles ook op mn schoolcomputer staat. Toch genoeg tussenuren snappie...  :hihi:  

Maar bedankt voor je reacties!!! je bent n echte lieverd hoor.  :vlammen:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Heey Saphy,
> 
> Ik ben een nieuwe fan van jou!!!
> 
> Ik vind het een prachtige verhaal!!! 
> 
> O ik hoop alleen maar dat ze niet zwanger is,
> 
> ...


Ohh wat tof, dat ik jou als nieuwe fan heb!!
Ik zal proberen maandag meteen door te schrijven, en ondertussen een aantal ideen uitschrijven ok  :Smilie: 

stay tuned!  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *SAPHRONIEEEEE
> ik lees nu 2 dagen je verhaal en ihet is echt een leuk verhaaaal!
> ga gauw weer verder schat
> coessaaa
> MissCousCous*


tnxx sweety! blij dat jet het leuk vind :Smilie:

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Ohh wat tof, dat ik jou als nieuwe fan heb!!
> Ik zal proberen maandag meteen door te schrijven, en ondertussen een aantal ideen uitschrijven ok 
> 
> stay tuned! *



 :grote grijns: 

 :Cool: 

Is goed lieverd.
Maar krijgen we wel dan een hele grote vervolg?  :stout: 

Het is echt een leuk verhaal!

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## JAMILAKE

salaam mohalajkom

hier is nog een nieuwe fan bijgekomen  :blij:   :nijn:  

ik vind het een bangelijke verhaal en hoop dat je snel een vervolgje gaat plaatsen........

hou jullie nog goed


beslama  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## arifgirly

jamalika, wahhaha ik vind die naam echt gevaarlijk klinken maar goed tof verhaal is het zeker! saphroni zo snel mogelijk door gaan!


kuuuuusssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Lieverd_ 
_Ik zie dat je al een tijdje niet hebt geschreven, wanneer ga je verder_   :Confused:  
_Je verhaal is gewoonweg PRACHTIG_ 
_Laat nog wat van je horen.........._ 

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey Lieverd 
> Ik zie dat je al een tijdje niet hebt geschreven, wanneer ga je verder   
> Je verhaal is gewoonweg PRACHTIG 
> Laat nog wat van je horen.......... 
> 
> Thella 
> Missy*


Als ik weer op school ben....vandaag dus.
Ik zal zo proberen een vervolgje te schrijven en dan te posten, maar dat posten komt dan wel later denk ik want k heb zo weer les. Maar ag wel even tussendoor schrijven..
bedankt voor je reactie lieverd  :blozen:  

Saphy

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:wohaa:  er komt een vervolg aan
dank je wel  :grote grijns:

----------


## saphronie

*Sherif* 

_Ik neem de tassen aan en gooi ze in de kofferbak. Lachend gaan de dames samen achterin zitten om nog wat na te kletsen. Ik zet gas naar de huis van Khalida een kleine 20 kilometer rijden vanaf de stad. Het begint al aardig donker te worden en ik zet er aardig plankgas op, want we hadden al op weg moeten zijn naar mijn schoonouders. We hadden weer belooft om daar te gaan eten, aangezien Nassria er geen tijd meer voor heeft gehad. Ook vanwege de drukte voor de vakantie. Bij het huis van Khalida aangekomen zie ik net een man vertrekken, en onbekende man, want ik heb hem nooit eerder gezien. Als ik parkeer draai ik me om naar mijn zus. 

Met een bedenkelijk gezicht vraag ik haar Wie is die man, die net vertrok bij jullie huis?
Ik zie haar een beetje schrikken, maar ik zie net echt in waarom ze dat doet, dus herhaal ik de vraag ongeduldig nog een keer. Zo een moeilijke vraag is het toch niet? Ik zie dat ze met tegenzin haar mond open doet en bijna onhoorbaar zegt dat het de vriend van haar man is. Ik kijk haar verbaasd aan. Daarvoor hoeft ze toch niet te schrikken. Als hij alleen een vriend is, dan is dat toch goed. Ik ken mijn zus langer dan vandaag en voel dat er meer is, maar ik laat het er voorlopig bij zitten. Het heeft toch geen zin, want als Khalida iets niet wilt vertellen dan hoor je het ook niet. Ze stapt nu snel uit, de gezellige sfeer tussen de dames van net is verdwenen. 

Ze groet snel en loopt naar de voordeur waar haar man meteen de deur opentrekt. Die stondblijkbaar al te wachten. Ik zie hoe hij haar naar binnentrekt en nog een keer mijn richting uitkijkt en een hand op steekt ter begroeting. Voordat ik terug kan groeten is de deur al dicht. Enigszins nieuwsgierig naar wat er aan de hand is, blijf ik naar het huis staren totdat Nassria mij sarcastisch vraagt of ik misschien een gat in het huis probeer te kijken. Nog steeds bedenkelijk draai ik me naar haar om. Ik realiseer me ineens dat zij net eens heeft gevraagd aan Khalida wie die man was. Ik ken haar al lang genoeg om te bedenken dat ze hem waarschijnlijk moet kennen. Als ze hem niet zou kennen zou ze de eerste zijn in de rij om te vragen wie die man was. Maar aangezien ik al zeker weet dat ik het niet zal horen, draai ik me weer om en geef ik plankgas richting de andere kant van de stad. Ik heb weinig zin om leugens aan te horen van haar.

De deur wordt open getrokken en we worden begroet door mijn schoonmoeder. Nog even hartelijk en beleefd als altijd. Je zou kunnen zeggen dat een man zijn schoonmoeder wel een beetje moet kennen na een tijd, maar ik krijg werkelijk geen hoogte van haar. Aan de ene kant heb ik de indruk dat zij en Nassria wel tweelingzielen hebben kunnen zijn als ik ze samen bekijk, maar aan de andere kant twijfel ik eraan. Ze is namelijk wel altijd eerlijk en oprecht. Ook dit blijde onthaal vind ik er heel erg oprecht uitzien, terwijl als Nassria ervoor in de plaats stond, ik zeker weet dat ze die moeite niet zou nemen. Dus op die manier intrigeert haar moeder mij. Over mijn schoonvader heb ik weinig te zeggen. Dat is een goede, oprechte man, altijd in voor een praatje en bovendien betrouwbaar.

We lopen de huiskamer binnen. Als ik langzaam ongemerkt om me heen kijk, zie ik helemaal niks van Ouasima. Waar is ze? Normaal zou ze allang hier zijn om mee te helpen serveren met haar moeder. Zo is ze wel. Of ze nu ziek is of het druk heeft. Ze helpt standaard haar moeder. Als we met zijn allen aan het eten zijn, vraagt mijn schoonvader waar is Ouasima vandaag eigenlijk? Ik heb haar helemaal niet gezien. Tussen twee happen door vertelt haar moeder dat ze vandaag ziek thuiskwam van de stad en dat ze zich niet lekker voelde en had overgegeven en sindsdien op bed ligt te slapen. Met een naar gevoel luister ik naar het verhaal. Ik geef mezelf de schuld. Ik heb haar natuurlijk van streek gemaakt, het arme kind. Net of ze zelf niet weet wat er allemaal aan de hand is, heb ik haar de les voor zitten wijzen. Ik had rekening moeten houden met haar gevoelens. Ik voel me nu een echte klootzak.

Na het eten gaat iedereen een beetje losjes zitten en een beetje kletsen over vandaag en tv kijken. Ik ga naar de badkamer boven om mijn gezicht en handen te wassen. Eenmaal daar aangekomen voel ik de verleiding om even een kijkje te gaan nemen bij Ouasima, maar zou ik dat nu wel doen. Wie weet wil ze wel helemaal niet zien en maak ik het alleen maar erger. Met mijn hand op de klink blijf ik staan om te luisteren of er iemand aankomt. Het laatste wat ik wil is haar in verlegenheid brengen. Ik druk de klink naar beneden en loop naar binnen. Ze ligt met de rug naar mij toe. Ik loop langzaam om het bed heen en ze haar helemaal in elkaar gekrompen op het bed liggen. Ze is heel bleek en ik kan nu heel goed zien dat ze wallen onder haar ogen heeft. Ze zal wel een tijdje niet genoeg geslapen hebben. Ze heeft zich de laatste tijd ook kapot gewerkt. Precies hetzelfde wat ik heb gedaan trouwens, om te proberen niet meer aan haar te denken, dus ik weet hoe het voelt. Toch wenste ik dat ik iets voor haar kon doen. Ik kan haar het beste nog meer tijd gunnen, dat is het beste denk ik. In mijn hart wil ik alleen maar bij haar in de buurt zijn en vasthouden en nooit meer los laten, maar mijn hoofd spreekt een andere taal en verteld me zo ver mogelijk bij haar uit de buurt te blijven. Ik doe hier niet alleen haar en mezelf pijn, maar ook andere mensen in onze omgeving. Ik loop een stuk naar het bed, til de deken op en dek haar opnieuw toe. Ze gaat even verliggen, maar valt dan weer stil in haar slaap terug. Met een zwaar gevoel in mij hart loop ik naar de deur en sluit ik die zachtjes achter me. Beneden aangekomen kondig ik aan dat het tijd is om naar huis te gaan. Nassria protesteert. Normaal blijf ik ook we langer, maar nu kan ik het niet meer uit houden om met Ouasima in n huis te zijn. Ik MOET haar vergeten, dat is het beste voor iedereen._

----------


## elbi_girl

leuk weer een top vervolgje xxxxx

----------


## Samieraatje

Keep on the good work!!!!  :blij: 

Plaats snel een vervolg lieverd het is super-spannend!!!

Kusje
Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## The_Alicia

Saphy,

Neeeeeeeee hij mag haar niet vergeten,....ze horen bij elkaar  :grote grijns: 

Ga pleaseee snel weer verder.

Kisses,
Alicia  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

[GLOW=blue]*Allemaal bedankt voor jullie leuke reacties!!
Ik zal proberen zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan*    [/GLOW] 

Alicia, don't worry  :knipoog: 
Jou verhaal is echt fantastisch joh, ik ben op de helft. Ik ga morgen de rest lezen. Nu heb k net helemaal even zitten concentreren om vervolgje te schrijven bij mn andre verhaal..maar ej doet et echt goed meid!  :duim:

----------


## Amor25

Hi Lady S.,

Ik heb je verhaaltje weer met plezier gelezen. 
Ben weer op de hoogte van de gebeurtenissen.

Het blijft nog steeds spannend.

Nu ga ik je andere verhaal lezen, kijken hoe dat is.
Ik heb het gevoel dat het wel goed zit of niet????

Doe lekker rustig met schrijven, w8 lekker tot er een aantal
pagina's zijn geschreven. Leest wat beter.

Succes nog

Gr
Amor25

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Amor25_ 
> *Hi Lady S.,
> 
> Ik heb je verhaaltje weer met plezier gelezen. 
> Ben weer op de hoogte van de gebeurtenissen.
> 
> Het blijft nog steeds spannend.
> 
> Nu ga ik je andere verhaal lezen, kijken hoe dat is.
> ...


Haii ,

leuk dat je weer een berichtje post. Ik vind et altijd tof om wat van jou te horen. dat weet je..

Jah je hebt groot gelijk hoor, dat heb ik zelf ook. Langere stukken leest wat makkelijker, alleen als je wacht op langere stukken dan kan ik soms heel lang niet posten of van me laten horen, dus post ik geleidelijk wta kortere stukken en dna weet ook iedereen dta ik eraan werk snap je... :Smilie: 

Nou ik spreek je nog wel he..

Saphy

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *I hope so.....Maar in het begin dacht ik altijd. ik laat mn fans nooit wachten, cause i know how it feels....maar nu doe ik het toch 
> Het lijtk wle of ik steeds minder tijd heb om te schrijven...maar dna savonds in je ed komen al die ideen....en dan denk je. shiiiit had ik nu maar n computer hierzo  
> Maar hej er komen zeker nog vervolgen, maar wel pas maandag denk ik als ik weer naar school ga. in deze gekkenhuis hier kan ik niet werken...vandaar dat alles ook op mn schoolcomputer staat. Toch genoeg tussenuren snappie...  
> 
> Maar bedankt voor je reacties!!! je bent n echte lieverd hoor. *


Ja soms is het wel moeilijk om te wachten maar in jouw geval en in dat van sommige andere mensen hier, weten we dat we een vervolg gaan krijgen, ongeacht hoe lang het duurt. Sommige verhalen worden gewoon niet verder gezet, soms is dat niet erg omdat het geen goed verhaal was (of toch geen verhaal dat in je hoofd blijft zitten en waar je over nadenkt), maar sommigen zijn echt goed zoals "Ware liefde van 3 jaar, of toch niet" en ik vind het echt jammer dat er geen vervolg meer komt.

Maar ja, ik ben heel blij dat er nog vervolgen gaan komen van jouw verhaal want het is echt een prachtig verhaal, niet alleen deze maar ook je ander verhaal is super! 
You go girl!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai: 

Ps:  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Ja soms is het wel moeilijk om te wachten maar in jouw geval en in dat van sommige andere mensen hier, weten we dat we een vervolg gaan krijgen, ongeacht hoe lang het duurt. Sommige verhalen worden gewoon niet verder gezet, soms is dat niet erg omdat het geen goed verhaal was (of toch geen verhaal dat in je hoofd blijft zitten en waar je over nadenkt), maar sommigen zijn echt goed zoals "Ware liefde van 3 jaar, of toch niet" en ik vind het echt jammer dat er geen vervolg meer komt.
> 
> Maar ja, ik ben heel blij dat er nog vervolgen gaan komen van jouw verhaal want het is echt een prachtig verhaal, niet alleen deze maar ook je ander verhaal is super! 
> You go girl!
> 
> Thella, beslama 
> 
> Ps: *


thxxxx, 

Al weer verras je me met een coole reactie  :grote grijns: 

jah klopt, is wel enigzins zonde ja dat ze het ooit meer afmaken. Voor dat verhaal dat je net noemde.Ik heb het ook gelezen en ik vond het ook best leuk, maar jah niks aan te doen toch.
maar don't worry wta dta betreft. Als ik iets niet afmaak is wer iets ergs aan de hand hahaha. Wat dta betreft heb ik een soort fobie ontwikkeld. Ik moet altijd afmaken aan wta ik begonnen ben....zo ben ik al van kleins af aan  :engel:  
maar goed, ik ga er nu vandoor. K heb net stuk gepost bij mijn andre verhaal ......enjoy!  :Smilie: 

-X-

Saphy

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *thxxxx, 
> 
> Al weer verras je me met een coole reactie 
> 
> jah klopt, is wel enigzins zonde ja dat ze het ooit meer afmaken. Voor dat verhaal dat je net noemde.Ik heb het ook gelezen en ik vond het ook best leuk, maar jah niks aan te doen toch.
> maar don't worry wta dta betreft. Als ik iets niet afmaak is wer iets ergs aan de hand hahaha. Wat dta betreft heb ik een soort fobie ontwikkeld. Ik moet altijd afmaken aan wta ik begonnen ben....zo ben ik al van kleins af aan  
> maar goed, ik ga er nu vandoor. K heb net stuk gepost bij mijn andre verhaal ......enjoy! 
> 
> ...


Moehiem, zolang jij en nog een paar anderen (namen kan ik niet noemen, is niet zo lief voor die anderen) verder gaan ben ik tevreden en kom ik altijd naar dit forum. 

Thella beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Moehiem, zolang jij en nog een paar anderen (namen kan ik niet noemen, is niet zo lief voor die anderen) verder gaan ben in tevreden en kom ik altijd naar dit forum. 
> 
> Thella beslama *


I think I got it  :duim:

----------


## Amiticia

:Iluvu:  :Iluvu: 
Dit is het enige wat ik te zeggen heb over dit verhaal!

Ze zal toch niet zwanger zijn?  :frons:

----------


## Samieraatje

Heeeeeeey waar blijft onze vervolg??????????

Ga gauw verder oke?

Kusjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

Ik zal vandaag proberen een vervolg te plaatsen...

Verder allemaal bedankt voor jullie reacties. I love it  :grote grijns:

----------


## Samieraatje

Thanks Sweety,

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  
 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:  
 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :nijn:  

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

_Ouasima 

De klok slaat 4 uur in de gang en ik word wakker met een rammelende maag. Het is 4 uur hoor ik. Ik kan niet geloven dat ik zolang aan n stuk door heb geslapen. Ik heb zelfs het avondeten gemist. Vandaar mijn honger denk ik. Ik sta op en in verwachting van weer gebonk in mijn hoofd te horen, zet ik mijn handen op mijn hoofd, maar ik voel niks. Het slaapje heeft dus wel geholpen. Nou ja slaapje, ik heb bijna 10 uur achter elkaar geslapen. Snel sta ik op en schiet ik in mijn pantoffels. Ik loop over de overloop, door een kier van de deur naast mijn kamer zie dat mijn broer al thuis is. Gelukkig maar, soms blijft hij buiten tot de volgende ochtend of komt hij zelfs helemaal niet thuis. Net als de vorige keer, toen was hij een week zomaar weg. Gelukkig belde hij wel af en toe naar yemma. 

In een plotseling goed humeur en in de verwachting dat misschien toch alles goed komt, loop ik naar beneden. Ik kan niet verklaren waarom ik me goed voel, maar nu de pijn weg is, besef ik opeens dat ik mijn vakantie niet wil verpesten door een paar stomme problemen. Ik ga lekker vakantie houden en chillen met vriendinnen! Schuif al die problemen maar op. Dit kan misschien wel de laatste keer zijn dat ik samen met mijn ouders op vakantie ga denk ik triest, denkend aan de problemen die ik heb. 

Ik trek de oven open en ik zie dat er nog lekkere loempias zitten van eerder die middag. Hmm lekker. Snel verwarm ik ze op in de magnetron om ze daarna met smaak allemaal op te eten. Als ik dan weer boven ben in mijn kamer, probeer ik nog wat te slapen, maar onmogelijk. Ik ka niet meer in slaap komen helaas. Ik pas een lekker boek van onder mijn bed en sla het boek open. Al snel verlies ik me in het boek, tegen half 6 val ik nog even in slaap ten slotte. 
De volgende ochtend ben ik om half 10 wakker. Een beetje laat maar ja. Nadat ik me aangekleed heb loop ik naar beneden. Ik zie yemaa al druk met het huishouden bezig. Ik ga snel naar haar toe en zeg je had me wakker moeten maken yemma, dan had ik je kunnen helpen. Ze kijkt me verbaasd aan en zegt zoo alweer beter? Je was er gisteren beroerd aan toe meisje. Heb je misschien iets verkeerds gegeten of zo? 

Ik weet het niet, misschien wel, maar ik denk dat het eerder komt omdat ik de laatste tijd zo hard heb gewerkt en dat ik me zo moe voelde, nu ben ik lekker uitgerust. 
Ja inderdaad, dat zal het zijn. Je werkte wel heel erg veel de laatste tijd. Dus het gaat nu goed met je he. Ok dan kan je die stofzuiger pakken en me straks boven helpen als je wilt. Beneden heb ik alles al bijna af. Ik rol met mijn ogen, maar ze ziet het niet. We zijn weer terug bij af, maar deze keer ben ik er blij mee._

----------


## saphronie

_In de auto zittend kijk ik nog een laatste keer om naar ons huis. Ik ga weer recht zitten als we de hoek om zijn van ons huis. Mijn vader rijdt eerst langs Nassria haar huis om vandaar uit richting Antwerpen te rijden. Zo gezegd, zo gedaan, zijn we eindelijk op weg. Ik wil nog wel een dutje gaan doen maar ik ben zo enthousiast dat ik recht blijf zitten en overal om me heen kijk. Ik hou ervan om zo te rijden met zijn allen in een busje naar n bestemming. In frankrijk aan gekomen zien we al gauw meerdere busjes, die ook helemaal bepakt zijn. Bij sommige busjes ziet het er verschrikkelijk gevaarlijk uit, zo tot de nok vol zijn ze gestopt. Optimistisch proppen ze hun busjes vol en bepakken ze een imperiaal van 1 meter. Ik moet er zowaar om lachen. Wij hebben zelf niet zoveel meegenomen. We zijn maar met zijn vieren. Ik, mijn broer en mijn ouders, Mijn vader en mijn broer besluiten om de zoveel tijd van plaats te wisselen. Sherif en Nassria rijden dan een keer achter ons en dan weer voor ons, het maakt niet zoveel uit als je n en dezelfde bestemming hebt.

Als snel stoppen we dicht bij een plaatsje in Parijs en stappen we uit. We hebben al heel lang gereden en het is tijd om wat te eten en een beetje uit te rusten. Ik wacht niet eens tot de anderen uitgestapt zijn en iemand mee gaat en loop meteen naar het tankstation, naar de dames wcs. Mijn gezicht ziet er nog een beetje grauw uit, maar dat zal wel komen doordat ik nog niks naar binnen heb gehad. Ik zo in het kleine supermarktje even kijken wat er allemaal is. Ik dep mijn gezicht met koud water en hou mijn polsen een tijdje onder de koude kraan om af te koelen. Het is niet zo heel warm buiten, maar in het busje zelf wel. Mijn kleren plakten aan mijn rug. Ik loop de wc in en trek mijn T-shirt die ik binnen mijn trui aan had uit. Zo dat is al heel wat beter. Opgelucht loop ik weer naar buiten richting de mini supermarkt. Na een tijdje langs de schappen rond gelopen te hebben pak ik twee kaasbroodjes, een cola en nog een chipszak. Ik reken af en loop terug naar de twee autos die bij elkaar geparkeerd staan. Mijn moeder kijkt me verwijtend aan en verdwijnt samen met Nassria in de richting waar ik vandaan kwam. Ik zie dat ze al wat kleedjes op de grond hebben gezet en daar ga ik dan op zitten. Zwijgend eten we dan met zijn allen. Af en toe kijk ik opzij naar Sherif, maar ik durf niet voluit te kijken. We hebben nu al een aantal keer beleefd woorden gewisseld, maar alleen omdat we anders uit de toon zouden vallen en het te veel zou opvallen als we elkaar straal negeerden. Ik zie dat hij al een kleurtje heeft gekregen en dat terwijl de zomer amper begonnen is en we nog niet eens in Marokko zijn. Vergelen met hem zie ik er al helemaal bleek uit. Nog een reden om niet bij hem in de buurt te staan, denk ik zuur. Yemma en Nassria zijn inmiddels terug en zitten al weer honderduit te praten over een paar bekenden die we onderweg zijn tegen gekomen. Mijn vader staat op, rekt zich uit zegt bismillah en vind dat het tijd is om te vertrekken. 

Ik genoot van het zonnetje op mijn gelaat, dus ik protesteerde nog even, maar ik zal dat het geen zin meer zou hebben. Is het nu bij alle families zo dat iedereen zo snel mogelijk in Marokko wil aankomen. Het lijkt soms wel eens een wedstrijd tussen die over beladen busjes op de snelweg. Als het aan mij lag dan deed ik er wel een eeuw over om daar aan te komen. Ik wil alles zien, Parijs, Barcelona, ik heb gehoord dat Bilbao mooi is. Maar dat zit er niet in. Ik neem me voor dat als ik ooit op deze manier naar Marokko ging, ik er een vermogen voor over zou hebben als we wat meer bij mooie plaatsen zouden kunnen stoppen. Zou ik dat eigenlijk wel mee maken. Op dit moment lijkt een gezin haast onbereikbaar voor me. Ik ben geen maagd meer, wat heb ik een man te bieden. Ik sla mezelf voor mijn hoofd dat ik zo stom ben. Ik ga gewoon mijn leven lang studeren en werken, ik hoef toch niet per se te trouwen. Op het moment dat ik het dacht, wist ik al dat het niet waar was. Sinds mijn meisjesjaren was mijn enige droom gelukkig getrouwd zijn en kinderen hebben. Koppig denk ik aan waarom dat niet kan. Zou er iemand genoegen nemen tegenwoordig met een meisje dat geen maagd meer is. Het lijkt wel of het daar alleen maar om draait denk ik kwaad. Ik kom er maar niet omheen. Ik ben optimistisch ingesteld en weiger te denken dat mijn leven nu geruneerd is, maar misschien zal ik het toch maar moeten accepteren. Het is beter om niet te trouwen en mijn grootste droom op te geven dan mijn ouders een schandaal bezorgen. Ik weet dat ze mij nooit tegen mijn zin zouden uithuwelijken. Zo is mijn vader niet en zo zal hij nooit zijn._

----------


## Soussia'86

:ole:  Yeah! Was echt leuk om een lang vervolg te kunnen lezen.
Thx Saphronie, you're the best!

Dikke kus, thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

Dank je  :blozen:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel goed meid
 :duim:   :grote grijns:

----------


## n&a

Hey Saphy, ga aub, aub, aub, aub, aub, aub, aub, aub, aub, aub,...
verder met je verhaal!! K heb mij echt ingeleefd met de personages van het verhaal en nu... jah nu ben ik nog steeds aant wachten op een fantastische vervolg ( die maar ni wil komen )
wil je t doen ver mij???? PLEASE???? PLEASE????
Oke ik wacht van af................................................ .................................................. .................................................. .NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Thx

----------


## saphronie

ooh dank je...

Nieuwe fan  :Smilie: 

Hej maar meis, ik wil wel verder schrijven, maar heb nu ff druk. ik schrijf nog wel verder hoor, alleen t laat nog even o zich wachten ok. Maar ik probeer mn ebst te doen om n vervolgje snel erop te zetten maar niet vandaag denk k  :frons: 

Saphy

----------


## n&a

Moehim is goed!!! K hoop alleen da je ons ni zult vergeten!!! want k ben nog steeds aan het wachten h!!! En inderdaad je hebt er ZEKER een nieuwe fan bij!!!

Vergeet ni dak aant wachten ben..............


MMwaah dikke zoen ver onze schrijfster, 
Doei

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Moehim is goed!!! K hoop alleen da je ons ni zult vergeten!!! want k ben nog steeds aan het wachten h!!! En inderdaad je hebt er ZEKER een nieuwe fan bij!!!
> 
> Vergeet ni dak aant wachten ben..............
> 
> 
> MMwaah dikke zoen ver onze schrijfster, 
> Doei*


hahaha, Ik zie datje nog meer 4 berichten in totaal heb gepost. Ben je hier nieuw?
Als je van mijn soort verhalen leuk vind dan heb ik e r nog een op staan die ik later heb gepost als deze. Hij heet 'onweerstaanbare charme'....
Bedankt voor je berichtjes lieve schat  :hardlach:  

Nee ik zal jullie zeker nooit vergeten hoor  :Cool:  

kuss

Saphy

----------


## n&a

Jah ik ben hier inderdaad nieuw!!! Ik heb al zeker een jaar lang verhaaltjes gelezen op maroc. nl en k vond ze altijd de max.
Maar nadat ik wat is leugen, wat is bedrog, wat is waar begon te lezen dacht ik:"damn dat meisje heeft echt talent" dus heb k me maar ingelogd om het u duidelijk te maken en om te zeggen dat k aant wachten ben op een vervolg!!! Oh ja, onweerstaanbare charme heb ik ook gelezen en die vind ik ook de max!! Daar ben k ook op een vervolg aant wachten!!
Keep on the good work!!!!

Beslama

----------


## The_Alicia

Prachtig prachtig  :romance:  ,....mouhim ga snel verder zodra je kan...

Sweet kisses,
Alicia  :zwaai:

----------


## Samieraatje

WAJOOOOOOOOOOOO Saphy!!!

Zo zpannend!!!! Prachtig meisje  :blij: 

Ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg (HEEL GROOT) erop zet

Kisssssssssssss

Sam
 :zwaai:

----------


## n&a

Heyyyy!!!! Saphy, wanneer ga je nog eens een vervolg plaatsen?
K kom elke dag thuis en hoop dan dat het er op zal staan, maar tot mijn grote spijt................ STAAT HET ER STEEDS NI OP!!! Hoe kun je???
Moehim laat weten wanneer je terug schrijft!! THX anyway.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Heyyyy!!!! Saphy, wanneer ga je nog eens een vervolg plaatsen?
> K kom elke dag thuis en hoop dan dat het er op zal staan, maar tot mijn grote spijt................ STAAT HET ER STEEDS NI OP!!! Hoe kun je???
> Moehim laat weten wanneer je terug schrijft!! THX anyway.*


Ja ik snap het wel. Maar ik zeg alleen precies wanneer ik verder schrijf als ik het ook kan waarmaken snap je, en op dit moment loop ik gewoon over met schoolwerk. Want zoals je misschien al weet schrijf ik deze verhalen op school allemaal, in het weekend werk ik dus niet. En op dit moment is het ene beetje druk, we lopen tegen de derde kwartaal tentamns aan en dan is het weer zover snapje. het is niet zoeer dat ik moet leren, maar veel verslagen moet maken, ik denk dat het over een twee weken minder word. maar ja om nou twee weken lang te wachten met schijven, dat doe ik ook liever niet. Het kan ook best dat ik ergens in het midden weer een stukje ga typen ....daarom kan ik ook niet exact zeggen wanneer er een vervolg gaat komen. Maar ik hoop dat je weet dat die vervolg er in ieder geval komt!
Ik zit op dit moment gewoon in n drukte periode, sorry dat ik jullie allemaal laat wachten, maar dit moet ook gedaan worden he  :Smilie: 

Kuss

Saphronie

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hellow Girly_ 
_Eerst en vooral.....Alles goed ?? met mij gaat het Alhamdoulilah prima_ 
_Ik wou gewwon ff zeggen dat je vervolg even prachtig is als al je andere vervolgen......echt TOPPIE_  :duim:  
_Moehim sweet t'ammusement verder_ 
_Have Fun and Take Care_ 
See Ya Sweety........  :zwaai:

----------


## missjasmin

heey meid ga verder  :Iluvu:  ik ben verliefd op jou verhaal[GLOW=deeppink]goed zo[/GLOW]

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door missjasmin_ 
> *heey meid ga verder  ik ben verliefd op jou verhaal[GLOW=deeppink]goed zo[/GLOW]*


Dank je lieverd. ik vind jou verhaal ook goed!
Ga zo door  :duim: 
Ik ga proberen zo een vervolgje te posten  :Smilie: 
Eerst even typen....

----------


## saphronie

_Slaperig open ik weer een beetje mijn ogen. Ik heb de afgelopen uren in een soort sluimertoestand gezeten. We waren al vroeg van huis vertrokken en het is nu al een uur of halftwee zie ik en ze zijn nog steeds niet gestopt om te slapen. Ik por mijn moeder aan van dat ze er iets van moet zeggen, maar ik zie dat die al een tijd in dromenland is. Ook mijn vader ligt te snurken. Mijn vader en mijn broer zijn al een tijd van plaats gewisseld. Ik ga recht zitten en rek me uit, dan ga ik tussen twee banken in bij mijn broer kijken. Hij rijdt gestaag door de donkere nacht, ik fluister zullen we stoppen? Het is al laat. 
Mijn broer kijkt me even aan en zegt waarom wil je stoppen? Jij bent toch niet degene die rijdt? Ik hoor degene te zijn die klaagt. Ik denk dat als ik mijn broer zo laat hij van plan is de hele nacht door te rijden, dus por ik hem weer in zijn zij en kom deze keer met een goed excuus op de proppen. 
Sherif rijdt al heel de dag, dus hij moet wel doodmoe zijn, jullie denken ook alleen maar aan jezelf. Deze keer antwoord hij niet meteen. Na twee minuten stilte zegt hij ja je hebt gelijk. Ik begin ook een stijve nek te krijgen. Tijd voor een pauze. We stoppen als we net voorbij de grens zijn ok, zo goed? Ik bedank hem voordat hij van gedachten verandert en schuif naar achteren terug op de autobank. 

Ik dut weer een beetje in als het busje abrupt tot stilstand komt. Even blijft het gesuis van de auto nog in mijn oren na klinken als een echo. Pffft, we hebben deze keer echt superlang achter elkaar gereden. Ik gooi de deur open voor wat frisse lucht en loop naar buiten, de koele nachtlucht inademend. De zwarte lucht lijkt lichtgevend, zo bezaaid is hij met al die mooie sterren. Dit vind ik denk ik het mooiste van zo een reis. De open lucht, zo helder. Het geeft je een soort kick, een gevoel van vrijheid. Ik kijk om me heen en zie dat de auto van Sherif vlak achter ons geparkeerd staat. Wat op zich een wonder is, dat hij zo een plaatsje dichtbij de onze vindt, want het parkje is overvol met andere kamperende vakantiegangers. Weer zonder op iemand te wachten loop ik weg naar het gebouw dat blijkbaar restaurant en hotel in n voorstelt. Ik loop direct door naar de dameswcs. Ik zie dat het daar aardig vol is met andere voornamelijk Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ik kijk inde spiegel en zie een verschrikkelijk duf gezicht. Ik blaas mijn haar uit mijn ogen en maak mijn gezicht nat. Opeens is al mijn slaap weg en ben ik plotseling actief. Ik ga het restaurant binnen en koop een paar broodjes en wat te drinken. Ik loop verder het gebouw in en zie een tv staan. Ik ga zitten en blijf een tijd kijken, ondertussen een aantal hapjes nemend en nippend van mijn drinken. Na een uurtje heb ik er genoeg van en loop ik terug. Zoals verwacht zitten yemma en Nassria ieder in hun eigen auto al diep in slaap. Mijn vader zit ook in de auto en probeert zo te zien nog wat te slapen. Sherif en mijn broer zijn nergens te bekennen. Ik pak een deken en mijn discman en ga op een bankje vlakbij onze auto liggen. Wellicht dat het me lukte in slaap te vallen, zo koud is het niet buiten. Ik zet mijn discman aan en sluit mijn ogen.

Voor mijn gevoel een hele tijd later, word ik wakker. Ik kijk op mijn horloge: half 5, twee uurtjes geslapen dus. Mijn botten zijn helemaal stijf en ik voel me verkleumd. Verbazingwekkend hoe de temperatuur hier s nachts zo snel kan dalen. Huiverend sla ik mijn deken om me heen en een beetje gedesorinteerd kijk ik om me heen. Ik zie dat niemand van ons buiten ligt, behalve ik. Om me heen, zie ik nog wel andere mensen buiten slapen, maar die voor heel wat meer warmte gezorgd dan ik deed met mijn dekentje. Mijn broer en Sherif zijn ook al in de auto gaan zitten, ik heb ze niet meer terug horen komen. Bibberend loop ik weer richting het gebouw, waar ik eerder de nacht was geweest. Ik besluit een beetje rond te lopen om wat warmer te worden. Ik begin wat tijdschriften rond te bladeren, wat muziek te luisteren. Langzamerhand komt er weer wat warmte in mijn verkleumde ledematen. Ik schrik als ik opeens een hand op mijn schouder voel. Ik draai verschrikt om, te snel, want ik krijg onmiddellijk een pijnscheut in mijn nek.
Rustig, ik vroeg me alleen af waar je opeens heen was. Net lag je nog op dat bankje en toen was je opeens weg. Sherif kijkt me vragend aan. Ja ok, ik weet niet of je het gemerkt hebt maar het is best koud buiten, dus wilde ik me even opwarmenleg ik uit.
Heb je het nog steeds koud? Waarom ging je dan niet in de auto liggen?
Alle plaatsen waren bezetzei ik maar ik ben nu wel warm hoor en ik blijf nu wakker. Ik heb geen slaap meer.
Hoe komt dat?vraagt hij. 
Gewoon genoeg geslapen, ook toen we nog reden ben ik een paar keer ingedut. Jij moet juist toch moe zijn. Je hebt heel de dag gereden. Zeg ik.
Nee valt wel mee, ik heb net even geslapen en ik heb genoeg. Als het aan mij lag waren we allang weer op weg zij hij. Ik rolde met mijn ogen en mompelde voor me uit: mannen. Hij zag het en lachte wat? Wil jij niet zo snel mogelijk ons mooie Marokko weer terug zien? Hij verwachtte blijkbaar een serieus antwoord dus dacht ik laat ik het hem geven. 
Jawel, maar niet meteen. Frankrijk en Spanje zijn ook mooi, weet je, Ik had graag wat meer van het landschap en van de steden willen zien.
Ewa ja, misschien kun je later wel zelf beschikken waar je heen gaat. Dat klonk allemaal wel leuk en aardig, maar het zinnetje bracht me met een klap terug in de werkelijkheid. Het liefst had ik hem nu een klap in zijn gezicht verkocht. We zitten nog steeds in dezelfde problemen als eerst en toch zitten we hier zomaar wat over koetjes en kalfjes te praten. Ik ben eigenlijk verbaasd dat we het gesprek nog zolang hebben volgehouden. Ik had de kans al opgegeven dat we ooit normaal met elkaar zouden kunnen praten. Voor zover dat voor ons pijnlijke incident wel gebeurde, toen maakten we elkaar ook alleen maar belachelijk eigenlijk. Ik kijk hem aan en zeg misschien is dit wel de laatste keer dat ik met mijn ouders naar Marokko ga. Hij kijkt me geschrokken aan en zegt Wat bedoel je? Laatste keer? Wat ga je dan doen?. Ik wist zelf niet eens wat ik wilde doen, maar n ding is zeker. Thuis kan ik het niet langer ophouden. Het kwam goed uit dat ik voor mijn studie na de vakantie op kamers ging, maar dat weet hij niet. Ik besluit om hem een beetje in d waan te laten. Dat heeft hij naar mijn weten verdiend.
Ik weet nog niet precies wat ik ga doen, maar of ik ga trouwen of ik ga alleen wonen. n van de twee, welke wet ik nog niet. Hij kijkt me nu boos aan en zegt lieg niet tegen me. Je gaat in ieder geval niet trouwen, dat weten we allebei. 
Oh en waarom zou ik dat niet doen? Als iemand echt van je houd, maakt het toch niet uit wat je gebreken zijn?zeg ik verontwaardigd. 
Ja maar je kent niet zo iemand, anders zou ik het wel weten. Je probeert me gewoon voor niks uit mijn tent te lokken en op te fokken. 
Waarom zou jij je er druk om maken eigenlijk? Het is mijn leven!roep ik verhit uit. Hoe langer we het hierover gaan hebben, hoe benauwder ik het krijg. Ik had er ook nooit over moeten beginnen. Hij pakt me bij mijn bovenarm beet en zegt Nee, niet meer. We hebben elkaars leven in handen. Speel daar niet mee Ouasima. Ik meen het. Hij kijkt me nog even doordringend aan tot ik weg kijk, dan laat hij mijn bovenarm los, draait zich om en loopt weg. Mij achterlatend, mijmerend over wat hij met die laatste zin bedoelt. Ik kan er evenwel niet achterkomen._

----------


## Amiticia

:Confused: 
Wat bedoelt ie steeds daarmee..We hebben elkaars leven in handen.

Beter ga je daar wat duidelijker over zijn :grote grijns: 

Moooi vervolg!!
Net zoals verwacht.
Ik hoop dat er snel een ander vervolg volgt..:d

XX
Allure

----------


## Samieraatje

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!  :duim:   :blij: 

Meisje je bent echt een SCHAT!!!  :love: 

Je plaatst elke keer gewoon een prachtig vervolg  :duim:   :wohaa: 

Je houd het ook zo spannend perfect!!!  :petaf: 

 :jumping:   :boogie:  

Groetjes Sam
 :zwaai:   :jumping:   :Iluvu:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *
> Wat bedoelt ie steeds daarmee..We hebben elkaars leven in handen.
> 
> Beter ga je daar wat duidelijker over zijn
> 
> Moooi vervolg!!
> Net zoals verwacht.
> Ik hoop dat er snel een ander vervolg volgt..:d
> ...


Nouuu, hij bedoelt daarmee. Jij kan geen kant op, ik kan geen kant op. Zeg maar, hij houd van haar en dat weet hij en hij weet ook dat zei van hem houd, maar zij realiseerd zich dat nog niet en weet ook niet wta hij voelt en daarom snapt ze het niet. Zij denkt dat hij haar gewoon heeft gebruikt snappez vous?
Als ik het er zo in zou zetten zou het niks misterieus hebben toch....anyway, nu weet jij eht als fan en Ouasima nog niet  :grote grijns: 

Als mn zusje vandaag weer mn bed inpikt, zal ik weer stukkie schrijven en anders ga ik slapen. :haha: 
Dit vervolg staat er alleen vandaag omdat ze gister de halve n8 mn bed had gepikt  :blozen:  bedankt mn zusje dus maar (ze is 3)  :knipoog: 

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!  
> 
> Meisje je bent echt een SCHAT!!! 
> 
> Je plaatst elke keer gewoon een prachtig vervolg  
> 
> Je houd het ook zo spannend perfect!!! 
> 
> ...


tnnxxx lieverd
je bent n fantastische fan  :lachu:  

 :staart:  

saphy

----------


## n&a

Wajaaw meid, jij bent dus echt de max ( je zusje ook trouwens ).
Laat je zusje eens online komen zodat k een klapje met met haar kan doen (hahaha). K zal haar overtuigen om elke avond in u bedje te slapen dan ben ik elke dag happy en kan k u bangelijke verhaal lezen  :grote grijns:

----------


## Laimela

Goedzo Saphy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Wajaaw meid, jij bent dus echt de max ( je zusje ook trouwens ).
> Laat je zusje eens online komen zodat k een klapje met met haar kan doen (hahaha). K zal haar overtuigen om elke avond in u bedje te slapen dan ben ik elke dag happy en kan k u bangelijke verhaal lezen *


hahaha tnxx  :grote grijns:  
Mijn zusje is af en toe nog wle ergens goed voor hoor, nee hoor tis echt n schatje alleen af en toe raakt ze de weg naar haar eigen bedje kwijt  :argwaan:  maar ach ik heb t hard niet om haar eruit te kicken dus maak ik er zo goed en zo kwaad als t kan nog n goede nacht van  :knipoog: 
In die zin is zij dus best nuttig.....maar uuhh ze mocht vandaag niet in mijn bed slapen, want ik had me nogal verslapen de volgende dag, ik sliep pas om half 6 en werd pas om half 10 weer wakker  :maf3:  Ik moest om 9 uur op shcool zijn dus tja  :wijs:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Goedzo Saphy*


Ga jij ook snel door met je mooie verhalen  :Smilie: 
We're always waiting....

----------


## zina_faatje

jij hebt echt talent meid het is echt een mooi verhaal ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat  :hardlach:  groetjes faatje

----------


## Amaleke

hey saphy 

je verhaal is echt top
wil je alstublieft snel verder gaan 
ik kan ni wachten 

doe me een plezier 
schrijf er maar op los!!

xxx amal

----------


## saphronie

Heyyy

tnx voorje berichtje. Ik vind het echt of om berichten te krijgen. dat is echt motiverend..Ik zal proberen zo snle mogelijk een vervolgje te pesten ok. Ik ga in ieder geval verder  :roken:  

Saphy

----------


## Its_me

Pfffffffffffffff.........jeetje ik heb ff je hele verhaal aan een stuk door gelezen. Maar dat duurde toch wel wat langer dan ff, maar ik moest en zou weten wat het mysterie was rond die Sherif!!!! Maar helaas zo ver was je nog niet.......maarre dit is niet zo goed voor me.......zou eigenlijk al rond 4 uur beginnen met het leren van mn tentamens maar ik ben ruim 2 uur verder en heb net je verhaal uit, maar........heb nog helemaal niks geleerd. 

ff kort samengevat: je schrijft geweldig, heb veel verhalen gelezen op maroc.nl, maar jouw verhaal is een van de weinige die op niveau geschreven is en ook nog harstikke leuk en mysterieus is.

Dus ga zo door zou ik zegge!!!

Kus K  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Its_me_ 
> *Pfffffffffffffff.........jeetje ik heb ff je hele verhaal aan een stuk door gelezen. Maar dat duurde toch wel wat langer dan ff, maar ik moest en zou weten wat het mysterie was rond die Sherif!!!! Maar helaas zo ver was je nog niet.......maarre dit is niet zo goed voor me.......zou eigenlijk al rond 4 uur beginnen met het leren van mn tentamens maar ik ben ruim 2 uur verder en heb net je verhaal uit, maar........heb nog helemaal niks geleerd. 
> 
> ff kort samengevat: je schrijft geweldig, heb veel verhalen gelezen op maroc.nl, maar jouw verhaal is een van de weinige die op niveau geschreven is en ook nog harstikke leuk en mysterieus is.
> 
> Dus ga zo door zou ik zegge!!!
> 
> Kus K *


Wwoow toppie....wat hou ik van zulke reacties  :haha: 
Ik vind het echt fijn dat je mn verhaal ehbt gelezen, maar meid je school moet er niet onder leiden he. k bedoel ik vind het ook leuk om verhalen te schrijven, toch heb ik al een tijd niks gepost vanwege de drukte op school helaas  :Smilie:  
zoiets moet ook gewoon gebeuren....

Ja bij ons is het ook hertentamenweek deze week, mar ik heb geen her's, alleen verslag dat ik opnieuw moet dien, volgede week beginnen de echte tentamens.
Ik wens je veel succes  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

Nieuwe titel  :Smilie: 

 :zwaai:  

Saphy

----------


## Soussia'86

Zo spannend!  :duim: 
Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat. In ieder geval, dikke kus omdat je het verhaal hier plaatst!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## n&a

Hey Saphy (snik, snik)  :melk:  je bent ons toch ni vergeten h???
Wil je snel nog eens n vervolg plaatsen aub????
WE LOVE YOU'R STORY.... AND WE LOVE U


Dikke zoen ahlam  :lachu:

----------


## saphronie

Heyy,

Nee hoe kom je ebrij, tuurlijk ben ik jullie nog niet vergeten....Ik heb de meeste verslagen nu af, nu alleen mijn tentamens nog, maar dan shrijf ik tussendoor nog wel wat en ik laat natuurlijk ook van me horen tussen door dus don't worry..
bedankt voor jullie reacties girlzz  :grote grijns: 

 :blauwe kus: 

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

_De volgende dag in de namiddag voel ik niks meer van de energie van de vorige nacht, want hoewel ik genoeg slaap heb gehad voel ik me moe, zweterig en bevuilt. Ik zou er op dit moment een moord doen voor een lekkere, koude en verkoelende douche. De schepjes water die ik elke keer dat we stoppen in mijn gezicht, nek en hals gooi doen me niks meer. Om af te koelen van deze afschuwelijk benauwende hitte heb ik meer nodig. 
Ik geef niet eens meer om die zogenaamde omgeving die ik eerder zo bewonderde. Spottend om mezelf denk ik aan mijn eerder opwinding erover. Nee, het enige war ik nu op let zijn de kilometers die we nog tegemoet moeten komen voordat we bij onze eindbestemming aankomen. Helaas tikken die kilometers maar veel te langzaam door. De afgelopen uren zijn sowieso verschrikkelijk saai geweest. Sinds we om een uur of 6 vanochtend op gang zijn gekomen, is er weinig spannends of interessants meer gebeurt. Mijn vader kennende wordt de volgende stop pas weer bij de boot in Marokko. Ik zucht nog eens uit pure verveling, mijn haren uit mijn gezicht blazend. Mijn moeder werpt een waarschuwende blik op me alsof ik iets verkeerds heb gedaan. Ik negeer de blik en kijk weer uit het raam. Ik pak mijn discman en zet meteen het nummer van Fabulous  Cant let you go op. Een prachtig liedje om eens heerlijk op weg te dromen en dat is wat ik dan ook doe, alhoewel ik eigenlijk genoeg heb om echt over na te denken, maar die gedachte negeer ik. Het is zo veel leuker om te ontsnappen uit de realiteit om dan te fantaseren van een andere.

Met een uitgelaten lach op mijn gezicht kijk ik hoe de auto tot stilstand komt achter de auto voor ons. Eindelijk weer mijn benen strekken op de boot. Boven aangekomen houd ik een hoekje bezet voor de rest. Als ze er na een tijdje aankomen laat ik mijn spullen achter om de rest van de boot te verkennen. Vanuit mijn ooghoeken zie ik dat Sherif mij met toegeknepen ogen in de gaten houd, maar dat kan me niet schelen. Ik kan de frisse wind vanaf hier al ruiken bij wijze van spreken. Ik loop naar het buitendek en ga op een rustig plaatsje zitten waar ik een tijdje uitwaai. Mijn gedachten dwalen af. Wat bedoelde hij nou met dat ene zinnetje, onwillekeurig blijft het in mijn hoofd spoken als een lastige vlieg dat keer op keer maar terug komt, terwijl je dacht heb net gedood te hebben. We hebben elkaars leven in handen. We hebben elkaars leven in handen. Misschien dat ik het wel verkeerd heb verstaan? Nee, dat kan niet. Ik weet zeker dat ik het goed heb verstaan. Ik breek mijn hoofd erover maar ik kan er niet opkomen. Even later geef ik het op. Pfff wat denkt hij wel niet, ik beheers mijn eigen leven en laat het door niemand anders bepalen. Verheugd spring ik opeens van het bankje als ik het begin van het mooie Marokkaanse landschap zie. Lichtjes worden langzaam zichtbaar en als snel varen we op een zee van licht af. 

Het is even stil als we bij ons thuis zijn aangekomen. Het is vreemd dat je hoewel de auto stilstaat het geronk van de motor nog steeds in je oren voelt naklinken. Sherif die de etage boven ons van mijn vader huurt, houd zijn auto ook stil. Ik help mijn vader en broer met het uitladen van de auto, terwijl Nassria en Yemma naar boven gaan en alles inspecteren.
Eindelijk na een veel te lange tijd geniet ik dan eindelijk van mijn lang gekoesterde douche. Tot slot zoek ik mijn kamer op en leg ik mijn vermoeide lichaam op het krakkemikkige bed met te zachte matras te ruste._ 

*2 weken later* 
_De helft van de vakantie is alweer voorbij en ik heb nog helemaal niks bijzonders gedaan dan met mijn nichtje Souad die hier woont, door de straten te slenteren om kraampjes, klerenwinkels en sieradenwinkels te bekijken. Treurig kijk naar mijn huid die nog even blank is als toen ik in Marokko aankwam. Ik ben wel een aantal keren naar het strand geweest maar dat heeft blijkbaar weinig geholpen. Nee, als ik mijn blanke huid met de gouden huid van mijn nichtje vergelijk voel ik me maar een lelijke bleekscheet. Ik weet wel wat er meer is dan de kleur van je huid, toch vind ik het jammer dat ik niet een tintje heb gekregen en het lijkt er ook niet op dat dat zal gebeuren binnenkort. 
We staan net een mooi armbandje aan het bekijken als ik de plotselinge misselijkheid voel opkomen. Nog voordat ik de kans krijg Souad te waarschuwen moet ik kokhalzen gooi ik de inhoud van mijn ontbijt eruit. Ik zag nog net de kans om dat achter een auto en niet op de stoep te doen waar iedereen langskwam, hoewel dat op dat moment wel het laatste was waar ik aan dacht. Een aantal mensen kwamen bezorgd op me toelopen en ik hoorde ze vragen aan Souad of het wel goed met mij ging, ik wilde zelf antwoorden dat het goed ging en dat ze door moesten lopen, maar mijn keel leek wel dichtgeknoopt. Souad bleef mijn hand stevig vast houden totdat de misselijkheid een beetje wegzakte.
Gaat het meid? Wat gebeurde er nou net? Waarom heb je me niet eerder verteld dat je je beroerd voelde?
Ik schud langzaam mijn hoofd en probeer haar duidelijk te maken dat het zomaar plotseling opkwam de misselijkheid, maar ze blijft me onbegrijpend aankijken. Met tegenzin slik het opkomende gal door en schor dat het zomaar opeens gebeurde.
Oh is het niet verstandig dan langs de dokter te gaan?
Nee het is al goed. Ik weet door wat het komt. Ik heb last van bloedarmoede en in Marokko eet ik nu eenmaal slechter dan normaal. Als ik thuis kom neem ik gewoon een ijzertabletje en ga wat rusten. Dan ben ik er zo weer bovenop. Ik glimlach zwakjes om haar gerust te stellen. Ze kijkt me met gefronste voorhoofd aan en zegt ok, laat me dan met je naar huis lopen. Ik kom morgen langs om te zien hoe het verder gaat ok?
De mensen om ons heen zijn alweer hun eigen gangetje gegaan en wij vervolgen onze weg naar huis._

----------


## Soussia'86

Bedankt voor het vervolg  :duim:  !
Maar, ze is zwanger... toch?

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Bedankt voor het vervolg  !
> Maar, ze is zwanger... toch?
> 
> Thella, beslama *


Hoe kom je daar nou bij  :Wink:  

Fijn weekend!
Ik zal waarschijnlijk maandag pas weer hier zijn, am not sure... :knipoog: 

 :zwaai: 

ps. hoop dat we dan n vervolgje van jou verhaal hebben  :Smilie:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Hoe kom je daar nou bij  
> 
> Fijn weekend!
> Ik zal waarschijnlijk maandag pas weer hier zijn, am not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ps. hoop dat we dan n vervolgje van jou verhaal hebben *


Hey, ik wens jou ook en fijn weekend! Ik beloof je dat er een vervolg staat tegen dat je opnieuw komt kijken Incha'Allah.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Hey, ik wens jou ook en fijn weekend! Ik beloof je dat er een vervolg staat tegen dat je opnieuw komt kijken Incha'Allah.
> 
> Thella, beslama *


You were right!

ik ga meteen lezen  :nijn:  

Saphy

----------


## Hartstocht

Hi Saphronie,

Ik vind jou verhaal echt heel goed. Ik ben wel benieuwd ofdat ze nu wel of niet zwanger is? Licht snel een tip van de sluier, want ik houd het bijna niet meer  :Wink:  

Love,
Hartstocht

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Hartstocht_ 
> *Hi Saphronie,
> 
> Ik vind jou verhaal echt heel goed. Ik ben wel benieuwd ofdat ze nu wel of niet zwanger is? Licht snel een tip van de sluier, want ik houd het bijna niet meer  
> 
> Love,
> Hartstocht*


Hahaha, Ik zal binnekort n tipje van de sluier lichtten  :Smilie: 
Eerst een vervolg voor mn andre verhaal ( ik doe het om de beurt)  :Wink:  

Saphy  :zwaai:

----------


## MissRajae

ga snel verdeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!

-X-

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door MissRajae_ 
> *ga snel verdeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!
> 
> -X-*


Ik doe me best  :Smilie:

----------


## Mahassiin..

Prachtig..!!
Ga snel weer verder..
Kus Mahassin..

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Mahassiin.._ 
> *Prachtig..!!
> Ga snel weer verder..
> Kus Mahassin..*


tnxx!  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Lieve Meid_ 
_Alles goed ?_ 
_Ter Info ==> Met mij gaat het Alhamdoulilah prima_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
_Nogmaals men excuses dat ik een tijdje nix van me heb laten horen_  :argwaan:  
_Maar ik had deze week toetsenweek.....hel week_  :frons:  
_Je vervolgen......zijn echt prachtig_ _Zomaar overgeven..........een levende wezen in haar buik (binnenkort)_  :hihi:  
_See Ya Sweety_ 

_Greetzzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ewa zid ga gauw verder gelukig is het hier verder :hihi:  dan op marokko.nl :grote grijns:  ga gauw verder  :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Hey Lieve Meid 
> Alles goed ? 
> Ter Info ==> Met mij gaat het Alhamdoulilah prima  
> Nogmaals men excuses dat ik een tijdje nix van me heb laten horen  
> Maar ik had deze week toetsenweek.....hel week  
> Je vervolgen......zijn echt prachtig Zomaar overgeven..........een levende wezen in haar buik (binnenkort)  
> See Ya Sweety 
> 
> ...


Ja heerlijk he  :grote grijns:  

ohhh wait, your not soposed to know that still  :watte?:  
N beetje overbodig om te zeggen he, naajaa maakt ook niet uit  :Cool:  
Geeft niet hoor, zoalng je ze maar leest vind ik et al goed.
Ik hoop dat het goed is gegaan met je tentamens?
Ik had ook tentamens deze week, hele week ja, vandaar ook de laatste tijd zo weinig vervolgen  :frons:  
Ik ben echt blij dat et verder goed met je gaat meid. Over het algemeen met mij ook alhumdullilah  :Smilie: 

Thalla!

Saphy

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *ewa zid ga gauw verder gelukig is het hier verder dan op marokko.nl ga gauw verder *


Heyyy Alhoceima maatje!!  :hihi:  klinkt goed he  :haha: 
Jah, ik was hier begonnen, maar n vriendin zij me dat ik daar ook moets postten, probleem is dat ik daar eigenlijk bijna nooit actief ben. Ben verkocht aan maroc.nl (geen reclame  :maf3:  )

Ik doe me best, maar avnaf hier wordt het moeilijker....

Zied hup naar me andre verhaal en start reading  :tong uitsteken:  

c ya girll :Smilie: 

Saphy

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

hahhaha btrr dat het hier verder is ga je andere verhaal ook lezen  :grote grijns:  maarjah zid type met die handel en dat je er verslaafd aan ben kan ik me voorstelle ben ik zelf ook  :droef:  moet egt verandere  :Wink:   :grote grijns:

----------


## [email protected]!RL

[GLOW=royalblue]heyy ga snel verder..!
Is echt leuk verhaal.. SPANNEND.. 

-XxXxX- C[/GLOW]

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *hahhaha btrr dat het hier verder is ga je andere verhaal ook lezen  maarjah zid type met die handel en dat je er verslaafd aan ben kan ik me voorstelle ben ik zelf ook  moet egt verandere  *


Ach zolang je maar niet denkt dat de sit je hele leven voorstelt zit het wel goed hoor  :lekpuh:  
tnc voor je reactie...
Ik zal proberen er nog wta vaart achter te zetten, maar ik denk dat het vervolg pas ergens volgende week komt voor dit verhaal, maar dat weet k dus nie zeker...stay tuned  :knipoog: 

Saphy  :blauwe kus: 





> heyy ga snel verder..!
> Is echt leuk verhaal.. SPANNEND.. 
> 
> -XxXxX- C


Dank je lieverd.
En ik doe me best ok  :rambo:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

hahah me hele leven zie het al voor me  :melig2:  ahaha egt nie volgend jaar examen jaar duzz en dan lekker verder studere wuahhahahaha  :knipoog:   :melig2:   :blauwe kus: 

::C::H::A::I::M::A::A:: :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *hahah me hele leven zie het al voor me  ahaha egt nie volgend jaar examen jaar duzz en dan lekker verder studere wuahhahahaha   
> 
> ::C::H::A::I::M::A::A::*


Ik heb gelukkig vorig jaar mn eindexamen gehaald, thank goooddd. Geen denken aan dat ik nog op de middelbare school zit  :oog:

----------


## zina_faatje

1 woord voor je hele verhaal PRACHTIG!  :vlammen:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door zina_faatje_ 
> *1 woord voor je hele verhaal PRACHTIG! *


Dank je lieverd  :Smilie:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

hahah lijkt me logisch hoor damm ik wou dat ik al klaar was met school die leraren pff word er harstikke moe van ach jah maar ga gauw verder met je verhaal :knipoog:  :blauwe kus:   :wohaa: ::C::H::A::I::M:A::A: :wohaa:

----------


## soumiake

Mooooooooooooooooooooi Verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *hahah lijkt me logisch hoor damm ik wou dat ik al klaar was met school die leraren pff word er harstikke moe van ach jah maar ga gauw verder met je verhaal ::C::H::A::I::M:A::A:*


k ben al kaar van de middelbare school ,maar geloof me, dan begint het pas  :frons:  




> Mooooooooooooooooooooi Verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dank je  :Smilie:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

inie woellah wajouw ejema hnoe erugh  :wow:  maarjah ik doe alles om de politiek in de gaan  :bril:   :knipoog:  maarjah ga je gauw verder skat  :blauwe kus: 
 :wohaa: ::C::H::A::I::M::A::A::: :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *inie woellah wajouw ejema hnoe erugh  maarjah ik doe alles om de politiek in de gaan   maarjah ga je gauw verder skat 
> ::C::H::A::I::M::A::A:::*


De politiek  :slik!: 

Wat zijn je plannen lieve schat?  :Smilie:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ff de ael handje helpen  :knipoog:   :rambo:  insallah gaat het me lukke :grote grijns:  maar ik moet so gaan :grote grijns:  bijna lekker vrij heel veel succes moehiem thalla bezef doeg :blauwe kus:  Chaimaa


 :regie:  Alhoceima side = my pride  :jumping:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *ff de ael handje helpen   insallah gaat het me lukke maar ik moet so gaan bijna lekker vrij heel veel succes moehiem thalla bezef doeg Chaimaa
> 
> 
>  Alhoceima side = my pride *


Mine too  :knipoog:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

hahahah mooi so  :maroc:  maarjah wanneer ga je verder en hoe was je prestatsie  :blauwe kus:   :wohaa:  Chaimaa  :wohaa:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door *~Lady-C~*_ 
> *hahahah mooi so  maarjah wanneer ga je verder en hoe was je prestatsie   Chaimaa *


Het ging wel  :Smilie: 

Bedankt voor het vragen  :nijn:  
Nou uuh, morgen vrij en maandag ook, maar dna ben k niet op school dus kan k niet posten....thuis ook ni..Dus ik denk volgende week pas weer  :frons:

----------


## Samieraatje

Saphy  :frons: 

Ga verder!!!! Ik kan niet meer wachten!!!

 :traan1:

----------


## saphronie

maar echt heb et vreselijk druk... :frons: 
Ik doe me best  :aanwal:  

 :Smilie:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

maakt niet uit zolang er maar een vervolg komt  :tong uitsteken:  :tong uitsteken: 
boesaaaaaaaaa  :blauwe kus:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## n&a

Saphy.............Saphy...................Saphy... .......................................... Waar ben je???????????????  :maf3:  
Wallah zonder te liegen, k vind u verhaal de beste en mooiste die ik al heb gelezen en toevallig......................................... .........................
Is da ook 1 van de enigste waar ik geen vervolg van krijg!!!
Hoe komt da????????????????????????
Zou je aub, aub, aub een heel groot vervolgje willen plaatsen???????
PLEASE............................................ ........... PLEASE...........................


Dank u

----------


## SaMmIeJ

WAAh kheb het in 1x gelesze tiis egt un gh0eed verhaal.,!!!!! j m0et snel ferder gaan,! kk0m snel trg 0m ut te tsjeke.,!!!d0eid0ei kusziie fan szammiie  :nl:

----------


## lala_casa

IK mag niet liegen van me meoder...dus zal ik eerlijk wezen..meid de itel was al mooi...maar de verhaal WOW

----------


## cherry

hey hey k vint je verhaal egt toppiej serieus waar k heb hierow veel stories geleze en k vint ze allemaal toppiej(sommige niet natuurlijk) 

maar ga aub verder  :Smilie:  

kusje van cherry

----------


## ChouChou

Hia!

Ik heb je verhaal net helemaal bijgelezen. Ik ben er speciaal lid voor geworden. Eigenlijk ben ik net lid geworden omdat ik je wil laten weten dat ik NIET vind dat je die arme Oumisa zwanger moet laten zijn!

Ik denk namelijk dat het dan heel erg dramatisch zal worden met de ouders etc..en nu is het nog spannend maar wel leuk..in a lovely way. Waarom introduceer je niet een tegenspeler (a very hunky guy a la Sherif) voor Oumisa, krijgen we een beetje concurrentie te zien en jaloezie.

Als ze nu zwanger is dan is het echt gelijk zo sad  :traan1:  vooral voor Oumisa en dan lijkt het misschien wel alsof Sherif alleen daarvoor bij haar blijft. En dan moet ze het huis uit, ophouden met school en die trammalant..Nou kijk maar wat je ervan vindt  :vierkant:  

Hoe bedoel je meegetrokken in het verhaal?  :engel:  Laat Oumisa lekker genieten van de vakantie on the beach met een mooie, goede jongen zodat Sherif can eat his heart out. (En zorg voor die tan!)

Ok so dat was myn input!! 
Hoop snel wat van je lezen.

----------


## Sarah17

salaam meid, je hebt er een nieuw lid bij  :party:  
So wollah je kan echt goed schrijven zo goed man.  :wow:  
Heb het verhaal in een dag afgelezen is zo verslavend.
En ik zelf heet ook ousima (wassima eigenlijk maar is het zelfde).
haha daarom vind ik het ook leuk, maar snel doorschrijven he
beslama

----------


## miss tisso

ga zo door schat 
wat een leuke verhaal 
ik wacht op je vervolg

----------


## cherry

hey hey wort et niet tijd dat je dooooooooooooor gaat met je verhaal?  :blozen:  want uuuuuuuh  :frons:  is niet leuk  :huil:  

maaruh snel verder gaan hoorz




kusje van cherry

----------


## Samieraatje

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *maar echt heb et vreselijk druk...
> Ik doe me best  
> 
> *


Oke lieverd!!!  :blauwe kus: 

Doe rustig aan, maar niet te rustig he  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## soumiake

Ga Gauw Verder!!

----------


## saphronie

Binnekort....

Ben lang weggeweest, I know, maar soon nu..  :blij:  

Tnx voor all the credits!!  :grote grijns: 

Saphy

----------


## Shaheeda21

heb net je hele verhaal gelezen, ben er ongeveer 3 uur meeb bezig geweest, maar bleef me boeien lol.

 :duim:  het laat je echt mee leven...

dus ga snel verder ;-).

salam shaheedah  :zwaai:

----------


## miss jasmine

ahhh... nee laat haar niet zwanger zijn hihi  :potver:  

leuk verhaal, heerlijk om te lezen.

Maarre ben je nog van plan om verder te gaan?
Heb het net eindelijk af gelezen en ben wel een beetje aan het wachten op het vervolg.

En wilde dus eigenlijk eventjes weten of je nog wel verder wilde gaan, 

De meeste verhalen worden hier volgens mij niet afgemaakt.



boessa jasmine.  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

Jawel hoor dat wel, alleen vierde kwartaal even zorgen dat k haal want moet n paar dingen van 3de inhalen. 

Komt allemaal wle goed... :Smilie: 

bedankt voor je berichtje en ook die van shaheeda  :kusgrijs:

----------


## miss jasmine

:boeps:   :boeps:   :boeps:  

succes met school, dat gaat voor alles hoor meid.

liefs jasmine

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *   
> 
> succes met school, dat gaat voor alles hoor meid.
> 
> liefs jasmine*


Bedankt voor je begrip!  :duim:

----------


## Samieraatje

Heey Saphy,

 :boogie: 

 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Hoe gaat het met Sherif???

 :stout:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Samieraatje_ 
> *Heey Saphy,
> 
> 
> 
>            
> 
> Hoe gaat het met Sherif???
> 
> *


Heyy ,

Jah heel goed met die arme jongen.
Hij is bijna op weg, nog ff geduld  :knipoog:  

Saph

----------


## AmorAmor

He Shap,

Ik ben voor jou lid geworden omdat ik kwijt wil dat je als de donderbliksem naar een uitgever met je verhaal moet!!!!! Niet normaal gewoon!!!

Ik ben echt verslaafd geworden man, wil je svp snel doorgaan met je story!!!

Overigens niet alleen je verhaal maar ook de woorden die je gebruikt zijn echt goed!!!

Ik vermoed dat die stomme koe van een nassira niet meer maagd was toe zij met Sherif trouwde maar dat hij haar voor een belangrijk familielid niet moest terug sturen!!
En volgens mij is ze aan het vreemdgaan en het zou me niets verbazen als dat kind van sherif was!!!!


Meid mijn compli!!!!!!!!!!!

groetjes van AmorAmor

----------


## AmorAmor

He Shap,

Ik ben voor jou lid geworden omdat ik kwijt wil dat je als de donderbliksem naar een uitgever met je verhaal moet!!!!! Niet normaal gewoon!!!

Ik ben echt verslaafd geworden man, wil je svp snel doorgaan met je story!!!

Overigens niet alleen je verhaal maar ook de woorden die je gebruikt zijn echt goed!!!

Ik vermoed dat die stomme koe van een nassira niet meer maagd was toe zij met Sherif trouwde maar dat hij haar voor een belangrijk familielid niet moest terug sturen!!
En volgens mij is ze aan het vreemdgaan en het zou me niets verbazen als dat kind NIET van sherif was!!!!


Meid mijn compli!!!!!!!!!!!

groetjes van AmorAmor

----------


## AmorAmor

Mijn eerste bericht bevat een foutje...namelijk dat er nog NIET tussen moest, het tweede bericht is goed!!!

----------


## saphronie

Wow dank je!  :blozen: 

Het verhaal is niet eens af dus k moet er nog een goed verloop over verzinnen. Maar weet niet of k dat ooit zou doen, het is meer voor mezelf geschreven snap je en had helemaal niet verwacht dat t goed zou vallen  :Smilie: 

Ik zal er wel over nadenken, shoukran ..

Saph

----------


## AmorAmor

Is goed hoor Shap, maar wat bedoel je met ' ik weet niet of ik dat ooit zal doen"? je bedoelt toch niet dat je niet verder gaat he?? dan kan je me echt niet aandoen hoor!!!

Hahah, groetjes Lady Amor

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door AmorAmor_ 
> *Is goed hoor Shap, maar wat bedoel je met ' ik weet niet of ik dat ooit zal doen"? je bedoelt toch niet dat je niet verder gaat he?? dan kan je me echt niet aandoen hoor!!!
> 
> Hahah, groetjes Lady Amor*


Neejj joh, ik bedoelde dat ik niet wist of ik ooit t verhaal naar een uitgeverij zou brengen en laten zien  :Smilie: 
Er zijn zoveel fantastische verhalen ....

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey lieverds
hoe gaat het met julie  :gniffel:  
hey maa wil je snel verdergaan want ik ga dood van de zenuwen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
dus wil je pleas verder gaan  :Smilie:  

-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-kuz
chierin

----------


## miss jasmine

Hay meid.

Hoe is het met jou en je school? Insha' Allah gaat alles goed.

Ga snel verder  :maf2:  

Kus Jasmine.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door miss jasmine_ 
> *Hay meid.
> 
> Hoe is het met jou en je school? Insha' Allah gaat alles goed.
> 
> Ga snel verder  
> 
> Kus Jasmine.*


Het gaat wel, shoukran en met jou? 

Door mn school alleen ben k slecht in mn inleveingsvermogen geworden.
Moet er weer heelmaal opnieuw inkomen voorat ik verder ga  :Smilie: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## soumiake

Ga Verder  :huil:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door soumiake_ 
> *Ga Verder *


T werd eens tijd he...  :verdriet:  
Ik kan me ni meer concetreren door al me schol dingen vandaar... :frons: 
Ik hoop snel verde te gaan ok?  :Smilie: 

Thallah

Saphy

----------


## bEaUtIfUl_EyEs

Oke dan meid ik w8 met spaning :tong uitsteken:  je verhaal is egt toppie  :duim: 


boesa kbira  :boogie:

----------


## Samieraatje

:schok:  

Nog steeds niks?  :gechoqueerd:  

 :rotpc:

----------


## SABRAWIA20

salaam, het is heeel goed verhaal. ik moest gelijk alles af lezen. het was zooooooooo spannend en goed. ga zo door je hebt talet meid.

Groetjes van Mij  :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

Dank je wel voor je reactie, erg lief  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_Sivas

Heey meid wanneer ga je eigenlijk verder 
Het is best wel lang geleden dat je een vervolg hebt geplaast  :vreemd:

----------


## soumiake

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *T werd eens tijd he...  
> Ik kan me ni meer concetreren door al me schol dingen vandaar...
> Ik hoop snel verde te gaan ok? 
> 
> Thallah
> 
> Saphy*





School gaat voor alles!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  
Het is bijna vakantie!! Ga je naar Marokko?

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door soumiake_ 
> *School gaat voor alles!!!!!!!!  
> Het is bijna vakantie!! Ga je naar Marokko?*


Neej dat nie, wle veel werken, ya vooruizicht, ploeg je net voor school, ben je klaar kan je gaan werken....  :duizelig:

----------


## saphronie

_Thuis aangekomen zwaai ik Souad uit tot ik niks minder dan een puntje zie. Met tegenzin vervolg ik mijn weg de trappen op naar onze voordeur. Met een schok blijf ik staan als ik me realiseer, dat er allerlei geluiden weergalmen door het trapportaal. Al afvragend wat dit nu te betekenen heeft loop ik langzaam naar boven. Kinderen spelen op de trap en ik moet diverse keren met een grote sprong over een plas limonade of wat het dan ook is springen. Als ik voorbij de eerste verdieping raas word de trap alleen maar plakkeriger. Ik stel me alweer een grote dweilbeurt voor. Gek genoeg is mijn misselijkheid nu helemaal weg, alsof het helemaal niet bestaan heeft. Ik kan me nu alleen nog opwinden over de viezigheid en de drukte in het trapportaal. Oh ik zie wel wat er aan de hand is. Yemma is weer bezig geweest de halve buurt uit te nodigen. De mannen zitten in ons huis, wat ik aan de schoenen en het zware gelach kan horen en de vrouwtjes zullen waarschijnlijk boven bij Nassria zijn. Waarschijnlijk een idee van yemma. Nu we midden in onze vakantie zitten is ze weer goed op dreef. Ik hoor de vrouwen al vanaf de eerste verdieping kakelen. Als ik dan bij de tweede verdieping aankom kom ik bijna niet door de deuropening door alle schoenen die pal voor de deur opgestapeld zijn als een soort drempel. Het aantal paar schoenen had me moeten waarschuwen, maar toch sta ik voor een complete verassing als ik de huiskamer binnenkom. Weyoww heb ik iets gemist? Een trouwfeest of zo? Vanochtend nog was alles netjes en was er niks aan de hand. Zelfs toen ik wegging heeft yemma niks gezegd van vroeg thuis zijn. Ze liet me gewoon vertrekken. Hoe hebben ze zo een feest kunnen verzwijgen, tenzij ze wilden dat ik er niks van wist

De huiskamer zit bomvol, in elke kamer van het huis is het stervensdruk. Ik loop naar de meest waarschijnlijke plek waar ik yemma kan vinden, de keuken. Wanneer ik daar aankom zie ik mijn moeder, zus en een paar nichtjes druk in de weer met het eten klaarmaken en andere liflafjes. Ik blijf in de deuropening staan en wacht tot mijn moeder mijn kan top kijkt. Na tien minuten staan wachten nog niks, geen enkele keer kijkt er iemand mijn richting uit. Een beetje ongeduldig wordend nu, loop ik naar voren en trek aan de mouw van haar jurk. Ik word gewoon genegeerd als een klein kind. Ik voel dat ik rode plekken op mijn wangen krijg. Mijn nichtjes kijken me schuins aan en ontwijken verder mijn blik. Zachtjes trekkend aan haar mouw met een dringende Yemma! nu zodat ze me moet horen sta ik daar dan. Ze kijkt eventjes op en zegt Aaah Ouasima, je bent thuis. Dan kan je meteen iets voor me halen. Ik heb zout nodig. Kan je dat alsjeblieft even gaan halen. Ik kijk haar goed aan. Dit leek te veel op een poging mij af te poeieren. Kan je geen kind of zo sturen, er zijn er genoeg hierzo. Nee ik wil dat jij gaat, jij weet beter welke je moet halen. Ik wil mijn mond open doen en zeggen dat een kleuter zout kan halen als het hem opgedragen zou worden, maar houd mijn mond en loop weer naar buiten toe. Weg van de drukte, kom ik aan bij de hoofdstraat waar ik moet oversteken om bij het kleine winkeltje te komen. Als ik weer naar buiten kom zie ik een tante lopen, een zus van mijn vader. Meteen snel ik naar haar toe in de veronderstelling dat zij wel weet wat er aan de hand is. 
Ze kijkt me verbaasd en zegt meid je maakt een grapje! Vandaag houd je moeder een verlovingsfeest. Nog steeds geen idee wat ze bedoelt vraag ik haar Ow ik wist niet dat mijn broer zich heeft verloofd of dat hij een meisje heeft ontmoet?. Een beetje verward schud ik mijn hoofd, om dan weer meteen achteruit te deinzen als mijn tante lachend zegt 
Welnee gek, het is jou verlovingsfeest. Wist je niet dat je moeder de naaste familie had uitgenodigd en een paar familieleden van je aanstaande. Heftig nee schudden en met mijn ogen weid open gesperd kijk ik haar aan. Ik zoek snel houvast om me ergens aan vast te houden, dit is allemaal te veel. Ik heb zin om ergens in een donker hoekje keihard een potje te gaan huilen. Mijn tante grijpt me bij mijn hand en zegt meisje toch, gaat het met je. Je moeder dacht waarschijnlijk dat het wel een goed idee was om je te verassen. Ze heeft nu wel in de gaten dat ik er niks vanaf wist en probeert het goed te praten. Maar ik kan er al niet omheen. Ik had nooit gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren, hoe heeft mijn vader dit kunnen laten gebeuren. Ok hij was wel een beetje afwezig sinds hij terug was uit Marokko en na de dood van mijn oma, maar dit had ik zeker nooit verwacht. Een beetje bibberig loop ik het laatste stukje mee naar mijn huis. 

Daar aangekomen heb ik zin om mijn moeder meteen ter verantwoording te roepen, maar ik weet dat ik mezelf daar alleen meer voor gek mee zet. Een beetje twijfelachtig vraag ik aan mijn zus die net door gang loopt hoe lang dit al aan de gang is. Hoezo, iedereen wist ervan. Als jij wat meer had opgelet en je hoofd niet in het zand had gestoken de laatste tijd had je het kunnen weten. 
Maar Nassria, ik ben nu eigelijk zoiets als uitgehuwelijkt. Ik dacht dat dat bij ons niet meer voorkwam? zeg ik.
Fout gedacht schatje. Nee kijk, wij zagen gewoon een goede kans voor jou en die hebben wij benut. Hij komt uit een goede familie. Zijn moeder kan met onze moeder opschieten en uhhh van wat ik heb gehoord ziet hij er nog goed uit ook. Wat wil je nog meer? fluistert ze me toe.
Ik schreeuw het bijna uit zo sterk heb ik het gevoel bedrogen te zijn door mijn eigen familie. 
Wat wil ik nog meer, kan je dat zelf niet invullen. Ik wil mijn eigen vrije keuze maken. Jij hebt toch ook zelf gekozen? zeg ik met nadruk. Ze kijkt me schamper aan en zegt niks. 
Of niet? vervolg ik. 
Het heeft niks uitgemaakt, het is toch allemaal n pot nat. Dus waarom je druk maken om zoiets onbenulligs. Weet je, je mag nog blij zijn dat er voor je geregeld word. Ga nu aan de kant. Ik moet dit naar binnen brengen. Zegt ze nu ongeduldig.
Met een laatste redpoging tot meer antwoorden roep ik haar achterna Ik kan niet geloven dat pappa dit goed heeft gekeurd. Ik zie meteen haar schouders verstijven maar dan antwoord ze me over haar schouders pappa heeft ons toestemming gegeven alles te regelen. Helaas kon hij er zelf niet bij zijn. Meskien, hij is nog steeds niet bijgekomen van de schok. Met een quasi medelevende blik kijkt ze me nog even aan en loopt dan weg, wetend dat ze voor nu wel genoeg had gezegd.
En daar blijf ik dan achter met mijn verwarde gedachtes en mijn duizend en n vragen._

----------


## Batata24

joeppieeee. eindelijk eindelijk eindelijk... please ga door en laat ons niet meer zo lang wachten...

geweldig verhaal !!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *joeppieeee. eindelijk eindelijk eindelijk... please ga door en laat ons niet meer zo lang wachten...
> 
> geweldig verhaal !!*


Dank je wel... :Smilie:

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

hey ik zie dat je online bent

dus je kan verder aanje verhaal verder wat schrijven


toffe verhaal 
xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

hey schat alles goe

seg ik zie dat je online bent
dus je kan wat verder aan je verhaal bij typen oke


groetjes

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door ibnatoe islaam_ 
> *hey schat alles goe
> 
> seg ik zie dat je online bent
> dus je kan wat verder aan je verhaal bij typen oke
> 
> 
> groetjes*


Dank je wle voor je berichtje.
Ben meestal wel online, alleen ben met andre dingen bezig... :Smilie: 


Saphy

----------


## soumiake

Thxxx Voor de gevolgje

----------


## Samieraatje

:zozo:  

 :petaf:  

Ga gauw verder zoooo spannend!!!!

----------


## hanouna

hi girl, goed verhaal....maar wannneer ga je weer verder met het plaatsen van een vervolg?!!!!

----------


## missy246

ewa meid ga je nog verder.....je was zoo lang niet meer verder gegaan dat ik weer een heel deel moest gaan lezen zodat ik het weer een beetje snapte....

moehim k hoop dat je zo verder gaat aangezien ik zie dat je 
online bent....  :knipoog:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *ewa meid ga je nog verder.....je was zoo lang niet meer verder gegaan dat ik weer een heel deel moest gaan lezen zodat ik het weer een beetje snapte....
> 
> moehim k hoop dat je zo verder gaat aangezien ik zie dat je 
> online bent.... *


Ik weet lieverd ik ben wle vaker online, maar daar moet je bij bniet vanuit gaan. Ik denk dat ik weer vervolg van me verhaal schrijf na de vakantie. Ik denk niet dat ik verder kan schrijven in de vakantie helaas.
 :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

[GLOW=seagreen]Zoo schatje, hoe is het met je? Een mooi verhaal met mooie vervolgen ik hoop snel weer wat van je te lezen...[/GLOW] 

Nou meid houd je rustig,
Liefs Ouafae

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ga gauw verder spaaaaaaaaaneeeeeeend wajouw ejema hnoe spanned  :wohaa:

----------


## lady_marmelade

Salaam
Ik heb je verhaal gelezen en die is echt goe!
Ik hoop dat je snel verder zult schrijven  :Wink:  
Ik kijk er al naar uit

Beslama he

PS: het is zoooooooooo spannendddddddddddddddddd

----------


## mocrolady4ever

selam,

ik heb me speciaal voor jou hier aangemeld, om te kunnen reageren op jou verhaal.

nou meid het is echt fantastich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik volg het sinds het begin al, maar heb nog nooit gereageerd.
je hebt echt gewoon een gave, je schrijft zo goed, en zo overzichtelijk, dat je het in 1 keer uitleest. 
helemaal TOPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nou meid ik wens je heel erg veel succes in de toekomst met je verdere verhalen, want als je zo door gaat kom je er wel, inshallah.

beslame, 
liefs mocrolady4ever

----------


## saphronie

Ik kan door de vakantie een tijdje niet schrijven dames.. :frons: 

Veel plezier allemaal en maak wat leusk van jullie vakantie!! Tot snel Insha-allah... :zwaai:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

[GLOW=blue]Nou schat, je hebt talent in het schrijven van prachtige verhalen. Ewa maar vanwege vakantie ken je niet schrijven maar dat geeft niet schat als je maar ooit verder gaat als is het over 2 maanden als ik maar dan weer je mooie verhalen kan lezen...[/GLOW] 

Nou schat succes verder met schrijven. Nog een prettige vakantie toegewenst... maak er een leuke vakantie van en tot gauw...


liefs,
Ouafae
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Rifii

leuk verhaaltje ben er om 1 uur mee begonnen een ben net klaar .  :wow:

----------


## saphronie

Gangste O.C bedankt voor je begrip!  :Smilie: 

Riffi, dankje. Fijn om te weten dat ik ongeveer een uur aan leesvoer heb..  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nesrine18

Weer een talentvolle meid....prachtig....enne laat haar toch op die jongen vallen!!!!  :koppel:  

en laat haar niet zwanger zijn!!!  :vreemd:  


tbarkallah!

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ga gauw vrder wajouw so snappend  :party:

----------


## dounia1986

wejoooooow deze verhaal is gewoon prachtigggggggggggg

meisje je kan heel goed schrijven joh 
ooit gedacht om schrijfster te worden??

ik leef me helemaal in je verhaal
1 woord is gewoon een van de mooiste verhalen die ik heb gelezen en mss wel een van de beste 

ik hoop dat je heel snel verder gaat 
want is heeeeel spannnend joh

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wat een verhaal ik kan niet meer wachten tot het vervolg maar neem gerust de tijd het is een mooi verhaal  :ole:   :plet:   :ole:

----------


## saphronie

Hey meiden, bedankt voor al jullie lof. Ik word er bijna verlegen van... :Smilie: 

@Dounia1986: Ja ik heb er wel aan gedacht, maar ik dacht dat als ik van mijn hobby werk zou maken er niet half zoveel plezier aan zou kunnen beleven als dat ik nu doe. Dus liever een hobby naast het werk dat ik insha-allah in de toekomst ga doen. Zekerheid voor alles toch?  :knipoog:

----------


## dounia1986

tuurlijk 
wat je wilt
maar omdat je zo mooi schrijft d8 ik jah dat is iets voor haar schrijfster
je kan het heel goed meid
doe zo verder en we wachten nog steeds

kusjes en groetjes van dounia

----------


## amel_18

Heeeeeeey meiddd...

je hebt er alweer een fan bij..!!
superrr mooi verhaal..
hoop da je snel verder gaat..

heel veel liefs amel.. :zwaai:

----------


## Lady Laloush

jij hebt echttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt talent meid, je kan zo mooi alles uitlegge, die gevoelens enzo *zuchttttttttt* gewoon zooooooo moooooooi

je hebt er dus een nieuwe superfan bij  :Wink:  

zie da je zo vlug mogelijk weer een vervolgje kan plaatse !!!!

thalla zina  :Wink:  

dikke koeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss 

Latje

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *tuurlijk 
> wat je wilt
> maar omdat je zo mooi schrijft d8 ik jah dat is iets voor haar schrijfster
> je kan het heel goed meid
> doe zo verder en we wachten nog steeds
> 
> kusjes en groetjes van dounia*


Insha-allah, misschien in de toekomst, maar voorlopig blijft het een hele leuke hobby die niemand me kan afnemen.. :knipoog: 
Bedankt voor je geduld  :Smilie: 

xxx

Saphy.

----------


## saphronie

Alle anderen bedankt voor jullie commentaar en natuurlijk grote geduld...!
Take care en maak nog wat van jullie holidayz, al is het dan moeilijk in dit kikkerlandje haha.. :knipoog: 

Saphy

----------


## dounia1986

alsjeblieft het is net zo goed
pleaze nog een vervolgje
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzeee eeeeee


kussie en knuffie van dounia
het is zon mooi verhaal echt waar je moet wel alles opzij zetten om dit te lezen. zo ingrijpend is het

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *alsjeblieft het is net zo goed
> pleaze nog een vervolgje
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzeee eeeeee
> 
> 
> kussie en knuffie van dounia
> het is zon mooi verhaal echt waar je moet wel alles opzij zetten om dit te lezen. zo ingrijpend is het*


Van jou berichtje vrolijk ik echt op...!
Bedankt.. :Smilie: 
Ik zal alleen pas een vervolg kunnen schrijven als de zomervakantie over is.. :frons: 
Thallah meissie..

Saphy

----------


## dounia1986

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Van jou berichtje vrolijk ik echt op...!
> Bedankt..
> Ik zal alleen pas een vervolg kunnen schrijven als de zomervakantie over is..
> Thallah meissie..
> 
> Saphy*



spijtig mah ja is niets ik zal geduldig w8ten op je vervolg
kussie en knuffie van dounia

----------


## amel_18

k blijf ook geduldig wachte... :blauwe kus: ..

----------


## saphronie

Dank jullie allemaal.. :Smilie:

----------


## Batata24

wanneer si die vakantie nou afgelopen snik snik.. ga je gauw verder please  :frons:

----------


## saphronie

ERgens begin sepetnber, ga k weer trug naar school...K weet niet precies wanneer. Ik zal eens navragen.. :blozen:  Goed punt van je.. :tong uitsteken: 
Ik hoop dat alles goed is, Thallah.

xxx

Saph

----------


## hafsa bouzi

:huil:  pas na de zomer vakantie je doet me pijn maar ik zal proberen geduld te hebben maar dan moet het wel een heel groot vevolg zijn  :hihi:

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

ghehehheh ga gauw verder :grote grijns: ...  :duim:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## mounia2

hoi

Leuk verhaal meid! Het is erg spannend en dan stop jij precies met schijven jammer. Maar een vraagje waarom ga je pas verder na de zomervakantie? Kan nu toch ook of niet  :denk:  ? Jammer ik dacht nog veel vervolgjes te kunnen lezen voordat ik naar school ga dan kan ik juist nooit op pc. Maar nogmaal leuk verhaal!

----------


## lala_saida

de max een vervolg pllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssse
ik ben verliefd op je verhaal kun je snel verder gaan als je kan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes

----------


## mounia2

ga pleaseeeeeeee verder meid  :dood:

----------


## bloem1980

:zwaai:  hey schrijfster!!

wallah je moet echt veder gaan, jou verhaal is echt topie!!!

Als ik jou was zou ik proberen om het te publiceren!!!  :boogjes:  

GAAAAA VEDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MEID

WIJ WILLEN EEN VERVOLG!!!!

----------


## saphronie

Oh oohhh, wat zijn we toch weer heerlijk geduldig!  :knipoog: 
Nee grapje, jullie hebben gelijk. Ik kan er zelf ook niet tegen om ergens in het midden te moeten stoppen met lezen. Alles wat ik nu kan zeggen is dat jullie toch echt geduld moeten hebben tot ik weer bepakt en bezakt op school zit....eerder lukt het niet. Al mijn spullen zijn daar en thuis gaat het gewoon erg moeilijk. Ik zit gewoon nooit stil, ook al is het vakantie en ik werk ook nog dus sorry dames... :frons: 

@ Mounia1: Wat vervelend om te horen! Bij mij het juist andersom, als ik naar school ga werk ik niet zoveel en daardoor heb ik tijd om wat te schrijven. En je weet hoe dat zit op die hbo opleidingen ( mbo ook? ), je hebt gewoon verschrikkelijk veel tussenuren en daardoor kan ik hele wat voor mezelf doen. Hoop toch dat je een gaatje weet te prikken om af en toe mee te kijken. Ook als ik op schoo zit ben ik nooti zo snel met vervolgen. het lukt soms gewoon niet als ik iets anders voor school moet doen. je concentratie is weg. Maar lieve meid ik ga mijn bets doen ok.. :Smilie:  

Kusjes allemaal.. :blauwe kus: 

Saphy

----------


## mounia2

Heyy meid

Ik vind het al een eer dat je wat van je laat horen.Ik doe zeker me best om te kijken,aangezien ik zelf ook een verhaal hier heb staan.Maar ik zit niet op de mbo,ik doe me examenjaar nog maar  :knipoog: . En daarom is het dit jaar een drukke jaar ik heb allemaal pta's snappie.Maar probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan want het is een te gekke verhaal!

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door mounia2_ 
> *Heyy meid
> 
> Ik vind het al een eer dat je wat van je laat horen.Ik doe zeker me best om te kijken,aangezien ik zelf ook een verhaal hier heb staan.Maar ik zit niet op de mbo,ik doe me examenjaar nog maar . En daarom is het dit jaar een drukke jaar ik heb allemaal pta's snappie.Maar probeer zo snel mogelijk verder te gaan want het is een te gekke verhaal!*


Hey.. :Smilie: 

Ja is inderdaad een druk jaar. Ik krijg al rillingen als ik eraan terugdenk..
Je zegt examenjaar nog maar, maar weetje voor je het weet is het voorbij en nog een pluspunt, het examenjaar is het enigste jaar waarbij extra lang vakantie hebt dus even doorzetten en denken aan de prettige vooruitzichten van de toekomst.. :knipoog: 
Shoukran..

Saphy

----------


## **salua**

hey hey meid hij is echt heel leuk dat verhaal...
kan je a.u.b het verhaal afmaken hij is zo leuk...
ik vindt het zo een leuke verhaal zou je a.u.b. dat verhaal willen afmaken ik moetw eten wat het einde is van het verhaal of misschien heb je een website ofzo waar het verhaal ook op staat!!!!!!
xxxjes salua maak het verhaal af plieesss

----------


## saidaatje

up  :nijn:

----------


## mounia2

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Hey..
> 
> Ja is inderdaad een druk jaar. Ik krijg al rillingen als ik eraan terugdenk..
> Je zegt examenjaar nog maar, maar weetje voor je het weet is het voorbij en nog een pluspunt, het examenjaar is het enigste jaar waarbij extra lang vakantie hebt dus even doorzetten en denken aan de prettige vooruitzichten van de toekomst..
> Shoukran..
> 
> Saphy*


Jah das waar meid  :knipoog: .En meid wanneer ga je weer verder? De vakantie is tog al voorbij of niet? 

En meid zou je het goed vinden als ik je verhaal plaats op ***********? Natuurlijk der bij dat het van jouw is,je zult zware fans krijgn meid.Maar laat snel wat van je horen.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door mounia2_ 
> *Jah das waar meid .En meid wanneer ga je weer verder? De vakantie is tog al voorbij of niet? 
> 
> En meid zou je het goed vinden als ik je verhaal plaats op ***********? Natuurlijk der bij dat het van jouw is,je zult zware fans krijgn meid.Maar laat snel wat van je horen.*


Ik had daar al een stukje geplaats, alleen daar was ik nog helemaal niet ver. Op n gegeven moment had ik alleen nog maar tijd voor deze site, maar als je kijkt op nick syrai, staat t zelfde verhaal.. :Smilie:

----------


## nedeh

ga vooral door met het schrijven, leuk en grappig verhaal, en ik denk dat ik voorlopig geen boeken meer koop.  :duim:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door nedeh_ 
> *ga vooral door met het schrijven, leuk en grappig verhaal, en ik denk dat ik voorlopig geen boeken meer koop. *


Ja haha, genoeg avonturen hier te lezen he. En t leuke is dat je je in sommige heel goed kan plaatsen.. :knipoog:

----------


## zakia012

soo mijn oogjes doen zier door jou tekst, ga snel verder haha kus zakia mauhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door zakia012_ 
> *soo mijn oogjes doen zier door jou tekst, ga snel verder haha kus zakia mauhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


hahaha, ingespannen lopen turen .. :knipoog:

----------


## zakia012

hah wallah krijg traantje in me ogen door het lezen. ewa wel snel verder gaan he. knuf

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door zakia012_ 
> *hah wallah krijg traantje in me ogen door het lezen. ewa wel snel verder gaan he. knuf*


Insha-allah, doe me best. maar heb nu werk en school, en daartussen dit haha...  :maf3:

----------


## mounia2

oke meid is goed,maar wanneer ga je verder?? Het duurt eerlijk gezegd erggg lang  :frons:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door mounia2_ 
> *oke meid is goed,maar wanneer ga je verder?? Het duurt eerlijk gezegd erggg lang *


Lieverd, ik zou willen, maar ben nu van hot naar her aan t rennen. Als k nu zomaar iets ga schrijven is mn aandacht er nie bij en is t nie goed snap je... :frons:

----------


## mounia2

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Lieverd, ik zou willen, maar ben nu van hot naar her aan t rennen. Als k nu zomaar iets ga schrijven is mn aandacht er nie bij en is t nie goed snap je...*


 Van hot naar her i dont get it?? Maar natuurlijk begrijp ik wel dat als je zomaar iets schrijft je aandacht er niet bij is dus helemaal inspiratieloos.Maar heb je het echt zo druk? Het is lang geleden dat je verder bent gegaan

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door mounia2_ 
> *Van hot naar her i dont get it?? Maar natuurlijk begrijp ik wel dat als je zomaar iets schrijft je aandacht er niet bij is dus helemaal inspiratieloos.Maar heb je het echt zo druk? Het is lang geleden dat je verder bent gegaan*


Ik heb tering hoofdpijn zo druk heb ik t. (sorry) , ja de studenten van vorig jr vonden het leuk om te zeggen dat ze het tweede jr makkelijk vonden. Nu krijgen wij de wind van voren van alle leraren, of te wel ploegen draaien en zwoegen....was ik nu maar zo een actieveling...  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## **salua**

waauuwww wallah ik vind jouw verhalen zooo mooi man,maar ik heb het nu al 5 keer gelezen,wil zo graag dat je het afmaakt,het is gewoon verslafend net als een soap  :Smilie:

----------


## najima_i

IWaaaa pleaseeeeeee wil je doorgaan ik wordt gek van het wachten. ik ben zooo benieuwdddd en ik wacht echt heel langgggggggggggggggggggg maar weloeeeeeeeee als je er geen zin in heb dan moet je gewoon een slot bedenken dan ben je klaar mohim als ik maar wel weet hoe het afloopt  :hihi:  

alsjeblieffttt schat wil je verder gaannnn ik zal je voor eeuwig dankbaar zijn

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door najima_i_ 
> *IWaaaa pleaseeeeeee wil je doorgaan ik wordt gek van het wachten. ik ben zooo benieuwdddd en ik wacht echt heel langgggggggggggggggggggg maar weloeeeeeeeee als je er geen zin in heb dan moet je gewoon een slot bedenken dan ben je klaar mohim als ik maar wel weet hoe het afloopt  
> 
> alsjeblieffttt schat wil je verder gaannnn ik zal je voor eeuwig dankbaar zijn*


Wallah, dit zit zo vaak in me achterhoofd...And I feel very guilty, maar kan er er niet zomaar inkomen. Insha-allah ga ik snel verder goed.. :Smilie:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Wallah, dit zit zo vaak in me achterhoofd...And I feel very guilty, maar kan er er niet zomaar inkomen. Insha-allah ga ik snel verder goed..*


Yeah! Ik wacht met spanning op het vervolg... 
Je verhaal is echt zo goed h!

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Soussia'86_ 
> *Yeah! Ik wacht met spanning op het vervolg... 
> Je verhaal is echt zo goed h!
> 
> Thella, beslama *


Jij doet het anders ook niet slecht hoor!!  :duim:

----------


## mounia2

Meid ga aub verderrr!

Aub :frons:

----------


## een_gelovige*

salaam 

kom op meid je houdt ons allemaal in spanning.
schrijf snel door.

----------


## hafsa bouzi

h lieverd heb allang niet meer gereageerd maar ik kom altijd kijken of je wel een vervolgje hebt neer gezet maar tevergeefs er staat er geen maar ik begrijp wel als je geen tijd hebt maar neem gerust de tijd zina ik blijf een trouwe fan  

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Prachtig verhaal.. Geweldig 




Ga gauw door.. Je hebt er een nieuwe Fan bij






xx m0cr0layd_

----------


## Batata24

hallooo dit topverhaal moet ook gauw verder, je zakt steeds verder weg ... maar ik ben je niet vergeten...

DOORGAAANNNN

 :Smilie:  

BEDANKT  :Smilie:

----------


## salua

aahhh meid,je moet snel proberen verder te gaan,me vriendin valt me altijd lastig,die vind dat zoo mooi man,en elke keer vraagt ze ja wanneer is het verhaal af!!wordt helemal gek,ik zelf vind het een mooie verhaal meid,plliiessssssss maak hem verder af

----------


## soukayna

hey wanneer ga je verder??echt een mooi verhaal!!!
xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## soumiake

Spijtig dat ik al een lange tijd geen vervolg meer zie!!

----------


## een_gelovige*

salaam,

lieve meid wil je aub snel verder gaan dit verhaal spookt al weken in mijn hoofd en dat zal zo blijven door gaan tot er een einde aan komt.
dus help me en ga verder met dit verhaal.
je kan behoorlijk schrijven dus ga snel verder.
stel je fans niet teleur!!!

----------


## amel_18

Nog steeds nixx...

meid k hoop da alles goed met je gaat en da je inshallah weer snel verder schrijft...!!

boessa amel..  :knipoog:

----------


## moslima__007

ik denk dat dit zowat het beste verhaal is ooit
ik ben een zwaare nieuwe fan
kben echt verslaafd aan dit verhaal
ga snel verder ik kan niet wachten

xxxxxxxxxxx you're the best

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Up !  

laatste vervolg stond ergens op 24 ofzo.. 


ik w8.._

----------


## dounia1986

hey schattje lang geleden dat ik nog op deze site ben geweest joh
maar als ik erop kom dan is jouw verhaal de eerste die ik opzoek 
en kheb gezien dat er geen vervolgje staat
ik weet dat je het druk hebt
maar toch blijf ik hope dat je een van deze dagen een
vervolgje schrijft
want is een top verhaal echt waar

xxxxjes en een hele dikke knuffie 
van je fan dounia 1986

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_h lieverd dit is echt
een TOP verhaal 
je moet snel verder gaan want je doet  
het echt fantastisch  
 _

----------


## mounia2

ga verder jij........  :stomp:  










hihihi

----------


## ChouChou

Wanneer ga je weer verder? Ik heb je verhaal zelfs weer opnieuw gelezen!

 :puh:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Ja, precies ik ook  :frons: 



Up !

Kom op, meid !

----------


## berkania150

Waar blijft die vervolg, heb dit verhaal al meer dan 2 keer gelezen 


GIVE US MORE  :ole:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Laat 's iets van je horen..  :frons:

----------


## saphronie

:blozen:  

De reden dat ik een tijd niet meer schrijf is omdat ik nu in een drukke moeilijke periode met school zit. Het lukt me simpelweg niet om me even af te sluiten en verder te gaan schrijven . Ik zou wel verder kunnen schrijven maar dan zou het toch niet zo leuk zijn omdat het niet met gevoel is snap je. Dus ik wacht liever tot ik het wat rustiger heb en weer met hartelust kan schrijven..

Sorry dames! Ik had ook niet verwacht dat ik het zo druk zou krijgen. Hoopte eigelijk dat het wat minder zou worden dit jaar, maar ik kan rustig tegen mezelf zeggen 'droom verder Saph'... :frons: 


 :blauwe kus:  aan al mn lieve fans!

Saph

----------


## Pixelshade

o saphie je hebt er nog een fan bij  :haha:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> *o saphie je hebt er nog een fan bij *


  :argwaan:  

Pix? Wat doe jij allemaal savonds...hier zit je dus...en ik maar zoeken  :hihi:

----------


## jasje

ik ben een niuewe fan van jou is egt mooi wallah ik ken niet wacheten tot hewt bvervolg  :zwaai:   :player:   :stomp:   :belgie:   :turkije:  hhahahaha dus ga zo snel mogelijk door aub

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

damn girl

ik moest beter niet aan dit verhaal beginne, wejew ik kan ni wachten tot je verderschrijft!!! ik heb heel dit verhaal in 1 keer uitgelezen, aangezien ik er vandaag toevallig op aan botste.

schrijf maar verder, je doet et goe

beslama thallah frask

----------


## jasje

ewa ik ken niet wacheten op een vervolg schiet aub op man je ken egt goed scrijven

----------


## jasje

ewa ik ken niet wacheten op een vervolg schiet aub op man je ken egt goed scrijven

----------


## Mona_

Hey,

Ik wou gewoon net als alle andere een compliment geven over jou schrijfstijl.

Geloof mij nu maar je kunt er echt wat....

maar het enigste nadeel is dat je te lang wacht om een vervolg te schrijven..

het is normaal ons te horen klagen, eerst zorg je voor een heel spannend stuk en dan laat je ons vol ongeduld wachten..

dus meid, m.a.w je hebt een fan bij!!!!!!!!

wil meer van je schrijfstijl genieten dus je weet wat je te wachten staat.
koekjes en sprite naast de pc en dan beginnen met het vervolg.

----------


## berkania150

Hey lieverd ga zo snel mogelijk verder, maar laat het alstublieft goed eindigen dat is al wat ik je vraag  :Smilie:  


bousa xxxx

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_h lieverd 
neem gerust de tijd zolang jij mar het verhaal afmaakt
dan is het goed

je doet het echt goed  




 

xx hafsa_

----------


## m0cr0layD

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> * 
> 
> De reden dat ik een tijd niet meer schrijf is omdat ik nu in een drukke moeilijke periode met school zit. Het lukt me simpelweg niet om me even af te sluiten en verder te gaan schrijven . Ik zou wel verder kunnen schrijven maar dan zou het toch niet zo leuk zijn omdat het niet met gevoel is snap je. Dus ik wacht liever tot ik het wat rustiger heb en weer met hartelust kan schrijven..
> 
> Sorry dames! Ik had ook niet verwacht dat ik het zo druk zou krijgen. Hoopte eigelijk dat het wat minder zou worden dit jaar, maar ik kan rustig tegen mezelf zeggen 'droom verder Saph'...
> 
> 
>  aan al mn lieve fans!
> ...


Is goed meid. Take your time  :blauwe kus:  !

----------


## jasje

ga alsjeblieft veder ik ken niet wachetn op het vervolg

----------


## Batata24

vervolg graaagggggggggggggggggg

----------


## noraja

salaam alykum,
je hebt een nieuwe fan bij!!!
masha allah ik heb je verhaal helemaal gelezen
en het is kei goed!! woullah je bent echt goed meid dat moet ik je zeker zeggen, incha allah antwoord je zo gauw mogelijk.
beslema en veel succes verder.

kusjes xx mwah!

----------


## love_moessie

he meid.
ik heb er 2 dagen over gedaan om het verhaal te lezen,ik vind het echt een prachtige verhaal dus wil je zo snel mogelijk door gaan alseblieft,want ik ben echt verslaafd aan jouw verhaal.  :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :ole:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:  
groetjes love_moessie.

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_ga snal door  _

----------


## H&A

Deze blijft gewoon op pagina numero uno!  :wijs:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Deze blijft gewoon op pagina numero uno! *


aaah wat lief! waar ben je nu? Net als ik er op ben..ben je pleite..  :loens:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *aaah wat lief! waar ben je nu? Net als ik er op ben..ben je pleite.. *




Ik ben er wel.  :plet:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Ik ben er wel. *


Oeps....  :zegniets:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Oeps.... *



Tralalala.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Tralalala.*


If I was a rich girl nananananana  :vierkant:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *If I was a rich girl nananananana *




I would buy George Cloony.  :blowen:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *I would buy George Cloony. *


Wil je delen met humble me?  :nerd:

----------


## Souma

22 Juni 2004 was het laatste vervolg waarvan wij hebben kunnen genieten  :frons: . Saphy ik wil alleen ff zeggen dat ik het een heel interessant en goed verhaal vind, maar toch vind ik het echt vervelend dat dat het inmiddels al bijna een half jaar terug is voor het laatste vervolg  :frons: . 

Ik zal toch nog geduld moeten hebben,...hoop snel weer iets van je te lezen.

Liefs,
Souma  :frons:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Wil je delen met humble me? *



Nee. Koop jij Johnny Depp of zoiets.  :fuckit:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Nee. Koop jij Johnny Depp of zoiets. *


Heks, hem deel ik ook nie.. :ego:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Heks, hem deel ik ook nie..*



Hoeft niet. He izzz ugly.  :verdriet:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Hoeft niet. He izzz ugly. *


 Je hebt walou smaak  :ego: 

alien!

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Je hebt walou smaak 
> 
> alien!*




Batata.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Batata.*


Gizou!

----------


## soumiake

Spijtig dat ik geen vervolgjes meer zie  :droef:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door soumiake_ 
> *Spijtig dat ik geen vervolgjes meer zie *


Ik weet het, sorry... :blozen:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Gizou!*



Izan.  :grote grijns:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Izan. *


Mizan.  :slik!:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Mizan. *



Watte?  :maf:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Watte? *


Wat denk je!  :stout:

----------


## Imperatrice

aaaaightz.. in 1 keer uitgelezen.
nou nog ff kijken wanneer je het volgende vervolgje lanceert.

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> *aaaaightz.. in 1 keer uitgelezen.
> nou nog ff kijken wanneer je het volgende vervolgje lanceert.*


Zooo snel...als je hoort hoelang ik er over heb gedaan..nee hoor  :lekpuh:

----------


## Kazkoezza

aralajemma

Eerst en vooral

heb dit verhaal op aanraden van mijn schatje achermijnpc gelezen
Heb het in 2uurtjes uitgelezen,tot ik besefte dat er geen vervolg was sinds maanden.

ben van de spaninng bijna 2keer van mijn stoel gevallen,hahaha!!!

En last but not least....Het is een fantastisch verhaal.Ik hoop dat dit nooit in reality zal gebeuren,lijkt me echt vreselijk.

Ga heel snel verder (dit is een dreigement)  :roker:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Kazkoezza_ 
> *aralajemma
> 
> Eerst en vooral
> 
> heb dit verhaal op aanraden van mijn schatje achermijnpc gelezen
> Heb het in 2uurtjes uitgelezen,tot ik besefte dat er geen vervolg was sinds maanden.
> 
> ben van de spaninng bijna 2keer van mijn stoel gevallen,hahaha!!!
> ...


Nee wens het ook niemand toe, lijkt me echt dilemma! 
InschaAllah ga ik nog verder, kan nog niet met zekerheid zeggen wanneer alleen..

Ben blij dat je het toch leuk vond om te lezen.. :knipoog:

----------


## H&A

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *Wat denk je! *




Izan.

----------


## noraja

salaaaam sarphonie
wajemaaa wanneer schrijf jij nog eens verder?? haha ik ben al maanden aan het wachten meid...
moe izana :-) haha ehendam, moekeniena.

beslema xxx

----------


## H&A

Ik zeg het maar ff.


Saphrie heeft het op dit moment te druk met haar studie om haar verhaal af te maken. Dus jullie moeten nog ff geduld hebben. 


 :Smilie:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Shinny_ 
> *Izan.*


Kijk nu iedereen tegen me zegt a vieze heks  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## H&A

:blowen:

----------


## najima_i

nu is het niet meer leuk het wachten wollah je had beter niet kunnen beginnen ik durf te wedden dat de meesten niet eens meer weten waar het verhaal over ging

----------


## noraja

sarphonieeee, waar zit je meid?? waarom schrijf je niet verder, het is denk ik al een jaar dat je niet meer hebt geschreven... ik heb geduld macha zoveel denk ik ook weer niet.. moehim je ziet maar he, beslemaa xxx jes

----------


## love y 4-ever

Salaam

ewa wanneer komt het vervolg ik w8 al heel lang maar steeds als ik op maroc.nl kom heb je nix geshreven 

mohiem ik zal nog wel een tijdje wachten




thalla fatima

----------


## H&A

Ik zei tog dat ze het druk heeft met haar studie. 




 :jammer:

----------


## lovely-a

SAPHRONIE ik ben al een maand aan het wachten op een vervolg waarom laat je ons zo lang wachten? serieus je stopt echt op een heel spannend moment......... please ga door doe het voor je fanssss  :brozac:

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

hey meid ben je nieuwe fan ga gauw weer verder en prieces je laat ons juist op een spannende moment w8ten :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:

----------


## gaula

ewa medin chan vervolgje nir waloeee!!!!  :verward:  

hey meid je hebt nieuwe fan bij gekregen...je verhaal is echt tof ik heb het in een keer gelezen..ik begrijp wel dat je het te druk hebt met je studie maar probeer pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aase snel een verlvolge te schrijven..je laat ons in spanning  :fucyc:   :fucyc:

----------


## mert a bak

HEEy GA SNEL VERDER verder ik kan niet meer wachten  :plet:  
IK W8muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah mert a bak  :wohaa:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

Oooooooh Saphronie vanaf juli heb ik me niet meer aan gemeld ik meld mij vandaag aan ik ga gelijk naar jou verhaaal merk ik dat juh vanaf die tijd geeen vervolg meeeeeeer hebt getypt wajooooooow is niet echt lief van je meid...

Ik ben teleurgesteld maaar he ik heb een voorstel je kan me weeer blij maken met een vervolgje hahahaha...


Ewa laaaaaat wat van je weten...


Liefs,
Ouafae

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

heey meiden is deze verhaal ook op marokko.nl te lezen :knipoog:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door miss_fatimaatje_ 
> *heey meiden is deze verhaal ook op marokko.nl te lezen*


Hmm nee...of ja wel een stukje. Maar deze gaat verder, dus je hebt er niks aan.. :knipoog:

----------


## Mizs_7amka

Ewa meid schrijf verder????

Duurt wel heel erg lang  :vreemd:  
Je verhaal is echt mooi schrijf alsjeblieft snel verder???

Boesa van Me

----------


## Mizs_7amka

Halloooooo!!!!!

LEven Jullie nog of wat........
of moet ik nu de ALARM nummer Bellen  :frons: 

BYEBYE :'(

----------


## hafsa bouzi

:tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:  


nog steeds geen vervolg 
ga snel verder

----------


## kamilia 27

sorry maar ik vind dat je er belachelijk lang over doet om een stukje te schrijven nou weet ik dat je ook nog een leven hiernaast hebt maar dit duurt belachelijk lang. Maak er dan een gewoon een eind aan.
Of kick je erop dat zoveel mensen zitten te wachten en de hele tijd reageren.En zeg nou zelf vind je het niet tijd worden om een vervolg te schrijven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dus maak er een eind aan of schrijf wat

----------


## mounia2

OKEYYYY DIT IS DE LAASTE VERVOLG TOCH??????????
NOU SORRY HOOR MAAR IK BEHOORLIJK LANG DUREN GEWOOON TE SORRY MEID IK WIL NIET DOM DOEN MAAR HET DUURT GEWOON TE LANG.BEN JE WEL VAN PLAN OM VERDER TE GAAN? WANT JE KOMT WEL GEWOON ONLINE EN REAGEERT MAAR SCHRIJF NIET VERDER VANDAAR IK DAT VRAAG. NOG EEN MAAND ONGEVEER DAN IS HET EEN JAAR GELEDEN DAT DE LAASTE VERVOLG GEPLAATS IS *ZUCHT*

Thuis aangekomen zwaai ik Souad uit tot ik niks minder dan een puntje zie. Met tegenzin vervolg ik mijn weg de trappen op naar onze voordeur. Met een schok blijf ik staan als ik me realiseer, dat er allerlei geluiden weergalmen door het trapportaal. Al afvragend wat dit nu te betekenen heeft loop ik langzaam naar boven. Kinderen spelen op de trap en ik moet diverse keren met een grote sprong over een plas limonade of wat het dan ook is springen. Als ik voorbij de eerste verdieping raas word de trap alleen maar plakkeriger. Ik stel me alweer een grote dweilbeurt voor. Gek genoeg is mijn misselijkheid nu helemaal weg, alsof het helemaal niet bestaan heeft. Ik kan me nu alleen nog opwinden over de viezigheid en de drukte in het trapportaal. Oh ik zie wel wat er aan de hand is. Yemma is weer bezig geweest de halve buurt uit te nodigen. De mannen zitten in ons huis, wat ik aan de schoenen en het zware gelach kan horen en de vrouwtjes zullen waarschijnlijk boven bij Nassria zijn. Waarschijnlijk een idee van yemma. Nu we midden in onze vakantie zitten is ze weer goed op dreef. Ik hoor de vrouwen al vanaf de eerste verdieping kakelen. Als ik dan bij de tweede verdieping aankom kom ik bijna niet door de deuropening door alle schoenen die pal voor de deur opgestapeld zijn als een soort drempel. Het aantal paar schoenen had me moeten waarschuwen, maar toch sta ik voor een complete verassing als ik de huiskamer binnenkom. Weyoww heb ik iets gemist? Een trouwfeest of zo? Vanochtend nog was alles netjes en was er niks aan de hand. Zelfs toen ik wegging heeft yemma niks gezegd van vroeg thuis zijn. Ze liet me gewoon vertrekken. Hoe hebben ze zo een feest kunnen verzwijgen, tenzij ze wilden dat ik er niks van wist

De huiskamer zit bomvol, in elke kamer van het huis is het stervensdruk. Ik loop naar de meest waarschijnlijke plek waar ik yemma kan vinden, de keuken. Wanneer ik daar aankom zie ik mijn moeder, zus en een paar nichtjes druk in de weer met het eten klaarmaken en andere liflafjes. Ik blijf in de deuropening staan en wacht tot mijn moeder mijn kan top kijkt. Na tien minuten staan wachten nog niks, geen enkele keer kijkt er iemand mijn richting uit. Een beetje ongeduldig wordend nu, loop ik naar voren en trek aan de mouw van haar jurk. Ik word gewoon genegeerd als een klein kind. Ik voel dat ik rode plekken op mijn wangen krijg. Mijn nichtjes kijken me schuins aan en ontwijken verder mijn blik. Zachtjes trekkend aan haar mouw met een dringende Yemma! nu zodat ze me moet horen sta ik daar dan. Ze kijkt eventjes op en zegt Aaah Ouasima, je bent thuis. Dan kan je meteen iets voor me halen. Ik heb zout nodig. Kan je dat alsjeblieft even gaan halen. Ik kijk haar goed aan. Dit leek te veel op een poging mij af te poeieren. Kan je geen kind of zo sturen, er zijn er genoeg hierzo. Nee ik wil dat jij gaat, jij weet beter welke je moet halen. Ik wil mijn mond open doen en zeggen dat een kleuter zout kan halen als het hem opgedragen zou worden, maar houd mijn mond en loop weer naar buiten toe. Weg van de drukte, kom ik aan bij de hoofdstraat waar ik moet oversteken om bij het kleine winkeltje te komen. Als ik weer naar buiten kom zie ik een tante lopen, een zus van mijn vader. Meteen snel ik naar haar toe in de veronderstelling dat zij wel weet wat er aan de hand is. 
Ze kijkt me verbaasd en zegt meid je maakt een grapje! Vandaag houd je moeder een verlovingsfeest. Nog steeds geen idee wat ze bedoelt vraag ik haar Ow ik wist niet dat mijn broer zich heeft verloofd of dat hij een meisje heeft ontmoet?. Een beetje verward schud ik mijn hoofd, om dan weer meteen achteruit te deinzen als mijn tante lachend zegt 
Welnee gek, het is jou verlovingsfeest. Wist je niet dat je moeder de naaste familie had uitgenodigd en een paar familieleden van je aanstaande. Heftig nee schudden en met mijn ogen weid open gesperd kijk ik haar aan. Ik zoek snel houvast om me ergens aan vast te houden, dit is allemaal te veel. Ik heb zin om ergens in een donker hoekje keihard een potje te gaan huilen. Mijn tante grijpt me bij mijn hand en zegt meisje toch, gaat het met je. Je moeder dacht waarschijnlijk dat het wel een goed idee was om je te verassen. Ze heeft nu wel in de gaten dat ik er niks vanaf wist en probeert het goed te praten. Maar ik kan er al niet omheen. Ik had nooit gedacht dat dit zou gebeuren, hoe heeft mijn vader dit kunnen laten gebeuren. Ok hij was wel een beetje afwezig sinds hij terug was uit Marokko en na de dood van mijn oma, maar dit had ik zeker nooit verwacht. Een beetje bibberig loop ik het laatste stukje mee naar mijn huis. 

Daar aangekomen heb ik zin om mijn moeder meteen ter verantwoording te roepen, maar ik weet dat ik mezelf daar alleen meer voor gek mee zet. Een beetje twijfelachtig vraag ik aan mijn zus die net door gang loopt hoe lang dit al aan de gang is. Hoezo, iedereen wist ervan. Als jij wat meer had opgelet en je hoofd niet in het zand had gestoken de laatste tijd had je het kunnen weten. 
Maar Nassria, ik ben nu eigelijk zoiets als uitgehuwelijkt. Ik dacht dat dat bij ons niet meer voorkwam? zeg ik.
Fout gedacht schatje. Nee kijk, wij zagen gewoon een goede kans voor jou en die hebben wij benut. Hij komt uit een goede familie. Zijn moeder kan met onze moeder opschieten en uhhh van wat ik heb gehoord ziet hij er nog goed uit ook. Wat wil je nog meer? fluistert ze me toe.
Ik schreeuw het bijna uit zo sterk heb ik het gevoel bedrogen te zijn door mijn eigen familie. 
Wat wil ik nog meer, kan je dat zelf niet invullen. Ik wil mijn eigen vrije keuze maken. Jij hebt toch ook zelf gekozen? zeg ik met nadruk. Ze kijkt me schamper aan en zegt niks. 
Of niet? vervolg ik. 
Het heeft niks uitgemaakt, het is toch allemaal n pot nat. Dus waarom je druk maken om zoiets onbenulligs. Weet je, je mag nog blij zijn dat er voor je geregeld word. Ga nu aan de kant. Ik moet dit naar binnen brengen. Zegt ze nu ongeduldig.
Met een laatste redpoging tot meer antwoorden roep ik haar achterna Ik kan niet geloven dat pappa dit goed heeft gekeurd. Ik zie meteen haar schouders verstijven maar dan antwoord ze me over haar schouders pappa heeft ons toestemming gegeven alles te regelen. Helaas kon hij er zelf niet bij zijn. Meskien, hij is nog steeds niet bijgekomen van de schok. Met een quasi medelevende blik kijkt ze me nog even aan en loopt dan weg, wetend dat ze voor nu wel genoeg had gezegd.
En daar blijf ik dan achter met mijn verwarde gedachtes en mijn duizend en n vragen.

----------


## lara__90

hey meid

wrm ga je nou niet door ??
ik ben een niewe fan en ik wil echt dat je door gaat

doei doei afz lara

----------


## Imperatrice

Ik geef het op, de schrijfster heeft er geen zin meer in, zonde van mn energie als ik steeds zit te smeken voor een vervolg die toch nooit zal komen.

Mensen, beslema

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ze mag niet stoppen is juist een goed verhaal :hui:_

----------


## Playerette..

Ja mun leven heeft geen zin meer zonder dit verhaal..

----------


## Mizs_7amka

Heey Saphronie!!!

Ga ALSjEBLIEFT verder met je verhaal. ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT.................................... 

Ga alsjeblieft verder..... stop niet zo halve wegen, dat kun je ONS niet aandoen je verhaal is echt goed SAPHORNIE REAGEEER tenminste op je verhaal... Hoop dat je het inziet dat je verder moet gaan met je verhaal!!!

ik hoop dat je gauw iets van je laat horen??

LIEFS en boesza van me  :frons:

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Mizs_7amka_ 
> *Heey Saphronie!!!
> 
> Ga ALSjEBLIEFT verder met je verhaal. ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT.................................... 
> 
> Ga alsjeblieft verder..... stop niet zo halve wegen, dat kun je ONS niet aandoen je verhaal is echt goed SAPHORNIE REAGEEER tenminste op je verhaal... Hoop dat je het inziet dat je verder moet gaan met je verhaal!!!
> 
> ik hoop dat je gauw iets van je laat horen??
> 
> LIEFS en boesza van me *


Heej lieve fans..

Echt niet mijn bedoeling om zomaar te stoppen eigelijk. Ik wilde altijd per se iets afmaken waar ik aan begonnen ben alleen wordt dit steeds moeilijker omdat ik met school en dingen thuis zit..het is niet moeilijk voor mij om te schrijven maar ik vind dat het goed moet zijn en dat ik er met me hoofd dan helemaal bij moet zijn...dus als k begin wil k eerst een keer opnieuw lezen en dan een vervolg maken en daar moet ik tijd voor vinden. Sorry dat ik zo een lange pauze er in moest zetten...was niet mijn intentie in het begin. Ik vind schrijven leuk anders was ik er in de eerst plaats niet mee begonnen...

 :blauwe kus: !

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=skyblue]hey hey je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij maar dan moet je wel weer snelllll doorr gaaan ajb 

Kissesssssssssss from
Moi Dikraaa  :blauwe kus:  [/GLOW]

----------


## miss_fatimaatje

hey hey ga gauw weer verder lieverd :grote grijns:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Hey Saphronie ga je nou nog veder of hoe zit dat nou *

----------


## dounia1986

ookal ga je nog niet verder ik begrijp dat je met volle concentratie wil schrijven je hebt een hele mooie verhaal geschreven dat je zowel fictief als zelfs heel realistisch kan opnemen
gewoon om het feit dat je heel erg mooi kan schrijven want je hebt de gave die weinig schrijfster hier hebbe om ons te laten fantaseren in het verhaal zelf dat je je eigen verhaal van kan maken
en ookal schrijf je iets dat onmogelijk lijkt je schrijft zo mooi dat alles mogelijk word je legt geen grens en dat maakt het verhaal zo speciaal wantja verliefd worden op je schoonbroer hehe het kan mss wel maar lijkt zo fout terwijl in het verhaal het zo juist lijkt
2harten die elkaar gevonden hebben maar gewoon op een verkeerde moment en op een verkeerde manier 
maar goed ik wil je hiermee vertellen dat je gewoon moet doorgaan hoe lang het ook zal duren ik zal t altijd blijven volgen inschaellah

beslama schatjes van maroc.nl
en thalla fraskoem en fie walidien

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door dounia1986_ 
> *ookal ga je nog niet verder ik begrijp dat je met volle concentratie wil schrijven je hebt een hele mooie verhaal geschreven dat je zowel fictief als zelfs heel realistisch kan opnemen
> gewoon om het feit dat je heel erg mooi kan schrijven want je hebt de gave die weinig schrijfster hier hebbe om ons te laten fantaseren in het verhaal zelf dat je je eigen verhaal van kan maken
> en ookal schrijf je iets dat onmogelijk lijkt je schrijft zo mooi dat alles mogelijk word je legt geen grens en dat maakt het verhaal zo speciaal wantja verliefd worden op je schoonbroer hehe het kan mss wel maar lijkt zo fout terwijl in het verhaal het zo juist lijkt
> 2harten die elkaar gevonden hebben maar gewoon op een verkeerde moment en op een verkeerde manier 
> maar goed ik wil je hiermee vertellen dat je gewoon moet doorgaan hoe lang het ook zal duren ik zal t altijd blijven volgen inschaellah
> 
> beslama schatjes van maroc.nl
> en thalla fraskoem en fie walidien*


_Echt zo lief! Na al tijd toch nog fans die mijn verhaal nog volgen. Ik vind het echt jammer dat ik het verhaal zolang in de wacht heb moeten laten en niet heb kunnen af te maken. 
Ja ik weet precies wat je bedoelt Dounia...Ik had ook altijd zoiets van dat kan niet, maar ik dacht toen ook van waarom eigelijk niet? Kan iets fouts goed zijn? Veel dingen zijn niet wat het lijkt, er zit overal een verhaal achter..Ik vind het heerlijk zo een fantasie te creeren. Ik leef in een droomwereldje haha. Standaard met mijn koppie in de dromen. De verhalen moeten ergens vandaan komen he  
InschaAllah ga ik snel door...


Voor alle andere lieve meisjes die mijn verhaal zolang hebben gevolgd, DIKKE KUS!! Echt lief!

Saph_

----------


## dounia1986

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh  :ole:  
nu kan mijn dag zeker niet op hihi
heb net mn moeder failliet gemaakt door zwaaaaar te gaan winkelen :d  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  :d
en nu hoor ik dat een van mn lievelingsschrijfsters verder gaat
en oja ben namelijk ook fantasierijk geloof dat alle meisjes het zijn hihi
alleen kan jij ze heel goed verwoorden
maar goed meid blijft nog steeds je nr1 fan
inschaellah tot een volgende vervolgje

aleikoem salaam

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_zolang je je verhaal afmaakt ben ik tevreden _

----------


## Laimela

Ik had gehoopt dat er een vervolg zou staan, maar dat is dus niet zo. Hoe het ook zij, I'm still waiting. 


Kus Laima.

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=limegreen]*Hey Schatjuhhh ik blijf ook w8en hoor no mather what*  [/GLOW]  
*Dikke Boussaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=royalblue]*Zoals Ik Al Zei Ik Blijf W8en 

Kusjesssss From Moi*     [/GLOW]

----------


## H&A

Ja ga verder :hihi: .. Ziedie! :kwaad: ..




Geintje :blauwe kus: ..

----------


## Dikratjuhh

[GLOW=royalblue]  :blauwe kus:  [/GLOW]

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Oeps Foutjuhh*

----------


## Dikratjuhh

*Ga Verderr Lieffieee

Boussaaaaa*  :blauwe kus:

----------


## crazygirl

heeej meisj

dit is een supr verhaal..
je hebt egt talent.. khoop dat je nog verder schrijft!!!!!!!

love yah!  :tik:   :ole:  

kijk er al naar uit om het vervolg te leze pleassss schrijf voort!

----------


## Laitje

Nog steeds geen vervolg???  :frons:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_nog steeds niets _   :frons:

----------


## Dikratjuhh

:frons:  :frons:  :frons:

----------


## mert a bak

ik vind het echt dom om geen vervolg te maken het is niet leuk ga snel door voordat ik boos word grapjuh maar ga snel dor ookal doe je maar een samenvatting

----------


## xxjasminaxx

Wajooooooooooo Meid Deze Verhaaaaaaaaaaaal Is Kapot Mooiiiii wielieeeeeee ik ben er 2 dagen mee bezig geweest en wallah baz heliek wallah Tbarkeallah hELIEK MEID iK ZOU ZEGGEN NEEM ALLE TIJD dE Nodig HEBT Alleeeeen moet we er wel zeker van zij dat je heb helemaal afmaakt want dit is te pracht om te stopen meid BOesaaaaa Kbiraaa Jasmina Nieuwe Fan  :Wink:

----------


## nefissa

Topic-startster is in 2003 begonnen aan het verhaal. We zitten nu in 2006.  :hihi:

----------


## amdaf

> _Geplaatst door nefissa_ 
> *Topic-startster is in 2003 begonnen aan het verhaal. We zitten nu in 2006. *


Ik weet zelfs niet meer waarover het verhaal gaat, en ik heb geen goesting om het verhaal opnieuw te gaan lezen als ze toch niet verder gaat.  :blozen:   :puh:

----------


## xxjasminaxx

Wajoooooo 2003 Sow dan loopt Jasmina indd achter schema Jammer Is echt een mooi verhaal zonder einde Mohiem thallaw  :duim:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

_ewa is ze nog steeds ni verder gegaan   _

----------


## laila_habibi

ewa meid ga nou maar gau verder met je verhaal is echt een mooi zou echt jammer zijn als je het niet af maakt

----------


## miss123

mooi verhaal
spijtig dat je niet verder doet

----------


## Chalissa

> _Geplaatst door miss123_ 
> *mooi verhaal
> spijtig dat je niet verder doet*


  :huil:

----------


## lady257

HEY MEID 
JE HEBT ER WEER EEN NIEUWE FAN BIJ 

MAAR HET IS WEL ALLANG GELEDEN DAT JE NOG EEN VERVOLGJE HEBT GESCHREVEN . JE KAN ECHT PRACHTIG SCHRIJVEN .WIL JE SNEL WEER EEN HELE LANGE VERVOLG SCHRIJVEN .
WANT IK WORD HIER ZOT.
XXXBOUSSAXXX THALLA

----------


## speedygirl

5 jaar later......nog steeds geen vervolg. Misschien heeft het verhaal geen einde  :cheefbek:  Moet je er zelf een einde aan maken  :grote grijns:

----------

